# Downhill Strecke Gudensberg



## Whiplash 87 (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, da wir früher alles bzgl. unsere Strecke im freeride- downhill Strecken thread gepostet hatten haben wir der Übersicht halber ma nen eigenen aufgemacht. 

Unsere Strecke ist im großen und ganzen fertig nur fehlen unten noch die letzten züge. Geplant ist noch ein 7m double, eine kleine Kante und eine art Donauwelle wie in Illmenau ( wer die Strecke kennt weiß was ich meine). Dann werden wir nach und nach als mehr Steine in die Strecke integrieren. Die Strecke ist in einem guten Zustand. Die Holzrampen sind sehr sehr stabil gebaut und erst neu gekommen, die Strecke ist komplett gerecht und mim Fächerbesen gemacht. Morsche Äste aus den Bäumen entfernt und weitestgehend die Auslaufzonen gemacht.

Fals jemand zum fahren kommen möchte kann er hier fragen wann es passt weil wir nicht immer fahren weil die Rehe und so sich auch etwas erholen sollen und die Jäger jagen wollen.  

Wenn ihr euch mit einem von uns zum fahren verabredet habt und ohne Vollvisirhelm und Protektoren kommt, könnt ihr "gleich wieder heimfahren". 

Wie schreiben hier immer mal rein wenn es etwas neues gibt oder etwas geplant ist. 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Amok Josh (15. Oktober 2007)

Hi bin der Joshua bin einer der erbauer und würde mich auch freuen noch mehr aus der Umgebung kennen zu lernen. Aber da unsere Strecke recht schnell ist und an manchen Ecken schon viel Material und Mensch kaputt gegangen ist, haben wir folgendes als Pflicht. Es muss mit Vollvisirhelm gefahren werden und ohne Protektoren geht nix.

Josh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (15. Oktober 2007)

Gibts irgendwie Bildmaterial von der Strecke?


----------



## kleinjaya (15. Oktober 2007)

Hi jop ich habe ein ganzes video von unserer strecke wenn dus haben möchstest dann adde mich 316723175


----------



## Whiplash 87 (15. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich wieder ganz fit bin versuche ich ma nen ordentlichen Streckenrekord vor zu legen. Dann dürfen sich Josh und Jogginhose ma dran versuchen!! Wird bestimmt nen morts Krache  .

Wenn ich mich dann nach meiner langen Verletzungspause wieder hinhaue dann aber


----------



## TZR (15. Oktober 2007)

kleinjaya schrieb:


> Hi jop ich habe ein ganzes video von unserer strecke wenn dus haben möchstest dann adde mich 316723175



hab ich


----------



## kleinjaya (15. Oktober 2007)

björn das mit der joggingshose können wir auch ruhig mal lassen


----------



## InSanE888 (15. Oktober 2007)

edit^^


----------



## Ivery (15. Oktober 2007)

Danke InSanE888 das du ihm das klar gemacht hast dann muss ich das nicht mehr machen!!!!    Aber das Wort Jogginghose is einfach Kult


----------



## Whiplash 87 (15. Oktober 2007)

Stimmt war wohl nit ganz bei der Sache. Jetzt stehts nur bei dir drin Boris aber das geht nit mehr weg oder?

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (16. Oktober 2007)

Amok Josh schrieb:


> ohne Protektoren geht nix.
> 
> Josh



  dann darf ich ja bei euch gar nicht mehr fahren  

gruss, marduk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinjaya (16. Oktober 2007)

^^ na patrick musst mal wieder kommen hat sich viel gemacht hier bei uns


----------



## Whiplash 87 (16. Oktober 2007)

Das mit den Protektoren hat den Hintergrund das wenn was passiert und der Fahrer geschützt war es keinen Stress gibt und wenn sich alle dran halten und am besten nix passiert. Sieht unsere tolle Stadt das alles läuft und machen es richtig offiziel. Abgesehen davon das ich nicht will das sich jemand unnötig schwer verletzt. 

Bald gehts wieder los


----------



## kleinjaya (16. Oktober 2007)

@björn der Jugendpfleger hat zumir gesagt das es von der stadt jetzt verboten wird. wenn wir weiterhin fahren sollten könnte es auch mit ner fetten strafe enden. Aber ich halte es für unsinnig uns es zu verbieten weil wir es eh machen auch wenn das verbot steht.

mfg

kleinjaya


----------



## Amok Josh (16. Oktober 2007)

joa hab das oben nich geschrieben das wa der alte björn  is aber nit soo schlimm jetz kann dem nur zustimmen


----------



## Whiplash 87 (16. Oktober 2007)

Jo, also haste doch nit als zugeschaut als wir den account gemacht haben und ich meinte hier so kann man Beiträge schreiben. Aber weißte jetzt ja. Werde moin mit hoch kommen allerdings wieder nur zum Schaufeln.


----------



## tradingboj (17. Oktober 2007)

björn meinst du nich, dass du ein bisschen übertreibst?

es is natürlich sinnvoll sich ausreichend zu schützen aber du wirst wohl kaum leute wieder heimschicken die keinen vollvisierhelm oder protektoren mithaben..

und das schon viel "mensch kaputt gegangen ist" ist auch ganz schön hoch gegriffen, außer nen paar blauer flecken is wohl noch nichts passiert. 

ich will jetzt auch hier nicht als rumpöbeln, is schon chic was der börner da so auf die beine stellt 



Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (17. Oktober 2007)

Hi, Jan denke dir ist klar das das mit den Schützern kein Spaß ist. Die schicke ich nicht heim die bekommen nen Fächerbesen und dürfen strecke sauber machen    . Wir fahren alle Rennen in Gudensberg, der Josh nächstes Jahr sein erstes und wir haben immer alles an Schützern an, weißte doch selber. Außerdem ist man durch Schützer schneller weil man weniger Angst hat oder sich Gedanken machen muss. Wir sind ja auch schon für den ein oder anderen Nachwuchs Fahrer Vorbild ne.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## tradingboj (17. Oktober 2007)

stimmt schon mit der angst unso..

und björn, ich weiß, dass du rennen fährst, ich kenn dich schon etwas länger


----------



## Whiplash 87 (17. Oktober 2007)

Das mit dem Rennen fahren sollte betonen das man ohne Protektoren keine Rennen fahren darf ( sind da Pflicht) und da wir nächstes Jahr alle Rennen fahren brauchen wir das eh. 

Im World Cup sind zum Beispiel keine Protektoren Vorgeschrieben nur Vollvisirhelm. Aber was bringt es einem Team wenn ein Fahrer nicht mehr fahren kann? nix. Wenn für mich nen Fahrer fahren würde, würde in seinem Vertrag mindestens ne saftige Strafe stehen wenn er ohne beim fahren erwischt wird, wenn nicht sogar wenn er beim Sturz sich was tut und länger ausfällt der Rausschmiss.

Wenn man zb. Arbeitet und da wegen dem Radfahren krank machen muss mag das mal gehen aber öfters macht das kein Arbeitgeber mit. Alleine deswegen Protektoren.

Aber zurück zum eigentlich Thema.
Die Strecke ist fast fertig gestellt müssen halt noch unten den großen double machen aber ma sehen wann das klappt. Ich arbeite zurzeit meißt bis 15 uhr und bin dann auch geschaft. Aber bekommen das noch auf die Reihe.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Amok Josh (17. Oktober 2007)

JAJA


----------



## Whiplash 87 (23. Oktober 2007)

Hi, also habe wieder fleißig geschaufelt nur den finalen double schaffe ich nicht alleine wenn jemand helfen könnte wäre Klasse. 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (23. Oktober 2007)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist man durch Schützer schneller weil man weniger Angst hat oder sich Gedanken machen muss.



    der is gut... also ich behaupte mal das ich ohne protektoren schneller bin, zumindest auf strecken die ich gut kenne! will das jetzt mit dem verletzungsrisiko nicht runterspielen... aber ich bin halt ohne protektoren in willingen und auch in winterberg wesentlich schneller, da ich mich auf dem rad wesentlich besser und freier bewegen kann... #

gruss, patrick

p.s.: werd wohl so schnell nich nach gudnesberg kommen, da ich am wochenende das v10 zerstört habe... is grad unterwegs nach shock therapie


----------



## Amok Josh (23. Oktober 2007)

Du bistn Vogel wie hasten das schon wieder hinbekommen ???????????


----------



## Whiplash 87 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi, nach 2 Tagen harten schaufelns mussten wir feststellen das nen 2m hoher Absprung komplett aus Erde Schaufeln zu schwer wird. Kippen jetzt die ganze Erde des Absprungs in die Landung und machen den Absprung aus Holz. Haben ma geschaut kann meinen Golf zwischen stellen und ist noch nen guter Meter Platz von der Länge her. Also es wird. Müssen nur alle Kohle zusammen schmeißen für die Bretter. Wenn das Teil fertig ist gibts Bilder. Bin heute auch das erst mal wieder bissl gerollt und hat gleich Bock gemacht.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (26. Oktober 2007)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Bin heute auch das erst mal wieder bissl gerollt und hat gleich Bock gemacht.



das freut zu hören 
weiterhin gute besserung!

gruss, marduk


----------



## Whiplash 87 (26. Oktober 2007)

Ja vielen Dank, konnte es auch nicht lassen gleich an der Boxxer rum zu fummeln zwecks einstellen. Die Werksangaben sind unbrauchbar vom Luftdruck her. Aber die Gabel läuft echt erste Sahne  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (28. Oktober 2007)

Okay heute war es dann soweit nochmal nur so mit hoch und zuschauen war nicht drin. Klickies dran und ab gehts. War wieder schön nach so langer Zeit. Die Performance der Boxxer Wc gefällt mir sogar noch besser wie die der Team. Ist straffer geworden aber echt Hammer. Habe aber erst ma locker angefangen Roadgap lasse ich erst ma weil das doch schon gut komprimiert. 

@Patrick
Muss ja nur dein Rahmen wieder kommen dann können wir ma wieder zusammen fahren.


----------



## tradingboj (29. Oktober 2007)

uhhhh, ich hab mal ein video von der strecke (zumindest vom oberen teil)
hochgeladen.. 3 fahrer, 1 tag, 2:30 min

have fun!

dll link: http://uploaded.to/?id=e1ok8i


----------



## Whiplash 87 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hi, also für Dezember ist wenn das Wetter mitspielt ein Roadtrip Nach Willingen geplant. Können 8 Personen fahren. Bekommen den Bus vom Radladen mit 8er Anhänger. Als wer Lust hat meldet sich einfach mal bei mit oder schreibt hier. Um so mehr um so billiger wird der Sprit.

Mfg.

B.simon


----------



## tradingboj (29. Oktober 2007)

whaaa björn, ich bin dabei !

aber eine frage, is der park überhaupt noch offen, es is doch schon so kalt das man richitg übel dampft wenn man unten ankommt.. ?!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (29. Oktober 2007)

Willingen hat nie zu!!!! ist nur die frage ob schnee liegt? Das schauen wir dann. Dann sind wir schon 2. Wenn Rolfs (Dominik Simon) Rad bis dahin schon da ist kann er es da einfahren. Der Eggi muss auch mit der bringt sich auf dem Dh da um       

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## kleinjaya (29. Oktober 2007)

ich komme auch mit...


----------



## Amok Josh (29. Oktober 2007)

Bin dabei normal


----------



## Lockedup90 (29. Oktober 2007)

Also wenn ich bis dato nen Bike haben sollte bin ich natürlich auch von der Partie. Wetter sollte halt auch einigermaßen stimmen


----------



## Whiplash 87 (29. Oktober 2007)

Sehe schon das wird schnell ne Lustige Truppe. Wenns dann passt nehme ich den T 5 ma mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinjaya (29. Oktober 2007)

joa das ist mal ne maßnahme...


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (30. Oktober 2007)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Sehe schon das wird schnell ne Lustige Truppe. Wenns dann passt nehme ich den T 5 ma mit




na da bin ich ja mal gespannt   sagt auf jedenfall bescheid wanns losgehen soll! da mein rad heute von s.t. zurückkommt steht meinem einsatz dort auch nix mehr im wege  
wir könnten dort ja auch ein kleines inoffizielles race durchziehen... zeitnahme über handyflatrate sollte kein problem sein! 

gruss, marduk


----------



## Whiplash 87 (30. Oktober 2007)

Hi, Patrick da die Bike parks ja mittlerweile zu haben kannste ja ma bei uns vorbei kommen. Strecke ist im guten Zustand alles gerecht und der unter Teil ist echt sehr flowig und schnell geworden.


----------



## Massl (30. Oktober 2007)

hello!? schrieb:


> whaaa björn, ich bin dabei !
> 
> aber eine frage, is der park überhaupt noch offen, es is doch schon so kalt das man richitg übel dampft wenn man unten ankommt.. ?!




irgend wie kann ich mir des video net anschauen 
wieso geht des net


----------



## tradingboj (30. Oktober 2007)

ich hab keine ahnung, is avi/xvid müsste mit dem wmplayer eigentlich funtionieren, zur not probiers mal mit dem divx player..

edit: wenn der downloadlink nicht funktioniert hat, dann lags an mir, jetzt geht er!!


----------



## Massl (30. Oktober 2007)

ah ja jetzt gehts danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinjaya (30. Oktober 2007)

Massl schrieb:


> ah ja jetzt gehts danke



ich habe auch ein video von der strecke geht auch so um die drei minuten un ist auch der untere teil drauf


----------



## Massl (30. Oktober 2007)

ach ja
zeig mal
wlls mal 
sehen
bis dann


----------



## Whiplash 87 (30. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal das Bike vom Josh und mir, von meinem Bruder das kommt erst im Dezember.

Mein Rad



Joshs Rad




Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## tradingboj (30. Oktober 2007)

farbkombo björn, faaarbkombo !


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (31. Oktober 2007)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Hi, Patrick da die Bike parks ja mittlerweile zu haben kannste ja ma bei uns vorbei kommen. Strecke ist im guten Zustand alles gerecht und der unter Teil ist echt sehr flowig und schnell geworden.



welche bikeparks haben denn schon zu? also ich fahr von morgen bis sonntag noch in winterberg! muss ja irgendwie die 500 liftfahrten vollbekommen   bin grad erst bei 456 angekommen  
wenn dann alles zu hat komm ich euch gerne mal besuchen!

gruss, patrick


----------



## Whiplash 87 (31. Oktober 2007)

Hi, dachte Winterberg hätte schon zu die haben also noch offen? Würde evtl am Wochenende kommen. Muss ich hier ma abklären. 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2500328da

krasser typ und armes Fahrrad, für Willingen braucht man sehr dicke eier die der aber glaube nicht mehr hat.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Ivery (31. Oktober 2007)

Dir darf man auch echt keine Videos schicken ohne das sie gleich im Forum wieder stehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (31. Oktober 2007)

haha! grad war der gls mann da und hat mein v10 zurückgebracht!!!
neue lager, neue achsen und nen neuen upperlink! alles für umme 
also jungs, putzt euch die schw**** trocken und rein in die socken! 
wochenende nochmal winterberg??? letzte möglichkeit dieses jahr!

gruss, marduk


----------



## Whiplash 87 (31. Oktober 2007)

Also ich will am Samstag nach Winterberg wenn nix dazwischen kommt. Der Josh kommt auch mit. Die Jogginghose hat nen Fußball Spiel und wenn sein Rechner bis dahin kommt kann der nicht bis 17 uhr warten. Wenn es passt kommt auch der kleine Eggi und Lennart mit. Bei Lennart ist noch nicht klar wann das neue Bike kommt. Wird aber ein echt sehr geiles Teil.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## kleinjaya (31. Oktober 2007)

OMG auch wenn mein rechner nit kommt würde ich nit mitkommen weil ich nen fussballspiel habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tradingboj (1. November 2007)

moinsen, 
ich hab mir mal die freiheit genommen nen blog für das amok team zu erstellen..
es gibt so oft wie möglich aktuelle news und photos en masse..

ich weiß jetzt nich genau, wer hier auch alles bei mtb vertreten is, auf jeden fall brauch ich von nen paar leuten noch so paar infos!
achso, und gute bilder kann man auch immer gebrauchen..

guckt einfach mal drauf: http://amok-racing.blogspot.com/

und alle bitte am rechten rand voten.. 

gruß


----------



## kleinjaya (1. November 2007)

jo jan das haste echt gut gemacht respekt...


----------



## Amok Josh (4. November 2007)

hey jan finde die idee echt gut und das du dir dafür zeit nimmst, aber ne hp finde ich noch geiler 

gruß josh


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (4. November 2007)

hallo josh,

was machen die verletzungen vom samstag? war heute natürlich nochmal kacheln... war echt geil, super wetter und die strecke schön lehmig matschig  habs dann doch noch geschafft und die 500 fahrten voll gemacht... 501 um genau zu sein  
bis die tage mal... gruss, marduk


----------



## Amok Josh (4. November 2007)

hey na nich schlecht 501 fahrten da haste aber gut gass gegeben  ja obersschänkel is halt geprellt und am linken knie sieht das so aus wenn ichs knick als were was ausgerenkt tud aber net weh wenns net besser wird gehe ich dienstag zu dok. Hoffe das geht schnell wieder weg will ja nächstes wochenende auch wieder kacheln wens geht freu mich schon wenn du bei uns irgendwann mal wieder vorbei schaust

gruß josh


----------



## Whiplash 87 (5. November 2007)

Hi, war heute mit meinem Bruder im Wald er hat die Blätter weggemacht und ich habe nen schönen 17m langen "Sam Hill " Anlieger gebaut. Moin kommt ja der Lenni zum fahren. Denke ma wenn die Jogginghose nit arbeiten muss oder am futtern ist kommt er auch mit. Der Josh ist hoffentlich auch dabei wenn es dem Oberschnkel wieder geht. Die ausrede ich bin nach der Schule eingeschlafen zählt nit Josh, dann mußte früher ins bett dann klappts auch mim fahren    . Weil ihr wisst ja wenn man zu viel will aber der Körper nit will gehts mim Kopf vorn baum       und was dann kommt wissen wir ja ne           

@ Amok Racing Team, kommen evtl. als Team bei actionsports unter, hat jemand aus dem Team was dagegen? 

Also bis spätestens moin an dieser Stelle ciao

Mfg.

B.simon


----------



## Amok Josh (5. November 2007)

ne komme nich mit fahre auch erst nich mit meinem linken knie stimmt was nich hab ich erst später gemerkt gehe morgen zum doc und muss lernen.
jetz haste ja doch sonen riesen anlieger gemacht  bääääääääääääääää nen kleiner häts auch getan jetz kan wieder jeder durchfahren :-/ naja


----------



## Whiplash 87 (5. November 2007)

Okay mach dich ma zum Doc. Der Anlieger ist wirklich extrem lang aber nicht hoch. Habe ihn ganz nach außen gesetzt kannst noch ohne Anlieger fahren. Also wie du willst mit oder ohne.

Mfg.

B.simon


----------



## Amok Josh (5. November 2007)

^^ immer diese dove aussage  "kannst ja auch ohne anlieger fahren" is ja wohl logisch das wen da nen anlieger ist das ich ihn dann auch fahre. Wer kommt den jetz noch auf die idee langesamer ohne anlieger da lang zu fahren ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (5. November 2007)

Ich natürlich um driften zu lernen.


----------



## Amok Josh (9. November 2007)

!!!!!EY EY EY lass mal alle wenns halbwegs schön is zum biken treffen!!!!!


Gruß josh


----------



## Lockedup90 (12. November 2007)

moin, hier tut sich eigendlich auch mal was im blog? Weil den spruch der woche z.B. den gibbets schon ca. drei wochen


----------



## tradingboj (12. November 2007)

gibt ne neue umfrage und neue bilder aber gibt ja im moment au nich so viel neues (rennergebnisse zb)..


----------



## Whiplash 87 (24. November 2007)

He, ich habe jetzt wieder nen komplettes Rad dank dem Fahrradladen Gudensberg. War auch am Mittwoch, Donnerstag, heute und moin auch wieder bei uns am fahren. Mittwoch und Donnerstag wars trocken (@ jogginghose richtig trocken) heute wars feucht (@ jogginghose Björn Trocken  ) denke das es moin wieder fast trocken sein wird, hat heute ja nicht geregnet. Heute nach 2 Stunden im Fahrradladen Gudensberg gings mit lenarts kleinem Bruder hoch in Wald, hat ihm echt gut gefallen der neue untere Teil. 

Ich bin auch am Donnerstag das Roadgap gesprungen, das springen und Landen alles cool und schön aber dann auf dem harten nassen Boden Bremsen ging irgendwie nicht. Habe mich fein abgelegt, aber dank großer Auslaufzonen ist nichts passiert. Wenn es trocken ist nehme ich das wieder in Angriff. Da wir ja die linke Abzweigung geschlossen haben werden wir ich die Steilkurve nach dem roadgap weiter öffnen das man sicherer und schneller wird. hoffe gibt dann kein Problem mit der kurve nach dem kleinen Holzsprung. Habe auch den 17 Meter langen Anlieger ausgiebig getestet und bin begeistert macht echt fun so lange schräg zu fahren.






Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Amok Josh (25. November 2007)

Ich bin gegen den umbau der Kurve es wird dann zu einfach dort durch zu fahren ich flieg jetz schon ganz gut über den sprung wenn das neu is dann is alles vorbei, kann ich dir jetz schon sagen das passt dann nich mehr und die kurve is dann total einfach zu fahren.

mfg. J.M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (25. November 2007)

Habe mir mit der Kurve folgendes heute überlegt werde die weit öffnen wie ich es mir überlegt habe und davor nen huppel machen (kleiner absprung das man in die Kurve reinfliegen kann. Dann wirds richtig schwer aber sicherer. 

@ Josh zeig ich dir dann wenn du ma wieder mitkommst. Wolltest doch heute kommen, Dominik war heute mit meinem Rad fahren. Habe dem Vorne Wetscram hinten mein Special Wetscream drauf gemacht und der war echt ma sau schnell mit der Kombi. Moin fährt Dominik auch nochmal mit meinem, dann baue ich mir mein Clickies wieder dran.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (30. November 2007)

moinsen,

wie schauts aus auf eurer strecke? da auf unserem hometrail auch grad irgendwie nich wenig schnee liegt   wollten wir euch am sonntag nen kleinen überraschungsbesuch abstatten   würden dann mit 3 mann einfallen... was wären denn grad für reifen angesagt? 

gruss, marduk


----------



## Whiplash 87 (30. November 2007)

Hi, also momentan ist absolut Wetscream angesagt. Es soll bei und noch 6 tage lang regnen, also wirklich Spaß macht das nicht. Ich bin zurzeit auch Krank (richtig Krank nit so wie immer). Könnt gerne kommen aber bei mir ist schlecht mit fahren. Aber Dominik Lukas und Josh würden bestimmt kommen.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Lockedup90 (30. November 2007)

Wenn's ******* sein sollte also in Kassel kannste auch bei Regen gut fahren. Halt mit Wetscream. Kann aber auch sein, dass es wie gestern ist das das da oben alles gefrohren ist und da gehts richtig gut zu fahren.


----------



## TZR (30. November 2007)

Vorhin am Herkules wars matschig, etwas Schnee noch, aber hat nicht sehr gestört.


----------



## Whiplash 87 (4. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
also bei uns siehts so aus


----------



## Amok Josh (4. Dezember 2007)

OMG also wenn du mir nen wetscream gibst können wir wegen mir morgen mal wieder fahren gruß josh


----------



## Whiplash 87 (4. Dezember 2007)

Habe heute mim Dominik erst ma drei Tannen die wohl der Wind um geblasen hat     entastet und müssen nur noch runter getragen werden zum mega Double. Muss aber erst ma wieder ne Säge und nen Vorschlaghammer auftreiiben. Ich habe leider nur die beiden Wetscream die ich drauf habe und nen ganz neuen den ich fürs Rennen auf hebe. Must dir einfach mal nen Satz kaufen. Bei mir wachsen die Reifen auch nicht an Bäumen  

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Amok Josh (4. Dezember 2007)

Ja dann sag doch nich das du soviele im Keller hast und mir dann welche leien kannst du Vogel  .... ja muss dann mal sehen weil ohne wetscream macht das im mom auch kein spass da oben.


----------



## Whiplash 87 (7. Dezember 2007)

So, haben jetzt Baumstämme zusammen gesucht  und werden am Wochenende wenn es nicht dauer regnet mit dem Aufbau der Mega doubles beginnen. Wer will kann helfen . Wenn es fertig ist stelle ich ma ein Foto rein.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (8. Dezember 2007)

Hi, habe eben ein video gefunden was mit denen passiert die bei Tr!ckstuff zu lange am Stand waren Freitag nachm Tarining       

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1614186


----------



## Lockedup90 (8. Dezember 2007)

Schönes Ding alter dem Typ da gings aber richtig gut h3h3


----------



## Whiplash 87 (10. Dezember 2007)

So, habe heute das Gestell so weit fertig bekommen. Habe euch wie versprochen auch Bilder gemacht. Jetzt fehlen nur noch Bretter und Hühner draht. Dann noch den Anfahrts Hang begradigen und die Landung vergrößern und fertig. Habe auch mal den Wunsch vom Lenart Berücksichtigt und den Winkel so gemacht das der etwas schießt. Wir würden uns sehr über kleine Spenden freuen wovon wir die Bretter und den Hühner draht kaufen können. Dann wird der um so schneller fertig. Die Maße sind 2,2m höhe ungefähr und länge bis die Landung beginnt 7,4m.














Gebaut habe ich es wie die anderen Holzsachen bei uns, was sich als extrem stabil erwiesen hat!!!

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Ivery (10. Dezember 2007)

Wenn die Jogginghose den ersten Versucht startet bin ich dabei !!!!!!!!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (10. Dezember 2007)

Versprochen?


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (10. Dezember 2007)

Ivery schrieb:


> Wenn die Jogginghose den ersten Versucht startet bin ich dabei !!!!!!!!



ich auch   mit kamera  
ne im ernst, sieht schonmal ganz ordentlich aus...

gruss, marduk


----------



## Whiplash 87 (10. Dezember 2007)

Baue lieber mit mehr Zeit aufwand aber hoher Qualität. Wenn es weiter so gut voran geht dann könnte alles in 2 Wochen fertig sein!!!

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (10. Dezember 2007)

nochmal wg. der gabel gefragt?


----------



## Amok Josh (10. Dezember 2007)

Fein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amok Josh (10. Dezember 2007)

Absprung aus erde wäre zwar voll porno gewesen aber zu viel arbeit............ jetz muss ja nur noch das wetter mal wieder stimmen


----------



## Lockedup90 (10. Dezember 2007)

Also bin auch auf jedsten dabei wenn die Jogginghose da rüber jungelt. Wie weit ist der denn jetzt ungefähr??


----------



## kleinjaya (10. Dezember 2007)

jops ist schon geil das ding-...


----------



## PHATpedro (10. Dezember 2007)

den joggmogg zieh ich mir auch rein!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (10. Dezember 2007)

Momentanen Maße sind 2,2m x 7,4m Die weite passen wir dann nach den ersten Testsprüngen an. Habe mich bei dem Airtime Sprung auch verschaut wenn man da voll drauf hält gehen über 10m und am Roadgap ist der Josh schon etwas über 12m geflogen und das Roadgap kikt nicht  . Lassen wir uns ma überraschen. Wenn es fertig ist und das Wetter ist treffen wir uns alle oben. Könnt auch vorher zum helfen kommen. Gibt immer was zu tun. Im Januar ist Ortsbegehung bis dahin soll alles fertig werden wird nen hartes Stück Arbeit. 

nach dem Double muss oben nach dem Roadgap ja noch die Kurve gemacht werden was auch nit ohne ist.


----------



## onkel_c (11. Dezember 2007)

hi björn,

wenn ich mir die seitliche aufnahme von der holzrampe anschaue solltest du '... etwas kickt' vllt. in kickt gewaltig ändern. wenn die anfahrt so ist, wie ich vermute, dann sollte das ding, so gewaltig 'spucken'.

bzgl. der spende regeln wir das außerhalb dieses forums!

gruß
carsten

wenn ihr bastelt, kannst du mir auch mal ne pn schicken. ich bin ja jetzt wieder gut zu fuß und könnte mal wieder schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Carsten, 
das mit dem gut kiken stimmt wenn man es auf den Rest der Sprünge bezieht. Da aber der Auffahrt 6m lang ist denke ich das das gut Kontrollierbar ist. Wenn ich da an in Rittershausen an dir Ritter tränke denke was das Teil kikt kann der nicht schlimmer werden. 

Wegen dem Bauen.
Ich war eben kurz oben und habe mir die Maße der Bretter geholt wie wir sie beim Roadgap gemacht haben. Rechen dann schnell aus wie viel wir brauchen. Werde die dann wieder alle 750mm breit machen 160mm hoch und immer 80mm Lücke. Dann oben und unten Drachen schnur angelegt  und daran lang genagelt. Das Problem wird mehr die Landung weil ich gerne erst ein bisschen Table und dann Gefälle haben möchte falls man mal zu kurz kommt. Allerdings werden wir echt viel Erde brauchen. Wir werden zwar Holz unterlegen dann Blätter und dann erde aber das dauert trotzdem. Aber am Wochenende bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder ab 13 uhr voraussichtlich unten am Schaufeln.

Hoffe wenn das Wetter dann mal wieder gut wird und auflockert. 

Mfg.

B. Simon


----------



## kleinjaya (11. Dezember 2007)

es wollen ja wirklich viele schauen wenn ich es mache^^ hammer hart...


----------



## Whiplash 87 (11. Dezember 2007)

Könnten ja Wetten Abschließen. Ich setzt 1 auf schaffen 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (11. Dezember 2007)

So, war eben bei dem Holz Händler meines Vertrauens    . Der macht immer sehr sehr gute Preise. Um es kurz zu machen, die Bretter liegen alle auf 75 cm länge im Keller gestapelt und werden morgen gegen 15 uhr montiert. 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Lockedup90 (11. Dezember 2007)

Also kann dir nur den Tipp geben keine BlÃ¤tter in die Landung zu bauen, das dauert voll lange bis das schÃ¶n hart wird.
 Also setze auch 1â¬ aber darauf das es nen schÃ¶ner Gesichtswalride wird


----------



## Whiplash 87 (11. Dezember 2007)




----------



## kleinjaya (11. Dezember 2007)

also jezze wirds zu hart ich sage schon mal ich fahre nur wenns richtig trocken (NICHT björn trocken sondern MEIN trocken) oder leicht feucht... hoffe das alles glatt läuft


----------



## Ivery (11. Dezember 2007)

Also mein Tip is nen ordentlicher Woody aka Rosettenspecht !!! Aber ich glaub schon das der Luki da drüber kommt......


----------



## Whiplash 87 (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe den 1 auf drüber kommen gesetzt nit das er danach auch anhalten kann ohne sich zu maulen. In Illmenau ist auch einer bestzeit gefahren ist aber ins ziel geflogen und danach mit der Trage weg  . Aber denke dsa passt. Flo schreib mich ma an habe was interessantes.


----------



## Whiplash 87 (12. Dezember 2007)

Hi, 
also die Bretter habe ich eben drauf bekommen sieht echt Hamma Aus   . Die faule Jogging Hose wollte ja leider nicht helfen und hat sich lieber ne Röhre Pringles zuhause reingeschoben :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:  Eines meiner bisher besten Bauwerke. Wobei das Roadgap noch schöner geworden ist. Jetzt nur noch Hühner draht und Landung.

Ich glaube auch das es langsam knapp wird das die Jogging hose drüber kommt so wie der am futtern ist fliegt der wie ein Stein. Ich setze jetzt lieber auf hängenbleiben mim Hinterrad.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinjaya (12. Dezember 2007)

man bist du wieder lustig... bist ja der ober burner ich komm halt auf deine witze gar net mehr klar...


----------



## kleinjaya (12. Dezember 2007)

.


----------



## Whiplash 87 (12. Dezember 2007)

Das war kein Witz sondern die Traurige Wahrheit.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (12. Dezember 2007)

@ Lenart, komme am Sonntag wenn sich das Wetter hält und der Josh kann zu euch.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Lockedup90 (13. Dezember 2007)

Auch wenn sich das Wetter nicht so hält kannste ja trotzdem kommen. Wär nice.

Also werde so geschrieben "Lennart"


----------



## Whiplash 87 (13. Dezember 2007)

Sers. komme gerade aus dem Wald ist fast komplett fertig. Müssen jetzt nur noch Hühner draht und Landung weiter machen. Am Sonntag mit Kassel wird nix. Josh kann nicht und alleine habe ich keine Lust zu kommen. Wenn der double fertig ist gibt es wieder neue Bilder.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (13. Dezember 2007)

Hi, habe eben gesehen das ab Montag gutes Wetter kommt dann kann nächste Woche der double eingeweit werden. 

http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/6tage.php?id=10439&id2=10439&ort=gudensberg

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## FR-Jonny (13. Dezember 2007)

nice nice muss auch mal wieder fahren kommen


----------



## Lockedup90 (13. Dezember 2007)

sei doch mal keine pussy ich bin doch auch schon das ein oder andere mal ALEINE zu euch gekommen.

Haste schiss oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (13. Dezember 2007)

Kommasetzung ist eh total out.


----------



## tradingboj (13. Dezember 2007)

also erstma werden regeln festgesetzt, es gibt:

- einfach voll auf die fresse        (bisher 2)
- landen und dann auf die fresse (bisher 1)
- landen + weiterfahren             (bisher 1)

ich bin übrigens der zweite bei punkt nummer eins.

ZUDEM hab ich großes vor!

wird zwar zu 99% nicht verwirklicht, aber ich lasse euch gütigerweise mitträumen: ...überlegts euch!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (15. Dezember 2007)

Hi, also das Wetter wird ja als besser. Der double steht und bei trockenem geht es auch ohne Hühner draht. Die Jogging hose ist den heute schon angefahren aber irgendwie waren die Eier nit so dick       . Aber wird wohl moin in Angriff genommen. Bilder und alles weitere folgen wenn er gesprungen ist. 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (17. Dezember 2007)

Hühner draht ist drauf   

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Ivery (17. Dezember 2007)

Der soll entlich springen !!!!!!! Mach dem mal Feuer Björn.


----------



## kleinjaya (17. Dezember 2007)

was biste denn so heiss drauf flo das ich den mache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amok Josh (17. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich jetz die tage wieder fahre und alles gut leuft dann jage ich dem nächst einfach dadrüber is mir dann voll latte ob dann schon jemand dadrüber ist


----------



## Whiplash 87 (17. Dezember 2007)

So will ich das hören, wenn nit komme ich zuerst    . Habe mim Flo auch ne Hammer Perspective mim Flo entdeckt für Fotos.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Ivery (17. Dezember 2007)

Na entlich macht hier mal einer Nägel mit Köpfen.....ich wusste doch auf den Josh kann man zählen......also ich bin all in !!!!!!!!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich springe auch    . Hoffe muss nit wie schon so oft zu erst.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (17. Dezember 2007)

Achso noch mal das Quiz der Tages.


Was ist ungefähr 1,80 groß, ist gerne chips, trägt gerne Jogging hosen und schreit wie ein Schwein am Spieß wenn man es mit dem großen Tacker durch den Wald Jagd?


Ist mir gerade so von heute eingefallen gab aber leider keine Bilder   

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (18. Dezember 2007)

kleinjaya schrieb:


> was biste denn so heiss drauf flo das ich den mache...



hehe... schadnefreude ist die größte freude, weisst du doch


----------



## Ivery (18. Dezember 2007)

ich wüsste ja die Antwort auf das Quiz, aber was gibbets denn zu gewinnen?

Ach so und wenn ich schon mal dabei bin..... Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!! Auf das wir alle gut in die neue Saison starten.....


----------



## kleinjaya (18. Dezember 2007)

jaja björn du bist nen wahres opfer... ich fange mit quiz fragen gar net erst an weil dann hasste mich und ich kann erst am donnerstag erst wieder fahren weil ich nen nerv am hals eingeklemmt habe der artz hat gesagt smastag erst wieder aber fahre donnerstag wieder..


----------



## Whiplash 87 (18. Dezember 2007)

Den Nerv hätte ich ich dir auch ausgeklemmt   . Denke ma ab Donnerstag gehts generell wieder ab weil ich dann mit den Klausuren durch bin und Josh dan auch. 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Lockedup90 (18. Dezember 2007)

mal sehen wenn der sprung fertig ist werde ich warscheinlich auch mal vorbei kommen.

Obwohl ich erst dann wieder vorbeikommen wollte wenn der Björn auch mal bei uns zum Fahren kommt. Die alte pussy will nicht alleine fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (18. Dezember 2007)

Das liegt aber auch daran das die Strecke nicht so nach meinem Geschmack ist. Ich mag so stark kickende Sprünge garnicht. Was mir halt gefällt ist das mit den Steinen mal sehen wie wir sowas bei uns noch integrieren. Das ist halt alles Geschmackssache. Deswegen baut ihr ja wie es euch gefällt und wir wie es und gefällt  . Der Micha hat ja unter Beweiß gestellt das man richtig Hammer schnell ist wenn man bei euch trainiert. Hoffe ich bekomme von ihm im Mai ne Revanche  . Bin schon richtig heiß auf die neue Saison. 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Lockedup90 (18. Dezember 2007)

Du hast doch selber gesagt das du kommen wolltest auch wenn dir die Strecke nicht gefällt. Du hast ja angeblich nur nen rückzieher gemacht, weil du nicht alleine kommen wolltest. Bzw. weil das wetter ja so ******* sein sollte, welches ja richtig hammer am WE war


----------



## kleinjaya (18. Dezember 2007)

ja lennart dann komm am wochenende doch einfach mal zu uns zum fahren will dein neues bike eh mal sehen ;-)


----------



## Whiplash 87 (18. Dezember 2007)

Habe vom Sonntag nit viel mitbekommen. War Freitag auf nem Geb. bis halb 6 und Samstag bis 4 oder so im A7. War Sonntag voll fertig und nin erst um halb 4 aufgestanden.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Amok Josh (18. Dezember 2007)

Sooooooo komme morgen nach Gdensberg können uns ja dann noch überlegen ob wir dann fahren wollen oder nicht ......... muss auch nochmal in den Fahrradladen


----------



## kleinjaya (18. Dezember 2007)

josh haste am wochenende zeit dann könnten wir au mal wieder fahren...


----------



## Amok Josh (18. Dezember 2007)

Jop hab ich Lukas...............................    Björn NORMALERWEISE müstest du den Sprung ja zuerst machen weil ich springe eigentlich immer jeden Sprung als erstes Roadgab großer double big joe die hatte ich als erster gemacht                   is mir aber egal schaun wir mal


----------



## Whiplash 87 (18. Dezember 2007)

Also, wer ist den das alte Roadgap zuerst gesprungen   und vor allem wer hat bei Airtime geschaut wo die Landung ungefähr hin muss. Bin jetzt auch bestimmt 2 Wochen vor lauter bauen nicht zum fahren gekommen. Wenn ich warm bin und mich gut Fühle bleibt die Bremse einfach mal auf. Das ist wie in Willingen die Kuppe wenn es mal passt dann passt es. Außerdem ist die Landung noch nicht ganz fertig ( Björn fertig) aber man könnte schon springen wenn ich moin früh genug heimkomme Pflaster ich das Roadgap noch mit draht. Dann ist das alles fertig. Dann muss es nur noch Wärmer werden das wir die Kurve umbauen können nach dem Roadgap. Dann wären wir auch gut im Zeitplan.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (19. Dezember 2007)

He, hohohho heute kam der Weihnachtsmann aus England vorbei und siehe da, er hat Laufräder durch den Schornstein gebracht. Dann kam noch sein gehilfe von Hermes und bracht den Schalthebel. Also ist mein Rad jetzt endlich erst mal komplett fertig.




Achso, bevor wieder die Frage kommt es wiegt wie es auf dem Bild ist 17,85 Kilo.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InSanE888 (19. Dezember 2007)

der vivid sieht aber komisch aus!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (20. Dezember 2007)

Weiß auch nicht was auf einmal mit dem ist   .

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (24. Dezember 2007)

Also da es ja mit fahren bei den Bedingungen ******* ist haben wir halt ma zusammen gefeiert. Ich denke Bilder sagen mehr wie Worte.




Wünsche euch frohe weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Lockedup90 (24. Dezember 2007)

Björn alter mach das Foto raus sonst gibbets nichts zu Weihnachten.


----------



## PhiL07 (24. Dezember 2007)

haha^^.... yeah ich bin der iner mitte, .... ey das war mal so ne geile party.... beer4free....und kein eintritt.... richtig geil^^      und ihr beide wart ja so voll ey^^.....btw: haben uns da nur durch zufall getroffen^^

fjeen ne fette party!! hätte ich net gedacht!!

euch auch allen ein Frohes Fest^^


----------



## Ready To Race (24. Dezember 2007)

Lockedup90 schrieb:


> Björn alter mach das Foto raus sonst gibbets nichts zu Weihnachten.



der hat doch schon vorab die laufräder gebracht, der mann mti dem dicken sack  
ich fands übrignes auch seehr lsutig gestern abend  
grüße, patti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivery (24. Dezember 2007)

Der ganz links hat aber schon gut einen sitzen oder? Der sieht ja nit so ganz fitte aus!!!! Ich sachs ja die Jungendlichen und ihre alkopobs!!!!


----------



## Lockedup90 (24. Dezember 2007)

Jaja der sieht Top aus der Junge fit wien Turnschuh


----------



## PhiL07 (24. Dezember 2007)

Lockedup90 schrieb:


> Jaja der sieht Top aus der Junge fit wien Turnschuh


   schtanni^^.... hast den ganzen abend so ausgeschaut xD fit wie je und ne^^   so musste ma biken^^ da biste viel schneller unten ... weil de aus reaktionsmangel nicht bremst^^


----------



## Ready To Race (24. Dezember 2007)

PhiL07 schrieb:


> so musste ma biken^^ da biste viel schneller unten ... weil de aus reaktionsmangel nicht bremst^^



jaaaaaaaaaa, kennen wa ja! und ich weiß, wer das nächstes jahr mal (wieder) macht  
wieder schön ne nacht bis halb 7 durchmachen.. un vollkommen dicht dann wieer iwo bergabfahren..^^

vll klappts ja dann ohne krankenhaus,
bin immer für neue sachen zu haben


----------



## Ivery (2. Januar 2008)

Ist der Lukas jetzt gesprungen? oder muss die Päddi das machen?   

!!!Frohes neues euch allen noch!!!!


----------



## Lockedup90 (3. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube das bleibt sowieso wieder alles an mir hängn


----------



## Whiplash 87 (3. Januar 2008)

und endet dann mit einem Grab fürs Archi wenn du Hängen bleibst oder du bekommst von der 40mm Stütze nen fetten einlauf    . Nein Spaß bei Seite wenn es meinem Fuss wieder dem entsprechend geht das Fahren ohne Schmerzen geht gehts drüber. Wenns schief geht kanns dann ja bis April verheilen.

Von mir auch noch frohes neues.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## kleinjaya (3. Januar 2008)

wenn es bissl wärmer wird fahre ich auch mal wieder dann jodel ich auch mal drüber wenns passt... bilder kommen dann bestimmt


----------



## Lockedup90 (4. Januar 2008)

Was bist du den für ne pussy wie dn bisschen wärmer. Es ist im Moment das beste Wetter zu Biken und nicht zum Pringels essen


----------



## kleinjaya (4. Januar 2008)

der björn labert mal wieder irgend nen müll und alle glaubens... bin heute seit 4 wochen mal wieder gefahren und ging gut ab. und zum thema essen gehe jeden zweiten tag joggen also btte ruhe danke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (6. Januar 2008)

Hi, ma wieder ein paar Bilder von uns ausm Wald. Sind leider nicht mehr geworden weil mein Fauler Bruder die Regenreifen nicht aufziehen wollte. Dafür hat er sich aber 3 ma schön gemault. Habe auch Bilder von dem neuen großen Step Down unten reingemacht. Wollte heute eigentlich weiter bauen aber Erde war noch zu gefroren. 


























Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Ivery (9. Januar 2008)

Ist der Sprung jetzt fertig gebaut?


----------



## Ready To Race (9. Januar 2008)

baah das sieht aus, als würde es spaß machen   und den bildenr nach zu sagen, wenns trotcken is.. dürfte das mit streetreifen richtig gut gehen!!! 
manno...ich will endlihc wieder radeln dürfen..
ahja.. ich habs jetz erst gelesen..(wenn man mal im urlaub is.. ^^) äm NEIN.. ich springe das nich.. xD.. weiß ja nichma wie das ding aussieht ihr macht das dann vor.. dann evtl


----------



## Whiplash 87 (15. Januar 2008)

War heute mal wieder fahren seit einem Monat ging auch echt ma richtig gut ab. Wollte unbedingt bevor moin der neue Dämpfer reinkommt fahren um nen vergleich zu haben. Also der untere Teil ab dem Roadgap ist komplett 1A Fahrbar den oberen müssen wir erst frei machen weil 4 Tannen umgefallen sind. Wenn jemand ein Fichten Moped (Kettensäge) hat kann er mich gerne mal Kontaktieren. 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Lockedup90 (17. Januar 2008)

So war am Sonntag mit dem Phil07 mal auf unserem Hometrail paar Foddos machen hier mal ein Bild davon unter dem anderen Link könnt ihr sie ja mal bewerten!!





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/80100


----------



## Whiplash 87 (17. Januar 2008)

Sehr schönes Bild Lenski, weiter so.


----------



## PhiL07 (17. Januar 2008)

wie schönes bild lenski^^... ich hab das geschossen


----------



## kleinjaya (17. Januar 2008)

Das Bild ist von heute war auch mal wieder fahren bei uns...


----------



## Ivery (17. Januar 2008)

Ich will erst wieder Bilder sehn wenn einer über das ding rauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinjaya (19. Januar 2008)

aha war aber wo wir da waren zu rutschig und die andung war auch zu weich...


----------



## Lockedup90 (19. Januar 2008)

alles Pussy's


----------



## Whiplash 87 (19. Januar 2008)

Du weißt doch wo das Teil steht komm vorbei und machs vor!!!


Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Lockedup90 (19. Januar 2008)

Ist das mein Sprung???

Mfg.

L.Schmidt


----------



## kleinjaya (20. Januar 2008)

ja wenn ihr alle wollt das es bilder gibt dann kommt her und springt ihn selber... oder lennart hat angst seinen rahmen wieder zu schrott zu fahren


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (21. Januar 2008)

Lockedup90 schrieb:


> Ist das mein Sprung???
> 
> Mfg.
> 
> L.Schmidt



moin,

weisst doch wie die gudensberger sind... immer schön auf dicke hose und ja schön weit ausm fenster lehnen   

gruss, marduk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (21. Januar 2008)

Ich bin halt seit dem der Fuß im Eimer war etwas vorsichtiger momentan erst mal. Aber der fällt auf jeden Fall.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## hankpank (21. Januar 2008)

hi, ich würd euch nächste woche mal gern besuchen kommen mit n paar leuten. Wann seid ihr denn immer so unterwegs?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (21. Januar 2008)

Ich würde sagen das machen wir einfach nach dem Wetter bei Regen ist es echt nit toll.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## onkel_c (23. Januar 2008)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Ich bin halt seit dem der Fuß im Eimer war etwas vorsichtiger momentan erst mal. Aber der fällt auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Mfg.
> 
> B.Simon



Hi Björn,

aber ohne ordentliche Metallveredelung ist das alles nichts wirkliches  

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Whiplash 87 (23. Januar 2008)

Hi, habe die letzten Tage genutzt um die strecke wieder zu verbessern und sicherer zu machen. Die ersten beiden Bilder sind von der Steilkurve nach dem Roadgap die ich komplett neu geschaufelt habe und das andere von der ersten Prallschutzmatte die ich mit meinem Bruder aus einer alten Matratze geschnitten habe. 













schaut euch ma an was der Lukas wieder anhat    . Fir Tüte chips hat er vor dem Foto noch schnell in der Tasche versteckt   

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## PHATpedro (23. Januar 2008)

ey jogginghose, lach doch mal alter!


----------



## Lockedup90 (23. Januar 2008)

@ jogginghose na bitte geht doch fand's echt traugrig, das du im Spot keine an hattest.


----------



## Amok Josh (23. Januar 2008)

das mit den matratzen gibt noch ärger bin ich mir schon ganz sicher


----------



## kleinjaya (23. Januar 2008)

haha ihr findet euch ja wohl mal wieder ganz lustig, mit euren sprüchen die schon sooooon bart haben. naja will euch den spass mal nit nehmen ne^^ Björn hat sich probehalber schon mal davor geworfen und hat gesagt:"na also bringt doch was"


----------



## Whiplash 87 (27. Januar 2008)

Hi habe recht gute news bezüglich dem Roadgap. Als ich eben wählen war habe ich den Bürgermeister getroffen und er hat mir mitgeteilt das die Versicherung einen Vertreter geschickt hat und der meinte das wenn wir ein Schloss an die Rampe machen und immer einer aufpasst das so wohl kein Problem darstellt. Wollen wir mal hoffen das es so weiter geht. Wir sind dabei weiter Matten an die Bäume zu machen und Auslaufzonen an jeder Kritischen Stelle zu schaffen. Zu guter letzt wenn dann die Holzsprünge oben restauriert sind und die Sturm Schäden behoben sind wird noch alles mit Flatterband begrenzt. 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amok Josh (28. Januar 2008)

Also war das ganze doch nicht auf die Strecke bezogen sondern nur auf das Roadgap oder wie soll ich das jetz verstehen


----------



## ratsch (31. Januar 2008)

moinmoin...
ich war vor nem jahr ma da, damals war ich noch anfänger, und hab schon ganz schön gestaunt.
dann musste ich leider nach spanien für ein jahr, wo ich dann angefangen hab zu rocken^^
tjoa, jetz bin ich wieder da un hab mir vorn paar monaten ma die strecke angeguckt. es war alles kaputt, nur nen paar scheiß erdhaufen waren da...
find ich geil dass ihr das nochma aufgebaut habt 
ähm... ich hab zwar nur nen skaterhelm, handschuhe und sknee/shin-protektoren, hoffe ich darf aber trotzdem ma vorbeischaun, ich bin ja auch net der übelstgeilehardcoredownhiller, hab nen flow... (würde aber auch nix gegen haben wenn ihr mich schaufeln lässt^^)
seid ihr moin da?? ich adde euch mal...


----------



## Whiplash 87 (31. Januar 2008)

Hi, also ich arbeite morgen bis 14 uhr und dann soll es leider regnen. Schreib mich einfach mal über icq an.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## ratsch (1. Februar 2008)

ich hab ma kleinjaya geaddet...
sach ma eure strecke is doch die unterm schützenhaus oder?
die beim spielplatz endet, oder irre ich mich da???
ich schau mal vorbei......


----------



## toubsen23 (1. Februar 2008)

hallo jungs komme aus edermünde grifte wen ihr noch hilfe braucht beim bauen oder anderen sachen kann gerne helfen bin gelernter dachdecker allso holzarbeiten kein problem meldet euch einfach mal wen ihr hilfe braucht


----------



## kleinjaya (1. Februar 2008)

hi ratsch habe dir ne pm geschickt wegen meiner nummer da habe ich dir die richtige gegeben schicke dir dann mal nen video von da oben zu und ein paar bilder.

mfg

kleinjaya


----------



## Whiplash 87 (3. Februar 2008)

Hi, sind heute nach dem essen ma unten aufm Parkplatz vorbei gefahren weil wir schauen wollten wie der Boden so ist und er war sehr hart. Habe dann auf dem Parkplatz 3 Jungs mit Rädern getroffen die ja mal kommen wollten. Bin Heim habs Rad geschnappt und mit meinem Bruder, Steffen und der Jogginghose hoch. Oben angekommen meinte der eine so eh wir sind gerade unten den großen gesprungen bin bis ins Flat geknallt. Habe mir das dann ma angesehen wie dir drüber sind und was frph das die vor mir gesprungen sind. Hätte es nicht für möglich gehalten das wenn man so langsam ist soweit kommt. Als ich den die ersten male angefahren bin war ich um einiges schneller. Also habe ich mich nicht lange bitten lassen und bin einmal drüber gerollt und zu dem Schluss gekommen das der weiter muss von der Landung her. Der eine der dabei war Arbeit in ner Gärtnerei und wird ma mim Radlader vorbei schauen dann geht das auch ma schneller. Denke das man dann wenn man ma reintritt und nicht wie ich vorher noch runterbremsen muss das man dann die 10m Marke locker schaft und es wird nen sicherer Sprung nit so ne Amok Action. Die Jogging Hose hat auch Bilder gemacht. 

Ach und bevor ich es vergesse geile Aktionen Roman. 2 mal nach einander direkt in die Büsche abgeflogen nach dem großen unten. Der hat das Rad auch angestellt wie bei nem Raketen Start. 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Lockedup90 (3. Februar 2008)

So dann hat ja endlich jemand euern Sprung entjungfert.

Und guck war doch garnet so schlimm oder?? Habt ihr euch ganz umsonst so angestellt. Müssen die Jungs von außerhalb euch erstmal zeigen wie man das ding nimmt h3h3


----------



## Whiplash 87 (3. Februar 2008)

Bin froh das einer von denen zu erst gesprungen ist ich wäre halt total ins flat gehämmert.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinjaya (3. Februar 2008)

ausserdem die die da waren hatten keine fahrtechnik und die hatten eher das motoot einfach drüber egal ob was kaputt geht desshalb hat der eine auch schon zichtausend rahemn ge****t...


----------



## toubsen23 (3. Februar 2008)

tach jungs wie gesagt wen hir hilfe braucht bescheid sagen !!! und ich bin jetzt auch öfters mal da muss noch jede menge üben was fahrrtechnik angeht man sieht sich


----------



## toubsen23 (3. Februar 2008)

meine icq nummer 326435467


----------



## Whiplash 87 (3. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich nicht alleine fahren muss können wir Mittags rum immer ma ne Runde drehen kein Thema. Ich will jetzt nix hören wie scheiß Student oder sowas. 


Wenn das mit dem Radlader bald klappen würde um so früher um so bessere wäre Hammer. Dann geht das auch ma schneller. Kannst ja mal mit deinem Kumpel sprechen.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## hankpank (4. Februar 2008)

morgen mittag jemand bei euch auf der strecke? wollte morgen oder Mittwoch mal vorbeikommen. gruß


----------



## Whiplash 87 (4. Februar 2008)

Hi, also ich schaffe es zeitlich nicht an einem der nächsten beiden Tage da zu sein.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (4. Februar 2008)

Wieviele Höhenmeter hat eure Strecke eigentlich? Und wie lang ist sie?


----------



## Ivery (4. Februar 2008)

@TZR darf man mal fragen woher du kommst? wie ich auf deinem Avantar sehe fährst du auch gerne mal in Kassel........kannst mir auch gerne eine PM schreiben!


----------



## TZR (4. Februar 2008)

Ja, ich hab nen Wohnsitz in KS, fahre hier ab und an.


----------



## Lockedup90 (4. Februar 2008)

Oh er residiert auch gelegendlich in Kassel  

Darf ich mal fragen was fürn Bike du fährst??


----------



## kleinjaya (4. Februar 2008)

jo lennrt wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil^^


----------



## Whiplash 87 (4. Februar 2008)

Also hätte da ma ne recht gute Idee da momentan ja eh kein Schnee liegt und die Strecke soweit fertig. Übernächstes Wochenende könnten wir ja so nen kleines Rennen machen. Soll folgender Maßen ablaufen. An einem Tag wird gefahren. Jeder bekommt je nachdem wie viele kommen 2-3 gezeitete Läufe. Logischer Weiße werden Chickenways und Sturzzonen abgesteckt. Zeitnahme würde dann über Stopuhr und Waly Talky gemacht. Da wir selber schieben müssen denke ich sind 2,5 Euro Startgebühr angemessen. Die Startgelder werden dann zum Kauf von Schaufeln Nägeln usw. für die Strecke verwendet. Wäre schön wenn ihr mal schreibt was ihr davon haltet und wer mitmachen würde.

Es herrscht absolute Fullface Helm Pflicht, wer mit halb Schale ankommt wird abgewiesen kein wenn und aber.

Der Fahrradladen wird uns Startnummer zu Verfügung stellen worauf wir den üblichen Pfand von 5 Euro erheben müssen. 

Wir bekommen auch vom Fahrradladen Gudensberg Schläuche bereit gestellt so das ihr Vorort zu fairen preisen Schläuche erwerben könnt. Schaltzüge werde ich auch noch ein paar mitnehmen. Wer gut wenn ihr euch dann selber auch etwas Werkzeug für den Fall der Fälle mitbringt. 

Für Essen und Trinken müsst ihr selber sorgen. Ich möchte euch auch das jeder das was er an Müll und so mitbringt wieder mit nimmt.

Ich denke ihr habt Verständnis dafür.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## ratsch (5. Februar 2008)

fullfacehelme kann man beim fahrradladen nehm ich an net mieten oder??


----------



## Whiplash 87 (5. Februar 2008)

Bein leider nicht. Habe aber noch einen In M rumliegen den könntest du haben. 

Die Teilnehmen Zahl wird erst mal auf maximal 20 Leute begrenzt. Also wenn ihr mit fahren wollte ne kurze Pm oder per Icq mit Name, Anschrift und Kontakt. Es soll ja auch nicht ausarten und erst ma ein Test sein wie es so läuft wenn man so was macht. Voraussetzung das alles klappt ist natürlich auch das wir 5 Streckenposten zusammen bekommen die dich bereit erklären oben auf alles acht zu geben ( fals sich mal jemand lang macht oder so). Wenn jemand so Walkytalkies oder ähnliches hat wäre Klasse weil sowas noch fehlt.  

Ich habe eben mit unserem Jugendpfleger Rücksprache gehalten und fals das mit dem Roadgap bis dahin noch nicht durch ist muss das leider zu bleiben. Logischer Weißte ist alles dann in offiziell also alles auf eigene Gefahr und eigenes Risiko. Wenn das Wetter zu schlecht sein sollte wird alles noch verschoben auf eine anderes Wochenende.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (5. Februar 2008)

Hier schreibe ich ma ne Teilnehmer Liste rein wer halt schon alles zugesagt hat.

1 Björn Simon  Amokracing
2 Dominik Simon Amokracing
3 Joshua Morgenroth Amokracing
4 Tobias Weide
5 Joachim Hanke
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20

Streckenposten Zeitnehmer oder Fotographen

1 Steffen Schwieder
2 Christin Gerstner
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## ratsch (5. Februar 2008)

was meint ihr mit übernächstes wochenende?
16.-17. oder?
nja da kann ich leider net egel viel spaß trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## =.cf.= marduk (5. Februar 2008)

hm... protektoren braucht man nicht, nur nen fullface helm? dann würde ich es mir überlegen...

gruss, marduk


----------



## kleinjaya (5. Februar 2008)

patrick du weisst was der björn von hällt aber er hat ja auch geschrieben das man auf eigene gefahr fährt also denke ich das für dich nen fullfacehelm reicht^^


----------



## Whiplash 87 (5. Februar 2008)

Also fullface ist pflicht, den Rest solltet ihr eigentlich selber wissen. Es ist ja auch alles auf eigene Gefahr. Wenn sich jemand der zb. Verletzt ist und gerne zuschauen möchte als Streckenposten anbieten würde wäre Klasse.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## toubsen23 (5. Februar 2008)

tach jungs hört sich gut an mit dem rennen bin auf jeden fall dabei wie gesagt muss ja noch üben


----------



## Whiplash 87 (6. Februar 2008)

Habe ma wieder News

Also wer an dem "Zeit Training" teilnehmen will muss dann eine Erklärung unterschreiben wo das übliche wie bei den Ixs Rennen auch drinne steht. Das Roadgap wird doch offen sein  . 

Wir waren heute oben an der Strecke und haben bereits auf dem ganzen oberen Teil die Strecke die beim gezeiteten " Training gefahren wird incl. Chickenways abgesteckt. Der untere Teil folgt noch wobei das etwas einfacher sein wird. 

Dann müssen wir nur noch oben ein paar Sprünge nachbessern und ein paar Holzbalken vor sprüngen erneuern und dann ist alles soweit fertig. 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## toubsen23 (7. Februar 2008)

also habe mit mit dem gärtner gesprochen !!! der lader steht in frankreich auf ner baustelle also glpt das nicht aber mein dad hat ja auch nen rad lader in niedervorschützt und er hat gesagt er macht es ! also der letzte sprung wird vorm rennen auch noch richtig ausgebaut


----------



## Whiplash 87 (7. Februar 2008)

Ja sehr schön das sind doch ma gute Nachrichten.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## kleinjaya (7. Februar 2008)

das ist wirklich ne fette sache^^


----------



## Ready To Race (7. Februar 2008)

find die idee gut! klingt nach spaß
isja jetz auch nich sooo weit von mir.. hätte bock zu kommen!
von daher hoffe ich (für mich), dass es wegen wetter verschoben wird 
mitfahren.. eehm mein street-radel würde mich auf keinen fall davon abhalten nochmal ne dh strecke damit zufahren, allerdings ist meine knie op noch nich so lange her.. und wenn man mehrere monate null sport gemacht hat.. muss das ja nich gleich sein und die strecke kenne ich auch noch nich!
falls es wirklich zu einem ausweichtermin kommen sollte, wäre ich aber gerne mit dabei.. wenigstens in form von postin und fotografin (im märz hätte ich sogar meine neue supa dupa kamera  )
wird dann wohl eine sache bei mir, die noch nicht ganz abzusehen ist
aber evtl klappts ja!
liebe grüße, patti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (9. Februar 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von heute. Qualität ist nicht so gut aber besser wie nichts.
















Da geht die gute WC bis ans Limit rein 








Habe es extra ma in die reihen folge gemacht was nach einander kommt, ist natürlich nicht alles.


Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Lockedup90 (9. Februar 2008)

Wie ihr seit nach 24Uhr im Wald fahrradgefahren?? h3h3


----------



## ratsch (9. Februar 2008)

seid ihr heut da oder moin?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (9. Februar 2008)

Morgen sind wir ab 13:30 oben am Spielplatz. Die Aktion mim Radlader heute war echt gut jetzt muss die Landung nur noch fester werden.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## ratsch (9. Februar 2008)

am spielplatz?
sag nomma wie komm ich denn bitte zur strecke, hab ich nämlich noch net ganz kapiert...


----------



## Whiplash 87 (9. Februar 2008)

Am Lambsberger Spielplatz treffen wir uns.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tradingboj (9. Februar 2008)

!


----------



## ratsch (9. Februar 2008)

yo danke

...echt geile strecke muss ich sagen!!
wirklich!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (10. Februar 2008)

Hi, waren heute wieder fahren waren auch recht viele Fahrer da waren so um die 8 Fahrer und hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Das Roadgap ließ sich auch recht ugt springen und die rechts kurve danach ist nach dem ich sie entschärft habe, recht easy. Heute Abend Poste ich noch Bilder.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## kleinjaya (10. Februar 2008)

Björn im Anlieger nach dem ersten Double





Björn am 2. Double





Ich am 2. Double





Ich Nico





Ich 2. Double





Frogger am Roadgap 





Björn am Steinsprung





Ich nochmal am Nicosprung


Ein paa Bilder von heute...Die Bilder hat ne Freundin von usn mit ner guten Cam gemacht.


----------



## Whiplash 87 (10. Februar 2008)

Der Onkel C am Niko






Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Lockedup90 (10. Februar 2008)

Was den bitte Niko seit ihr schwul?? Das ihr alle aufm Niko drauf rumreitet?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (10. Februar 2008)

Der Sprung heißt so man, warum? Ganz einfach wir hatten keinen Namen und Nico war der erste der sich da gemault hat und das gut!!

Mfg.

B.simon


----------



## kleinjaya (11. Februar 2008)

beschwer dich mal nit...


----------



## toubsen23 (11. Februar 2008)

wuste ich aber auch noch nicht das das der nico sprung ist wieder schlauer  wann ist den jemand mal wieder da oben zum fahrren ?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (12. Februar 2008)

Hier ma der momentane Stand der Anmeldungen.

Nr.	Fahrer	Team
1	Björn Simon	Amok Racing
2	Dominik Simon	Amok Racing
3	Joshua Morgenroth	Amok Racing
4	Lukas Meyer	Amok Racing
5	Phillip Bauer	
6	Tobias Weide	
7	Joachim Hanke	
8	Dominique Deleu	
9	florian kockinke	
10	Roman Wall	
11	Carsten Geck	
12	Björn Hammermüller	
13	Thomas Jahn	
14	alexej	
15	pascal sukup	
16	Johnatan Schmidt	
17      Benno Fröhlich
18		
19		
20		


Nr.	Streckenposten	Position
1	Jan Frommann	Roadgap
2	Christin Gerstner	
3	Steffen Schwieder	Ziel Step Down
4	Sven Langkabel	oberhalb des roadgaps
5       Lenart Schmidt Amok Racing


Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MR-X (12. Februar 2008)

Wann ist das ? Dieses Wochenende ?! wieviel uhr und so ?! Könnte mir auch vorstellen mal spaßeshalber mitzufahren ...


----------



## FR-Jonny (12. Februar 2008)

jop dieses we am Sonntag glaube von 10Uhr bis 12Uhr ist so bisschen training und dann ab 12Uhr gehst dann los!!


----------



## kleinjaya (12. Februar 2008)

fragat einfach den whiplash ist der organistor


----------



## Whiplash 87 (12. Februar 2008)

Hi, also starten soll das am Sonntag um 10 uhr mim training was bis 12:30 gehen soll. Ab 13 Uhr Beginnen dann die "gezeiteten Trainingsläufe". 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## hankpank (12. Februar 2008)

benno fröhlich fehlt noch


----------



## Whiplash 87 (12. Februar 2008)

Hier mal der Link zu den Teilnahme Bedingungen. Ihr druckt euch das einfach aus und bringt das dann am Sonntag mit. 

http://uploaded.to/?id=uprx7v

Es sind noch 3 Plätze Frei. Ihr müsst dann jeder 7,5 euro mindestens mit nehmen. 2,5 Euro Startgeld und 5 Euro Startnummern Pfand.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (12. Februar 2008)

Hier mal der Link zu den Teilnahme Bedingungen. Ihr druckt euch das einfach aus und bringt das dann am Sonntag mit. 

http://uploaded.to/?id=uprx7v

Müßt den Link kurz laden lassen und dann auf Download gehen.

Es sind noch 3 Plätze Frei. Ihr müsst dann jeder 7,5 euro mindestens mit nehmen. 2,5 Euro Startgeld und 5 Euro Startnummern Pfand.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (13. Februar 2008)

Hi, morgen werden wir wieder fahren. Ab 11 wollen Tobi und Frogger vor Ort sein. Ich komme Später und werde ma den neuen Dämpfer testen.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## toubsen23 (13. Februar 2008)

und ich werde wieder üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Baron (13. Februar 2008)

Ich freue mich ja schon sehr auf dieses "Trainingsevent". Muss ich ja schon sagen ;-) Da wird richtig gerockt!!!

Ride on 
 Benno


----------



## Ivery (13. Februar 2008)

Schade das ich nicht teilnehmen kann.....ich hätte die Zeit gut nach unten geschraubt.....jeden Falls die vom Rennchef !!!!!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (13. Februar 2008)

schauen wer ma!! Nichts ist unmöglich ne


----------



## Red Baron (15. Februar 2008)

Des wird a mords Gaudi sag ich euch...Hoffentlich regnet es


----------



## =Eggmeg= (15. Februar 2008)

Oh ja mords Spaßig wird es  go go go


----------



## Whiplash 87 (15. Februar 2008)

Hi, also es wird so aussehen. Wir treffen uns alle um 10 Uhr am Roadgap. Dann ist dort Startnummern Ausgabe. Ihr bekommt nur eine Startnummer wenn ihr auch den Haftungsausschluss unterschreibt und dabei hat. Wir müssen uns ja auch etwas absichern. Wenn noch jemand wen kennt der als Streckenposten helfen würde einfach mitbringen. Wir werden morgen den rest der strecke fertig abstecken und alles fix und fertig machen. 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MR-X (16. Februar 2008)

Hier bis wohin darf man mit dem Auto hinfahren ?! Ich stand heut da unten beim Spielplatz .. von da aus ist es aber relativ weit ... kann ich bis zum Roadgap hochfahren oder soll ichs lieber unten stehen lassen !?


----------



## Ivery (16. Februar 2008)

Nachdem was ich heute für Abflüge und Materialverschleiß am Ziel Double gesehen habe kann das ja morgen sehr heftig werden! Lass das Auto lieber vorne oder unten  auf dem Parkplatz an der Landstraße stehen, ist auf jeden Fall besser! Denke aber das der Björn auch nochmal was dazu sagen wird!


----------



## TZR (16. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht gucke ich mir das morgen mal an. Zum Gucken ist wahrscheinlich der große Sprung am Ende das interessanteste.
Ist diese Schleife bei Google Maps ungefähr am Ende der eingezeichneten Strecke (S. 9) ein Parkplatz?


----------



## tradingboj (16. Februar 2008)

ja da kannst du mitm auto direkt hinfahren, aber interessanter als der zielsprung is trotzdem noch das roadgap..


----------



## TZR (16. Februar 2008)

Zum Roadgap einfach ab Spielplatz in den Wald?


----------



## mbt (16. Februar 2008)

Viel Spaß Björn du bist der geborene Organisator, schade das es so weit ist von uns zu euch sonst hätte ich dich gerne in Grund und Boden gefahren. Aber mach ein paar Bilder von eurem kleinen Rennen. Nächstes Jahr holst du den ixs cup zu euch (glaube an dich ^^).
Gruß Mario


----------



## Whiplash 87 (16. Februar 2008)

FR-Jonny schrieb:


> jop dieses we am Sonntag glaube von 10Uhr bis 12Uhr ist so bisschen training und dann ab 12Uhr gehst dann los!!





Wir treffen uns morgen alle um 10 uhr. Dann ist Startnummern Ausgabe. Eine Startnummer bekommt ihr nur wenn ihr den Haftungsausschluss mitbringt. Ich habe auch noch ein paar somit. Also bis morgen Früh. Training ist dann 10-12:30. Gezeitetes Training ist dann von 13 uhr an.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (16. Februar 2008)

Mit parken ist ganz einfach entweder am Spielplatz oder unten an dem Parkplatz zwischen Deute und Gudensberg. Nach der Startnummern Ausgabe machen wir einfach ne kleine Streckenbegehung dann tut sich auch nicht gleich jeder weh der die Strecke nicht kennt.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (16. Februar 2008)

wenn noch wer ne stopuhr hat bitte mitbringen!!!


----------



## tradingboj (17. Februar 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalsoooo..

kein langes gelaber, ich lass zeiten sprechen:

*Bestzeiten*

*1. -- 0:59,32 - Benno Fröhlich
2. -- 0:59,50 - Lennart Eisenberg
3. -- 0:59,84 - Björn Simon*
4. -- 0:59,88 - Dominik Simon
5. -- 1:00,28 - Carsten Gick
6. -- 1:01,72 - Lukas Meyer
7. -- 1:01,81 - Pascal Sucop
8. -- 1:02,90 - Frogger aka. Popo Ali
9. -- 1:06,54 - Jonathan Schmidt
10. - 1:20,81 - Daniel Knaut
11. - 1:35,75 - Philipp Bauer


*
Tageswertung (die beiden besten Läufe)*

*1. -- 1:59,26 - Benno Fröhlich
2. -- 2:00,56 - Björn Simon
3. -- 2:01,16 - Carsten Gick*
4. -- 2:01,28 - Dominik Simon
5. -- 2:03,63 - Lukas Meyer
6. -- 2:05,87 - Frogger aka. Popo Ali
7. -- 2:09,03 - Pascal Sucop
8. -- 2:10,53 - Lennart Eisenberg
9. -- 2:17,86 - Jonathan Schmidt
_10. - 2:41,62 - Daniel Knaut (einzigster Lauf x2)
11. - 3:11,50 - Philipp Bauer (einzigster Lauf x2)_


da gibts denn wohl einen underdog der von weit her kam, und die eingesessenen auf ihrem hometrail ordentlich weggeputzt hat und somit auf ganzer linie siegte, glückwunsch !

schönen tag euch noch und auf eine wiederholung im sommer, bei bratwurst und bier.

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (17. Februar 2008)

Ja war echt sehr schön und hat viel Spaß gemacht. Denke das wir es auch nochmal machen. 

Sehr schön ist auch das sich niemand verletzt hat und sonst nichts passiert ist. 

Schade das meine Bestzeit mit einem Frühstart war und ich ne Sekunde drauf bekam.   . Aber es ist auch mit ner Stoppuhr und über Handy etwas ungenau. Aber wie gesagt der Spaß stand ja im Vordergrund und es war ja nur ein gezeitetes Training. 

Fand es auch gut das schon ein Paar Zuschauer kamen und die es alle sehr gut Fanden. Das meiste war wie zu erwaten war am Roadgap los. Was aber ständig von unseren Streckenposten bewacht wurde und so nicht passiert ist. 

Vielen Dank auch noch ma an die zahlreichen Helfer die für die Sicherheit der Fahrer und der Zuschauer gesorgt haben. 

Also bis nächstes mal 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (17. Februar 2008)

Hier mal Bilder die die Christin von uns allen gemacht hat. 

Benno Fröhlich




Pascal Sucop




Björn Simon




Lennart Eisenberg




Carsten Geck




Lukas Meyer




Jonathan Schmidt




Dominik Simon




Daniel Knaut




Philipp Bauer




Frogger aka. Popo Ali




Björn Simon (ma von hinten das Roadgap)




Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## kleinjaya (17. Februar 2008)

jops war ja mal richtig cool heute hoffe das es das nächste mal auch so toll wird und vlt auch über 2 tage geht. Glückwunsch an Benno.


----------



## FR-Jonny (17. Februar 2008)

Jop war sehr nice!!


----------



## onkel_c (17. Februar 2008)

nach über 7 monaten nach meinem fullcrash im knöchel, weiss ich was mir gefehlt hat  . bei der zeitmessung mittels handy und stoppuhr dürfen sich +/- einige leute als heimliche 'sieger sehen'; insofern björn - alles halb so wild. allerdings zählt gerade unter solchen bedingungen ehrlichkeit doppelt. also sei froh, dass wir dich nicht noch mit einer zeitstrafe zusätzlich bestraft haben  .

die idee mit der bratswurscht und dem bier ist mir sympathisch. und ich hoffe auf minimum 5-10 grad mehr. in meinem alter muss man sich ja langsam gedanken uber rheuma machen ...

hat viel spass gemacht, auch wenn die haxe noch nicht 100% ist!

gruß an alle!

carsten


----------



## Whiplash 87 (17. Februar 2008)

JA das mit den Zeiten sehe ich nicht so eng   . Wie gesagt die Freude stand im Vordergrund. Da es allen gefallen ist es ja 1A, denke wenn alles so weiter geht machen wir das im Sommer nochmal, bissl Training kann ja nie schade. Denke durch Sowas werden werden auch die Zuschauer für den Sport sensibilisiert. Dann sehen sie mal das da auch viel Sicherheit hinter steht und das  da nicht einfach nen paar Chaoten ohne Rücksicht auf andere den Berg runter Ballern. Also noch ein schönes Wochenende.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Ready To Race (17. Februar 2008)

mhh schade das ich nich da war  
klingt nach nem schönen tag..
ideale radfahrung! wobei da sind wohl hier und da echt sachen dabei, die ich gar nich gefahren wäre   (gap.., mir noch ne nummer zu hart! )

aber denn beim nächsten mal hoffentlich  
glückwunsch au mal von meiner seite!

man riecht sich
LG


----------



## TZR (17. Februar 2008)

Ich glaub nächstes mal fahr ich auch mit und guck nicht nur blöde


----------



## Ivery (17. Februar 2008)

Ein sehr geiler Tag mit sehr geiler Bikeaction.............. !!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (17. Februar 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Ich glaub nächstes mal fahr ich auch mit und guck nicht nur blöde



Also blöde geschaut hat keiner!! Die meisten waren eher begeistert was man alles mim Rad machen kann und die Zuschauer haben ja oft auch gut angefeuert   

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## toubsen23 (18. Februar 2008)

war auf jeden fall nice konnte leider nur nicht fahrren da ich mich 1 tach vorher am letten gap zerlegt habe und die rippe angebrochen ist aber naja das nächstemal


----------



## Red Baron (18. Februar 2008)

Es war echt heftigst geil bei euch. Hat mir richtig viel spaß gemacht. So muss ne Saison starten. Und meine Platzierung war ja auch ganz ordentlich ;-) Wenn ihr dass im Sommer wiederholt, sind wir denke ich mal auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei.

Ride on   
Benno


----------



## Whiplash 87 (18. Februar 2008)

Freut mich das es euch allen so gut gefallen hat.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MR-X (18. Februar 2008)

Hat noch jemand Bilder !?

POSTEN !


----------



## Lockedup90 (18. Februar 2008)

Hier aber leider bisschen unscharf!!

http://www.fahrrad.de/community/com...y/biken-in-gudensberg/gallery-image/2688.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinjaya (18. Februar 2008)

jo ich habe knapp 33ß bilder also wenn wer was haben will einfach mal ne pm schreiben oder per icq adden


----------



## Whiplash 87 (25. Februar 2008)

So Jungs,
das gezeitetes Training ist nun nen weilchen her und ich habe wiede etwas luft. Ab morgen fange ich dann an die Strecke mit Steinen zu spicken und schaue ma wie genau wir den letzten großen abändern. Weil abreißen des Gerüstes zu viel Aufwand wäre werden wir wohl die Landung höher machen und am ende der Landung einfach nen guten halben Meter tiefer so erreichen wir nen besseren Winkel und ne länger Lande Fläche.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## onkel_c (26. Februar 2008)

björn,

denkt mal darüber nach, ob man nicht 30 cm vorne kürzen kann, damit das 'ding' nicht so kickt. damit würde man sich diese enormen erdarbeiten ersparen  .

gruß
carsten


----------



## toubsen23 (26. Februar 2008)

jup seh ich genau so einfach kürtzend den absprung damit er nicht so kickt sagt bescheid kome dan auch vorbei und helfe


----------



## Whiplash 87 (26. Februar 2008)

Aber durch das kürzen fehlt einem dann die weite. Wenn man mal nich ganz so schnell ist kann man dann nicht mehr drüber das die Sache. Hier mal ne kleine Skizze wie es werden soll.









wobei ich vielleicht noch den Anfang der Landung etwas ran holen möchte das es noch sicherer wird.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MR-X (26. Februar 2008)

Ich weiß nicht björn is schön und gut dein Progrämmchen da , aber ich glaube du solltest da mehr mit gefühl als mit mathematik drangehen ! ich würde das ding komplett flacher machen und die Landung höher ! wenn ich mir deine digitale zeichnung anschaue , dann würde ich sagen , dass du trotzdem noch zu hart rausgekickt wirst ! 
Absprung und landung können doch theoretisch fast gleich hoch sein ... man zieht ja im normalfall nen biscchen und wird dann noch durch die rampe gekickt ! Bei den dirts , die wir bauen ist die Landung höher wie der Absprung ... Man "springt" ja


----------



## Whiplash 87 (26. Februar 2008)

Die Maße in der Zeichnung sind keine realen Maße soll nur verdeutlichen wie es ungefähr werden soll. die Landung soll halt nen halbem Meter höher 2 Meter länger am ende und nen halben Meter tiefer am Ende werden.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## onkel_c (26. Februar 2008)

björn,
ich würde das trotzdem mal testen. mein gefühl sagt mir, dass das passt.


----------



## Whiplash 87 (26. Februar 2008)

Das Problem ist halt wenn es abgeschnitten ist ist es abgeschnitten. Wenn wir das erst mit der neuen Landung testen könnten wir das ja immer noch machen. Also denke ich Schaufeln wir erst mal.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MR-X (26. Februar 2008)

Also wenn man sich die Zeichnung anschaut , dann ist das trotzdem halt auch ncoh bei dem 2 ten ding mit 50 cm höher einfach ne zu krasse Höhendifferenz zwischen absprung und landung ! Das wird immer knallen ... Was OnkelC meint kommt letzten endes auch auf eine geringere Höhendifferenz zwicshen absprung und Landung heraus ... Da ist die Flugbahn halt einfach flacher und Downhillorientierter ... Von der weite her is das kein ding !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (26. Februar 2008)

Wir werden das Stück für Stück machen und das ganze teil kompeltt nen halben Meter Höher Schaufeln das sollte erst ma reichen. Dadurch wird die Landung länger. Also das mit dem Tiefer graben macht dann folgendes Problem das in der Kuhle ewig ne Pfütze wäre hat mich nen Freund eben noch drauf aufmerksam gemacht. 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (26. Februar 2008)

So morgen früh fange ich an mit den Arbeiten werde aber erst noch nen paar kleiner Projekte in die Tat um setzen wenn ich dran denke nehme ich die cam mit und mache auch gleich Bilder.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (27. Februar 2008)

Hier die Bilder von heute. Dann kommt denke ich noch ne Steilkurve oder so damit man nicht als abfliegt aber werden wir testen müssen . Ich habe auch das Ende der Steilkurve wie man sehen kann innen abgeflacht so das man früher raus fahren kann und so die Kante besser anfahren kann. Der Chickenway ist links, musste ja irgendwoher die Erde nehmen.















Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## onkel_c (28. Februar 2008)

björn, deine landschaftsgärtnerei iat schon bewundernswert - spart auch die muckibude  .
säg bitte noch die 'stumpen' mit der oberkante bündig ab oder schlag sie ganz ein, weil wegen verletzungsgefahr ...

gruß
carsten


----------



## Whiplash 87 (28. Februar 2008)

Ja Logo, kommen die noch ab hatte nur keinen großen Hammer mit will die noch versenken hatte die gestern nur 30 cm Tief ein gegraben. Der Tobia organisiert ne alte Schubkarre dann kann ich die ganzen steine die in die Strecke sollen besser hin und her karren. Mit der Steilkurve weiß ich noch nicht ob wir das machen aber ne kante unten hin wo man landet mache ich heute dann das man da so nen bissl was zum abstützen hat wenn man anfängt zu rutschen, aber es soll auch schwer bleiben. Werde mich auch gleich los machen und weiter bauen.  

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (28. Februar 2008)

Hier ma den Anlieger oder wie auch mir man es nen will was ich heute geschaufelt habe. Geht halt Relativ gerade lang und ist mehr so dazu gedacht das wenn man springt und sich schön die kurve lehnt und wegdriftet man da stoppt und durchkommt. Man muss ja auch vom chicken way aus noch reinkommen deshalb sehr gerade. Mein Bruder hats getestet ist eigentlich ganz witzig, bis auf der noch nicht ganz gerafft hat wie ich das mir so gedacht habe. 





Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## kleinjaya (1. März 2008)

sieht auf jeden fall gut aus...


----------



## Whiplash 87 (1. März 2008)

extra für dich das du nicht wieder nen Bauch plätscher machst.    

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## kartoon (6. März 2008)

hallo alle zusammen. ich wollte den björn und den lukas mal fragen wies mit meinen sachen steht??  björn du hast noch meine brille und lukas du hast noch mein trikot und protektoren von meinem kumpel alex  vielleicht meldet ihr euch mal telefonisch wenns nicht zuviel verlangt ist.dann machen wir mal was aus wann ich das zeug hole.meine neue handynummer ist 01623516037. würde mich freuen wenn sich mal einer meldet...die sachen waren ja schliesslich nicht umsonst deswegen wollen wir sie gerne wieder haben.gruss der marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (9. März 2008)

Nächste Woche wird mein Rahmen wieder da sein und dann kann es auch wieder los gehen. Oben habe ich ja die Strecke wieder aufgefrischt und bissl was eingebaut. Bin ma gespannt wie es sich fährt.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (10. März 2008)

Hi, wollte nur kurz bekannt geben das am 22.3.2008 das Team Amok Racing einen Ausflug nach Winterberg starten wird. Wir fahren mit meinem Auto + Anhänger vom Fahrradladen Gudensberg (gehen 8 Räder drauf). Das Auto ist noch nicht ganz voll also wenn noch wer mit möchte melden. 

Bis jetzt fahren mit:

Björn Simon
Dominik Simon
Lukas Meyer


Also Momentan wären noch 2 Plätze frei die Sicher auch schnell voll werden. 

geplant ist Morgens um 7 weg fahren. Ich Rechne ma mit Anhänger 1 1/2 Stunden fahrt ein. Wenn das Wetter passt ist geplant in Winterberg auch evtl. zu Grillen. Das Team wird dann auch in den neuen Trikots fahren, die Hosen sind noch nicht Lieferbar. Aber es ist ja auch noch ein bissl bis zum 22.3. 

Also last es Krachen

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## tradingboj (10. März 2008)

bin dabei, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, plan mich ein björn !
endlich wieder gescheit biken..


----------



## kleinjaya (15. März 2008)




----------



## kleinjaya (15. März 2008)

das von heute müsster draufklicken damit ihr sie groß anschauen könnt^^


----------



## Ivery (15. März 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Helm auf Keule!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (16. März 2008)

Sind ja richtig Spaßige Einlagen. Wenn die Dh Strecke fertig ist bauen wir evtl. auch nen bissl Nortshore parcour oder so aber mal schauen was die zeit so bringt ne. Vielleicht dürfen wir ja auch noch ne 2te Dh Strecke machen. Ich bin am Wochenende Fremd gegangen    bin mit dem Rad vom Josh mal oben alles gefahren was ich da so reingebaut habe. Also ich finds Spaßig und läuft   . Werde denke ich heute wieder weiterarbeiten an der Strecke. Auf dem ersten Bild sieht man auch 2 Tannen die der Sturm halb umgeworfen hat. Liegen aber so gut das man gut drunter durchfahren kann und oben drauf sitzen kann und fotos machen kann. 









Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## FR-Jonny (16. März 2008)

Ist das dein Hobel??


----------



## Whiplash 87 (16. März 2008)

Nein, ist der vom Josh meiner kommt erst noch!!

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## ratsch (16. März 2008)

scheiß wetter...   -.-


----------



## toubsen23 (21. März 2008)

na wird woll doch nichts mit winterberg


----------



## Lockedup90 (21. März 2008)

So siehts aus!!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (21. März 2008)

Fahren wir bei uns halt!! Habe ja wieder genug umgebaut an der Strecke damit es nicht langweilig wird!!

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (22. März 2008)

He, heute gehts wieder ab im Wald bei uns. Der Lennart und Der Matthias kommen vorbei und dann wollen wir ma schauen wie es so aussieht in der Mokke. Wer will kann also kommen, Schlüssel fürs Roadgap nehme ich auch mit   

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## kleinjaya (22. März 2008)

Mal zwei Bilder mit dem Teamnamen weiter folgen denke mal.
Bilder sind von der Christin gemacht wurden....


----------



## Ivery (22. März 2008)

Ich hätte lieber ein Bild von der Christin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (22. März 2008)

Die kann ich dir ma per pm schicken. Heute fahren war einfach nur Klasse. Der Lennart, sein Bruder, Der Matze und ich haben heute schön einen stehen lassen. Den Abflug den Matze heute gemacht hat sah echt super krass aus. Glücklicherweise hat er sich wohl nichts größeres getan. Der obere Teil der Strecke war heute sehr schwirig zu fahren. Der untere hingegen ging echt gut war sehr Spaßig und war ein guter Tag im Wald. 

Ich bin auch am überlegen ma die MRM läute zu fragen ob sie zu der Offiziellen Eröffnung der Strecke kommen wollen und das so etwas WErbung für uns machen. 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Ghost1987 (24. März 2008)

Hallo. ich komme aus Körle.Könnt ihr mal sagen wo die strecke genau ist??


----------



## ratsch (24. März 2008)

weißt du wo in gudensberg der schießverein ist?
guck ma in diesem fred paar seiten weiter hinten da is ne beschreibung mit google earth...


----------



## Whiplash 87 (24. März 2008)

Alles schon geklärt.


----------



## Whiplash 87 (25. März 2008)

Gibt wieder tolle News!

Ich war heute morgen mit dem Chef vom Fahrradladen bei unserem Bürgermeister eingeladen. Der hat uns dann den vorläufigen Vertrag vorgelegt. Der Bürgermeister und unsere Jugendpfleger haben sich sehr für uns eingesetzt und dafür sind wir beiden sehr Dankbar. Wir müssen jetzt noch die Details des Vertrages absprechen. Nächste Woche wird unsere Strecke auch via GPS in eine Karte eingetragen. Dann haben wir auch Daten wie lang sie genau ist usw. 

Die Strecke wird eine Vereins strecke mit festen Trainingszeiten. In den Verein kann dann jeder eintreten und ist dann auch beim fahren auf der Strecke Versichert soweit ich weiß. Der Mitgliedsbeitrag wird bei 1 Euro im Monat liegen. Für alle die dann mal so zum fahren kommen wird es Tageskarten für 2 Euro geben. 

Die Strecke wird dann ständig so gut wir können in Schuss gehalten. Mit dem Geld kaufen wir dann zb. neue Schaufeln, Sparten, Nägel, Hammer und machen dann auch alle alten Holzrampen neu aus neuen Brettern und alles mit Hasendraht. Aber alles nach und nach halt. 

Wenn es wieder was neues gibt werde ich euch an dieser Stelle auf dem laufenden halten.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Ghost1987 (25. März 2008)

Also ich habe mir mal die strecke angeguckt und muss schon sagen,is eine echt gute strecke.hoffe die bleibt auch immer so wie sie jetzt ist Hätte ich das früher gewusst das es bei mir in der nähe so eine strecke gibt wäre ich jeden tag da gewesen^^


----------



## Ivery (25. März 2008)

Sauber Björn......jetzt fehlt nur noch der Lift!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost1987 (25. März 2008)

Das stimmt wirklich,würde es ein lift geben dann würde ich mir eine 10 jahres karte kaufen^^


----------



## Whiplash 87 (25. März 2008)

Danke danke im Namen aller Erbauer.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amok Josh (25. März 2008)

JA sehr schön dann lass uns dochmal wieder wenn alles übern tisch is alle zusammen fahren


----------



## tradingboj (26. März 2008)

wer verkauft / kontrolliert die 2-euro tageskarten?


----------



## kleinjaya (26. März 2008)

wohl wir die da oben fahren weil nur gefahren werden darf wenn wer vom verein da ist..


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (27. März 2008)

ihr könnt ja auch nen kartenautomaten aufstellen


----------



## toubsen23 (27. März 2008)

nit schlecht nit schlecht ich bin mal wieder auser gefecht jungs habe mir meinen arm gebrochen !!!! man sieht sich werde mich auf jeden auch anmelden im ferein !!!!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (30. März 2008)

Waren heute ma wieder alle fahren. Ich habe erst mal die ganzen zerstörten Anlieger mit Joshua wieder repariert. Werden dann die Anlieger in den kommenden Tagen versuchen noch fester zu bekommen. Ließ sich aber heute alles sehr gut fahren. War also fast Anschlag vom Grip her was die Strecke her gibt. Mein Rad kommt ja auch nächste Woche endlich wieder und ich kann wieder mit meinem eigenen Rad gas geben. Hatten ja heute auch schön Besuch auf der Strecke. 

Aber was ja echt nicht sein kann das da jemand ohne saefty Jacket und irgendwelchen Protektoren ankommt. Dann auch noch sagt ich warte bis du das Roadgap aufschließt dann will ich ma schnell drüber springen. Also für alle, so Traumtänzer brauchen wir bei uns nicht!!! 

Alle anderen sind herzlich Willkommen.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (30. März 2008)

Hier tut sich eigendlich mal wieder was im Blog?? Weil mitlerweile gibt es ja schon so einige neue NEWS!!

http://amok-racing.blogspot.com/


----------



## kleinjaya (30. März 2008)

ja der herr frommann macht ja nix merh dran müssen mal sehen das wer anders so ne seite macht damit wir eine haben das wäre ganz super.


----------



## Ghost1987 (30. März 2008)

Soooo wer will bilder und videos??? bitte melden adde mich einfach im icq


----------



## Ivery (30. März 2008)

Stell doch hier ein paar gute rein und mach nen schönes video und lad es bei vimeo in guter Quali hoch da haben alle was von!


----------



## ratsch (1. April 2008)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Aber was ja echt nicht sein kann das da jemand ohne saefty Jacket und irgendwelchen Protektoren ankommt. Dann auch noch sagt ich warte bis du das Roadgap aufschließt dann will ich ma schnell drüber springen. Also für alle, so Traumtänzer brauchen wir bei uns nicht!!!
> B.Simon



du redest nicht von mir oder?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (1. April 2008)

Nein!


----------



## Ghost1987 (1. April 2008)

Also du meinst den von kelly familie.. omg das war ja mal einer hat noch nicht mal geld dafür und lässt sich noch nicht mal seine haare schneiden..der tut mir leid.bestimmt ein ganz armer junge


----------



## tradingboj (4. April 2008)

ja tut mir sehr leid, wegen dem verkommenem blog.
bin halt irgendwie mit der ganzen bikerei nichmehr so aktiv.
wegen mir können sich ruhig leute bereit erklären, die sich da anmelden.

die können dann news verfassen etc.

einfach bescheid sagen !


----------



## Ivery (6. April 2008)

hello!? schrieb:


> ja tut mir sehr leid, wegen dem verkommenem blog.
> bin halt irgendwie mit der ganzen bikerei nichmehr so aktiv.



Was machst du denn jetzt so? Rappen?

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wieviele Gudensberger ich in Winterberg antreffe!


----------



## kleinjaya (6. April 2008)

ja ich björn dominik haben uns schon angemeldet ich werde das geld die woche überweisen. 

Erzähl mir lieber mal was de jezze fürn Bike hast der Björn sagt es mir ja nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (6. April 2008)

Das würste auch erst erfahren wenn er mit highspeed an dir vorbei fährt muhhhaaa!!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (6. April 2008)

Also momentaner stand ist das mein bruder und ich schon bezahlt haben für winterberg. Der Josh muss nur noch überweisen und der Lukas auch. Der Lennart ist auch am Start und Wladi auch. Also ist wenn alles glatt geht das ganze Team am Start. Wird dann nen schönes Feuerchen geben abends. Also schon mal so am Donnerstag oder Freitag Abend machen wir wieder Osterfeuer. Bitte jeder Bier und Schnaps selber mit bringen.


Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## ratsch (6. April 2008)

redet ihr jetz eigentlich von nem rennen in winterberg oder was?


Ivery schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt wieviele Gudensberger ich in Winterberg antreffe!


mich bestimmt, aber rennen mach ich erstmal noch nicht mit meiner gurke  .

weiß man denn schon wann der bikepark öfnet?


----------



## Ivery (6. April 2008)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Also schon mal so am Donnerstag oder Freitag Abend machen wir wieder Osterfeuer. Bitte jeder Bier und Schnaps selber mit bringen.
> 
> 
> Mfg.
> ...



Das kann ja was werden! @ Kleinjaya = Warum wollen alle wissen was ich für ein Bike habe! Ist doch vollkommen wurst!


----------



## kleinjaya (9. April 2008)

hehe weils mich interessiert weil alle son geheimniss drum machen ich würde ja auf nen scott gt oder ironhorse tippen. du hast doch so ein geheimniss drum gemacht.^^


----------



## toubsen23 (13. April 2008)

und was hat er nun fürn bike


----------



## Ivery (13. April 2008)

toubsen23 schrieb:


> und was hat er nun fürn bike



Du musst erstmal mit deinem eigenen Bike klar kommen, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe


----------



## toubsen23 (14. April 2008)

Ivery schrieb:


> Du musst erstmal mit deinem eigenen Bike klar kommen, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe



das stimmt aber was hat das mit mir zu tuhn  mann kan ja trozdem wissen was du vür ein bike hast will bestimmt nicht mit deinem bike üben ganz bestimmt nicht


----------



## Whiplash 87 (20. April 2008)

So Leute am Wochenende soll es nach Winterberg gehen wer mit will soll bescheid sagen habe noch Platz in meiner karre.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivery (24. April 2008)

Von den Gudensbergern steht ja keiner auf der Starterliste von Winterberg! Was ist den da los? Fährt doch keiner mit oder wie? Oder nicht rechtzeitig oder falsch das Geld überwiesen?


----------



## kleinjaya (24. April 2008)

also ich fahre nicht mit...


----------



## Ivery (24. April 2008)

Und warum wenn man fragen darf? Es hieß doch das Amok Racing Team geht geschlossen an den Start!


----------



## Amok Josh (24. April 2008)

Beste !!!!   AMOK!!!!!!!  http://youtube.com/watch?v=mdxSmAB8QK4


----------



## Ivery (26. April 2008)

Also sind alle dabei außer der Lukas? Warum steht ihr dann nicht auf der Liste? Besonders vom Björn hätte ich gedacht das der mitfährt!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (27. April 2008)

Ich fahre auch mit. Weiß selber nicht warum ich nicht auf der Liste stehe. Ich habe das Geld für mich und meinen Bruder gleich an dem Tag noch Via Paypal überwiesen. Habe ja alles Dokumentiert und werde denen schon helfen. 

Ich war heute oben noch an der Strecke nen neuen Reifen testen. Als ich dann das Roadgap Abflug bereit machen wollte ist mir aufgefallen das das Absperrband auf einer Seite was dann über den Weggespannt wird abgerissen war und die Schikane neben dem Roadgap raus gerissen und auf das roadgap geworfen wurde. Dann haben die jenigen wohl versucht die Sperre vom roadgap raus zu reißen und dabei ein Brett leicht angehoben.

Was soll das???

Wenn ihr springen wollt fragt hier und macht nicht einfach etwas was ihr nicht erbaut habt kaputt. Wenn der jenige dann meint noch was umstecken zu müssen soll er sich ne andere Strecke suchen oder ma selber eine Strecke bauen (ist garnicht so einfach und kostet viel Zeit)

Wen ich bei so ner Aktion erwische das etwas Mutwillig wie da zerstört wird , wird dann auch mit den Konsequenzen leben müssen. 

Wir freuen uns aber immer über Besuch der
a) angemeldet ist 
b) freundlich und keinen Müll rumschmeißt
c) alles an Protektoren an hat was bei Rennen auch gefordert wird ( wenn nicht darf der jenige den Heimweg antreten.)

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toubsen23 (28. April 2008)

so ein scheiß es gibt wo´l noch idioten die anderen den spass verderben wollen ne ne


----------



## agrohardtail (28. April 2008)

damn das ist bitter. kenne das von unserer strecke in rengsdorf die immer wieder von den waldarbeitern nieder gemetzelt wird.

@ whiplashh ey entweder bin ich bescheuert oder wir beide waren am we mim wladi in wibe^^


----------



## Whiplash 87 (4. Mai 2008)

So gibt ma wieder nen paar News

Wir waren am vergangenen langen Wochenende in Bischofsmais ma ne Runde bei einem unserer Team Sponsoren fahren. Ich persönlich habe die Strecke dort zum ersten mal live gesehen. Die Strecken sind echt der Hammer, ein paar Sachen haben mich auch sehr inspiriert. 

Ich werde in den nächsten Wochen nach und nach als mehr Steine auf die Strecke karren. In Bischofsmais gab es nicht wirklich eine Landung bzw. eine Stelle ohne Steine. Als weiteres ist geplant da ja jetzt die Erde schön trocken ist die Landung des unteren Sprungs endlich richtig zu bauen. Es wir dann eine Table Landung geben. Die Table soll dann einen meter vor der jetzigen Landung beginnen aber auch länger werden. Die richtige Schräge soll dann erst nach 2,5m Table einsetzen. Denke dann ist es für jeder man schaffbar und ins Flat springen sollte dann nicht mehr gehen. 

Oben die beiden Bäume die Schräg lagen nach dem ersten Double sind auch soweit abgerutscht das der erst double nicht mehr Fahrbar ist. Ich werde wohl jetzt abends mal die Axt schwingen und das Problem beheben.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## =Eggmeg= (5. Mai 2008)

Also ich komme da trotzdem immer so schnell runter das ich trotzdem bis ins Flat fliege


----------



## onkel_c (5. Mai 2008)

erst lesen, dann verstehen. björn sagte doch, dass er die landung NEU machen möchte. das war gestern um 21...uhr. ... ergo gibt es die landung noch gar nicht. du weisst aber schon jetzt, dass du trotzdem bis ins flat springst?


----------



## Lockedup90 (5. Mai 2008)

Ist halt nen Hellseher 

Also die Fahrt nach Bischofsmais war echt der ober hammer. Strecken sind einfach genial!!
Hoffentlich bald wieder!!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (5. Mai 2008)

Nächste fahrt nach Bischofsmais könnte im Juli statt finden. 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## =Eggmeg= (6. Mai 2008)

Jap, richtig hast du gut verstanden...! Ja das weiß ich jetzt schon... 

mfg


----------



## Whiplash 87 (6. Mai 2008)

Komme gerade aus dem Wald. Ich habe die gute Fiskas Axt mitgenommen und mal oben aufgeräumt. Ich bin zwars fix und fertig aber beide Tannen sind weg. Habe sie zerlegt und dann wie die aus der Steinzeit mit Hebel Techniken weg gedrückt. Es ist wieder alles befahrbar, ich werde denke ich auch morgen Abend ab 18 uhr an der Strecke sein und fahren. Der erste Double ist leider immer noch etwas lädiert aber gut fahrbar. Ich habe vor den Absprung ungefähr einen halben meter weiter nach hinten zu versetzen ihn 1-2 Balken (je nach Stamm) höher zu machen und die Landung als Table zu machen. 

Bin jetzt erst ma duschen

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Ivery (11. Mai 2008)

Wird Zeit Björn das du mal in die MRM kommst als Baumeister des Monats.....damit dein Einsatz und die viele Arbeit mal belohnt wird!

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (11. Mai 2008)

Ja schauen wir mal, wäre ne Feine Sache. Fahre jetzt hoch in den wald den ersten double fertig schaufeln. Denke dann wird der morgen eingeweiht. Bilder stelle ich heute abend noch rein wenn ich es schaffe.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Senatorin (11. Mai 2008)

Wo issn die Strecke in Gudensberg?
Würd mich ja mal brennend interessieren, auch wenn ich für DH total unbrauchbar bin  

Aber für Bilder machen wäre es bestimmt mal top


----------



## Whiplash 87 (11. Mai 2008)

weiter vorne im thread war eine Luftbild von Goggle earth must da ma schauen. 

Den Double habe ich eben mit meinem Bruder fertig gestellt.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Ivery (12. Mai 2008)

Wo bleiben die Bilder?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (12. Mai 2008)

Moin Moin,

ich war ma wieder fleißig trotz des extrem warmen Wetters. 
Wir wollten ja den ersten double umbauen. Den Absprung haben dominik Lennart und ich gemacht. 

Ich habe mir dann heute die Landung vorgenommen und die anschließend vorher nicht wirklich vorhandene Steilkurve. 

Landung alt




Landung neu




Kurve alt




Kurve neu







Auf dem letzten Fotos sieht man noch den Nico (Holzsprung) den werde ich dann wenn ich wieder Zeit habe zum bauen abreißen und dann ein großes Steinfeld anlegen.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Senatorin (12. Mai 2008)

Also die Strecke haben wir heute beim biken gefunden, sag doch mal bescheid wenn Ihr biked, dann würde ich mal zum Bilder machen kommen mit der DSLR wenn Ihr wollt.

Gruss Christina


----------



## Whiplash 87 (12. Mai 2008)

Ja das wäre echt ne sehr feine Sache mit den Bildern. Ich möchte morgen ab 18:30 fahren. Weil ich lange arbeiten muss und vorher die Temperaturen zu hoch sind. 

Also hoffentlich bis dann. Kannst mich auch auf dem Handy erreichen 01752508993.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## toubsen23 (13. Mai 2008)

na gut dan werde ich wohl heute auch mal kommen müssen


----------



## Whiplash 87 (13. Mai 2008)

weiß noch nicht ab wann ich oben bein weil ich um 18:15 zum Friseur muss

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (13. Mai 2008)

hi björn,
hör auf die strecke zu asphaltieren. mit diesen ganzen künstlichen kurvenhilfen (anlieger) verlernt man nämlich das kurven fahren  .


----------



## Whiplash 87 (13. Mai 2008)

An der stelle musste das aber sein weil die Gefahr sonst zu groß ist das man abfliegt und in den Tannen landet. Die offenen Kurven unten bleiben aber auf jeden Fall.

Ich habe heute nach dem ersten Holz-Sprung der auf dem Foto zu sehen ist angefangen das Steinfeld an zu legen. Der Sprung kommt dann denke ich mal noch weg. Weil ich gestern mim Vorderrad beim testen des neuen ersten doubles,bis vor die steine nach dem Holzsprung geflogen bin. Hier habt ihr noch ein kleines Viedeo vom ersten Versuch leider etwas groß (mb zahl) und mitten drinne gezoomt worden. 

http://rapidshare.com/files/114702876/100_0091.MOV.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/114703315/100_0090.MOV.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/114704237/100_0095.MOV.html

Möchte gerne alles an der Stelle ab dem Sprung (der weg soll) bis 2 m vor den Absprung des nachfolgenden doubles mit Steinen versehen. Habe heute die ersten 2 m geschafft, muss jetzt aber immer weiter mim Schubkarren fahren um geeignete Steine zu finden.

Es ist jetzt so das man auf jeden Fall über Steine muss und das auch gut rumpeln sollte. Die Line links vorbei, die Onkel C beim Rennen genommen hat hat auch nen paar Steine spendiert bekommen. Die Linie ist aber nach dem Umbau des doubles eh nicht mehr interessant. Vorher war es ne gut alternative.

Wenn das alles geschafft ist steht auch ein weiters Projekt an. Ich möchte gerne neben das vorhanden Roadgap ein niedrigeres, kürzeres bauen. Dann kann man sich gut steigern.

Das große Roadgap ist bei Regen leider nicht spring bar weil man nicht mehr zum stehen kommt dann kann man zb. auf das kleine ausweichen. Der Chickenway wird dann rechts am Baum vorbei gelegt und kostet dann noch mehr Zeit wenn man keines der beiden Roadgaps springt.

Ich denke das ich morgen fahren werde und das gleich mal teste mit den Steinen. Ich mache euch dann auch ein paar Bilder wenn ich hoch gehe von den Steinen. Die wird man aber denke ich ma nicht gut sehen weil ja noch frische Erde drum herum und teil weiße drauf liegt.

Wenn das dann mit dem Kelleraushub klappt wird auch der letzte große Sprung im Ziel fertig. Die Landung soll um einiges Breiter werden, eine Table  Landung wie beim ersten double, und nochmal um einiges länger. Es soll sich dann ein Landebereich von 5-11m geben.

Der Vertrag ist auch unterschrieben. Demnächst werden dann Schilder aufgestellt und dann zu gegebener Zeit wenn alles fertig ist eine Eröffnungsfeier geben. So wie ich die Anmeldungen für den Verein habe gebe ich bescheid. Die Vorteile liegen denke ich auf der Hand in dem Verein zu sein. 

1. Man ist Versichert beim fahren 
2. Man benutzt die Strecke kostenlos
3. kostet es nur 1 Euro im Monat

Da ich aber auch für die anstehenden Rennen trainieren muss kann ich nur 2 Tage die Woche intensiv bauen.

Ich halte euch über die Vortschritten an der Strecke an dieser Stelle auf dem laufenden. Ihr könnt aber gerne auch zum fahren oder bauen vorbei kommen.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## tradingboj (14. Mai 2008)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> 2. Man benutzt die Strecke kostenlos
> 3. kostet es nur 1 Euro im Monat


----------



## Lockedup90 (14. Mai 2008)

Das sind die Mitgliedskosten fÃ¼r den Verien die 1â¬!!


----------



## TZR (16. Mai 2008)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Möchte gerne alles an der Stelle ab dem Sprung (der weg soll) bis 2 m vor den Absprung des nachfolgenden doubles mit Steinen versehen.



Wie wärs denn mit einem Steinsprung ins Steinfeld hinein? 
Oben beim 1. Double weiß ich nicht, ob der Table noch ausreicht, wenn es mal naß ist. War ja so schon eher knapp.


----------



## Ivery (16. Mai 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit einem Steinsprung ins Steinfeld hinein?
> Oben beim 1. Double weiß ich nicht, ob der Table noch ausreicht, wenn es mal naß ist. War ja so schon eher knapp.



Sehr gute Idee!   Am besten doch gleich ein Steinfeld von oben bis unten und auf das Roadgap auch Steine bitte drauf legen das ist echt alles zu soft.....also langsam gehts echt los hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (16. Mai 2008)

Ma schauen, Hauptsache es ballert richtig. 

Das Amok Racing Team ist in Winterberg auch komplett am Start. Joshuas Bestätigungsmail kam heute. Er steht auch auf der Liste, somit sind wir dann vollzählig. Evtl. resien wir auch schon Mittwoch Abend an. dann wird ordentlich gebechert.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## TZR (16. Mai 2008)

So wie es jetzt ist, ist das Steinfeld ziemlich entspannt. Macht aber richtig Spaß!


----------



## toubsen23 (16. Mai 2008)

war heut mal oben war gut das steinfeld aber noch nen bischen langweilich mehr steine !!!!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (18. Mai 2008)

So heute ist das Werk nun vollendet. Der Sprung ist abgerissen ( hat 2 minuten gedauert  ). Dann habe ich 5 Schupkarren voll Steine angekarrt und mit den anderen verarbeitet. Das Ergebnis kann man auf den Bildern sehen. Ballert jetzt richtig ordentlich. Hat mein Bruder getestet, morgen bzw. ist ja schon heute werde ich es ma testen. Wenn das nicht genug ballert hole ich noch nen paar Schubkarren. Wald ist ja voll mit Steinen, man muss nur wissen wo  . Hoffe wir sehen uns morgen ma auf der Strecke   .









Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Ivery (18. Mai 2008)

Bei mir ballerts auch grade, aber richtig....... fals ich morgen also heute nochmal nüchtern bin und ich mich einiger Maßen fühle schau ich vielleicht mal vorbei.....aber bei dem Zustand den ich grade habe wird das eher späer Abend sein! Wenn überhaupt h3h3! 

Beste Grüße nach Gudensberg .....SirSpritAlot!


----------



## Ivery (21. Mai 2008)

Und die Gundensburger schon auf dem Weg Richtung Winterberg? Leider werden Locke und ich uns nicht im Fahrerlager einquatieren. Hoffe auf 4 schöne Tage.......und Björn lass die Finger von 5 Minuten Terine mit Pfirsicheistee das bekommt dir nicht!


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (22. Mai 2008)

Ivery schrieb:


> ...und Björn lass die Finger von 5 Minuten Terine mit Pfirsicheistee das bekommt dir nicht!



   danke für den frühmorgendlichen lachflash  
hab das bild noch direkt vor augen!

bis morgen

btw: ihr pennt auch inner pension?


----------



## u65 (22. Mai 2008)

hi,weißt du wann und wo ein paar DH Nachwuchsrennen sind???????


----------



## toubsen23 (22. Mai 2008)

wen jemand heute lust hat bin um 14 uhr ikn gudensberg am biken


----------



## toubsen23 (24. Mai 2008)

la le lu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (26. Mai 2008)

Hi gibt wieder news,

der Vertrag ist unterschrieben habe den Vertrag heute persönlich im Rathaus abgegeben. Die Anträge um in den Verein zu kommen werde ich Ende der Woche bekommen. Mitgliedsbeitrag ist 1 Euro im Monat. 

Jetzt die Frage an euch.
An welchem Tag könnt ihr den am besten. Wir wollen einen festen Tag in der Woche machen wo wir oben trainieren gehen. Der rest dann nach Vereinbarung.

Für nicht Vereinsmitglieder wird es dann eine Tageskarte geben die 2,5 Euro kosten wird.

Ich werde die Tage dann die Strecke fertig absperren und dann wird weiter gebaut.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## onkel_c (28. Mai 2008)

hi björn,

für mich wären dienstag und donnerstag interessant, wobei ich dienstag favorisieren würde!

alle anderen tage fallen vorerst aus. ab juli wäre auch mittwoch denkbar.

gruß
carsten


----------



## Lockedup90 (29. Mai 2008)

Also mir würde es ganz gut Samstags passen!!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (29. Mai 2008)

Meine nur die Wochen Tage, Wochenende ist dann was anderes. 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Lockedup90 (29. Mai 2008)

Aso ok wusste net das Samstag kein Wochentag ist  ähm joar Dienstag Mittwoch und Donnerstag könnte ich mir vorstellen. Aber eher selten unter der Woche bei mir!!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (1. Juni 2008)

Das mit dem untern Landehügel dauert mir schon viel zu lange. Ich werde ma sehen ob uns die Stadt nicht nen Bagger mal bereit stellt für die Landung. 

Im oberen Teil ist das Steinfeld, Der erste double und überhaupt alles fertig  . Wir sind jetzt gerade dabei noch 2 Varianten zu bauen die dann stat der scharfen 90 grad Kurve im oberen Teil genutzt werden können. 

Die erste Variante wird voraussichtlich mit ein paar Wurzeln und technisch Anspruchsvoll sein. (Wird zurzeit von meinem Bruder ausgebaut und alle Vorschläge dies Bezüglich also an ihn) 

Die zweite Variante baue ich momentan. Sie wird extrem schnell werden. Ich werde möglichst viele Steine einbauen und einen Anlieger wo man sich dann richtig reinpressen kann. Josh möchte dann gerne noch eine Kante rein haben wo man dann richtig runterdrücken muss. Wenn noch jemand wünsche oder Vorschläge hat kann er gerne zum bauen kommen. 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (2. Juni 2008)

wollte gestern ja eigentlich mal zum fahren zu euch kommen... hab dann im auto gemerkt das ich mein jacket vergessen hab... naja, ohne darf ich ja bei euch nich fahren, also bin ich zum herkules... 
wie siehts denn mal mit bildern von den umbaumaßnahmen aus?

gruss, marduk


----------



## kleinjaya (2. Juni 2008)

hi leute wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist das der lennart beim stinfeld...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=338079&page=2


----------



## Whiplash 87 (2. Juni 2008)

Ja das ist er. 

Bilder von der Strecke wird es dann nächste Woche oder so geben. Sind momentan nur am bauen. Haben heute mit 4 Man die 2 Varianten so weit fertig bekommen das nur noch Steine eingearbeitet werden müssen ein Anlieger und die Dropkante. Dann ist das auch geschafft. Wenn wir weiterhin so schnell sind könnten wir das bis Ende der Woche auch geschafft haben. Das Wetter muss halt auch mit spielen. Ich habe auf meiner Line auch extra ne Amok Variante gelassen für die die es wissen wollen. Wobei man sich da dann auch ne fette Rippenprellung holt wenn es schief geht.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
wir haben ja geplant einen offiziellen Trainingstag einzurichten. Der Trainingstag wird vorerst Mittwochs sein. Wir wollen am Mittwoch ab 18:30 oben am Wald sein. 

Wenn ihr kommen wollt bitte kurze Nachricht an mich. 

Wenn es auch Eimern schüttet verschieben wir das auch gerne aber Mittwoch soll erst ma festgehalten werden. So kommt auch mehr Sicherheit rein wenn man einmal die Woche fährt. 

Also dann bis Mittwoch.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## onkel_c (16. Juni 2008)

hallo björn,

für mich wird das dann erst ab 25.06. möglich, you know ...


----------



## toubsen23 (17. Juni 2008)

bei mir ist es zur zeit mittwochs nicht möglich da ich fahrrschule habe ab 18 uhr bis 20 uhr


----------



## Whiplash 87 (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo wir verlegen das Training was sonst immer Mittwochs statt findet auf morgen Abend halb 7- 7. Grund ist das es Mittwoch wohl regnen soll und das morgen Abend Deutschland spielt.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (2. Juli 2008)

Da es heut echt zu warm ist fällt das Training heute aus.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo, da die letzten Tage ja kein gutes Wetter war habe ich mich mal an der Strecke zu schaffen gemacht. Gestern war ich erst einmal Holz besorgen und heute dann mit dem Lukas bauen. 

Da habe ich mir mal was verrücktes überlegt, aber wir sind ja keine slopestyler. Das bin ich der Baumeister, ich bin 1,93 da könnt ihr euch ja denke wie lang der Stamm ist.




Wenn es am Anfang nicht im Lot ist wird alles nix, deshalb die Wasserwaage 




Kurz vor dem Ende des Gerüstes




Alles Bomben sicher gemacht da bewegt sich nicht mehr




rechts neben dem dicken Baum ist der neue Chickenway




Das Roadgap ist ungefähr 50cm länger und 20cm tiefer, der Winkel ist unverändert.

Wenn es wieder News gibt schreibe ich euch an dieser Stelle. Wenn jemand Bretter hat oder uns eine kleine Spende zu kommen lassen, kann dieses sehr gerne tun.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (11. Juli 2008)

Hmm, ich weiß nur nicht, ob das einfacher ist und langsamer geht als das große. Wenn das das Kinderroadgap ist, warte ich vielleicht noch auf das Rentnerroadgap.


----------



## Whiplash 87 (11. Juli 2008)

Da brauchste dir keine Sorgen machend das sollte Kinderleicht sein. wir wollen auch mal versuchen ob wir noch in den Boden bei der Landung kommen das die Landung noch länger wird. Bei dem jetzigen Roadgap fliegt man ja schon zu weit wenn man es laufen lässt. Ich habe eher bedenken das man zu weit kommt. Zu kurz geht glaube ich nicht mehr bei dem kleinen. 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## TZR (14. Juli 2008)

Und? Fertig?


----------



## Ivery (14. Juli 2008)

War heute da! Ist nix fertig und auch nicht weiter gebaut! Biker waren auch nicht da


----------



## Whiplash 87 (14. Juli 2008)

Leider habe ich den Tobi nicht erreicht. Der hat das ganze Holz am Start. Am Mittwoch sind wir oben, dann kann mein Bruder sein neues Bike einfahren. Ich werde es ruhig angehen lassen weil ich am Wochenende beim Rookies Cup antrete.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (15. Juli 2008)

Ich war heute alleine oben im Wald und habe 2 1/2 Stunden die Landung von dem Roadgap gemacht. Sie ist jetzt über einen halben Meter breiter wegen dem 2ten Roadgap. Dann habe ich sie länger und steiler gemacht. Morgen im Training werden wir das dann mal testen wie sie ist. So wie das Holz endlich eintrifft gibts Bilder.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Ivery (24. Juli 2008)

Es war doch mal die Rede von einem weiteren Rennen in Gudensberg mit Grillen und allem Drum und Dran. Was ist daraus geworden? Wann soll es statt finden? Genauso sollte es ja nochmal nach B-mais gehen ist da schon was in Aussicht?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (24. Juli 2008)

Das Rennen ist nicht vergessen. Muss aber hinten anstehen. Da ich damit am meisten zu tun habe aber vom 31.7- 3.8 in Rittershausen, am 14.8- 17.8 in Tabarz und vom 29.8- 31.8.2008 Rennen fahre. Der Trip nach B-mais ist geplant und wir wohl auch wenn nichts dazwischen kommt statt finden. Nächstes Jahr wird der IXS Cup auch halt in B-mais machen. 

An den vergangenen tagen sind wir auch alles sehr viel gefahren. Da aber Pause sein muss gings heute mit bauen weiter. Ich habe den Toubsen erreicht und wir haben das mit dem Roadgap in Angriff genommen. 

Folgendes haben wir heute geschafft:

- das kleinere Roadgap hat heute die Bretter drauf bekommen ( fehlt nur noch der Hasen draht der aber morgen drauf kommt)

- der neue Chickenway vom Roadgap hat heute auch die Bretter drauf bekommen ( fehlt nur noch der Hasen draht der aber morgen drauf kommt)

- der erst kleine Holzsprung nach der der rechts Kurve nach dem Roadgap ist wieder in Ordnung gebracht. Wir haben das zerbrochene Brett getauscht und das wackeln abgestellt.

- vor dem kleinen Holzsprung haben wir die rechts Kurve mit Schotter versehen. Da es dort immer matschig war und nie richtig trocken wurde. Aber mittlerweile ist es Top. Die Landung von dem Sprung haben wir dann auch gleich mit Schotter bearbeitet.

- weiter unten haben wir auch noch an 2 Stellen Schotter an Ecken eingearbeitet wo es schnell matschig wird und bleibt.

Morgen sind wir wieder alle auf der Strecke zum fahren. Wir werden gegen 16 Uhr vor Ort sein.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Ivery (25. Juli 2008)

das hört sich doch gut an. Freut mich das da noch was in Planung ist!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (25. Juli 2008)

Wie wäre es denn wenn du deinen faulen Arsch mal auf dein Pferdchen schwingst und vorbei kommst?

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivery (25. Juli 2008)

mein fauler arsch war die letzten paar tage nur in willigen und winterberg mein freund......

Außerdem muss ich ja jedes mal bezahlen wenn ich bei euch fahre......und meine safty jacket war in der wäsche von gestern und ohne darf man ja auch nicht fahren......Also muss ich immer heimlich bei euch fahren mit dem Risiko Streckenverbot zu bekommen. Roadgap geht wie immer gut!


----------



## Ivery (28. Juli 2008)

Gibts denn mal Bilder oder ein neues Video von der Strecke und dem Gap?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (28. Juli 2008)

Ne, wird komm vorbei und schaus dir an lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Haben ja nicht nur da was gemacht.

mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (7. August 2008)

Wir waren gestern mit 4 Leuten oben trainieren und hat Mega spaß gemacht. Am Wochenende werden wir nach Winterberg fahren für ne kleine Trainingsrunde.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (13. August 2008)

Ausflug unseres Teams und Freunden nach Winterberg.

























Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (16. August 2008)

der björn im race-style  
aber für foto's besser mal ne brille aufsetzen


----------



## MR-X (17. August 2008)

Das dritte von oben find ich recht homoerotisch


----------



## Lockedup90 (17. August 2008)

Alle anderen Bilder, unteranderem auch welche von mir, findet ihr auf www.un-heimlich.de

Da findet ihr dann die Tage auch Bilder von Winterberg von heute!!


----------



## MR-X (17. August 2008)

schöner style der schmidt brüder muss ich sagen ... Tabletop kommt langsam !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (18. August 2008)

Warte mal die neuen Bilder ab 

Aber leider ist jetzt erstmal die nächsten zwei Wochen ausruhen angesagt. Habe mir gestern leider im Steinfeld ne Bänderzerrung am Fuß gehohlt


----------



## Lockedup90 (19. August 2008)

So hier mal die neuen Bilder von Sonntag:

*





**




**



*


----------



## Whiplash 87 (19. August 2008)

Amok Racing rules. Schön lenni 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Ivery (19. August 2008)

Sehr schön der Herr Schmidt........wir beide sollten das Ironhorse Styleteam gründen! War aber auch ein geiler Tag!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (21. August 2008)

Ich habe mit jetzt mal einen Tarro ans Rad gebaut um mal zu sehen wie schnell man wo ist. Im oberen nach dem ersten double haben wir es auf 38 km/h gebracht. Im unteren Teil haben wir es auf 40 km/h geschafft. Am Roadgap habe ich 445 km/h geschafft der rest wollte nicht.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## onkel_c (21. August 2008)

na damit liegst du vor dem ice und der magnetschwebebahn .

gruß
carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivery (21. August 2008)

445km/h ich würd sagen du gast aber verdammt an, am roadgap, dass muss ne morts beschleunigung sein


----------



## Whiplash 87 (21. August 2008)

Mist habe den Schreibfehler nicht gesehen .

Meine Natürlich 44,5 km/h

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## happyshark (23. August 2008)

Hey Jungs vom Gudensberger Douwnhill...

Ich habe die Tage mal wieder meine alte Heimat, Gudensberg und Haldorf besucht und es mir nicht nehmen lassen Euer Strecke zu besichtigen und abzulaufen.
Gefällt mir wirklich gut, nur schade das ich seit zwei Jahren in Alzenau wohne, hätte gern noch etwas gebuddelt und gebiket mit Euch.

Wann ist denn die offizielle Freigabe mit Shoppie und Co?

So denn, viel Spass noch und gutes Gelingen.
Ich schau dann mal wieder vorbei.



Grüße
Markus


----------



## Whiplash 87 (2. September 2008)

Diese Woche kann das Training langsam wieder beginnen. Wir haben jetzt 3 Rennen hinter uns... Rittershausen, Tabarz und Steinach. Die Rennen sind auch recht gut für mich gelaufen . 

Ich habe mir wie auch die anderen von uns wieder neue Ideen geholt. Was wir zb. etwas kopieren wollen ist der Sprung in die Steilkurve von Tabarz. Wie wollen unten den Wellensprung um 2 m nach vorne versetzen. So kann man dann wenn man schnell genug ist direkt in den Anlieger in Schräglage Springen und ungebremst durch heizen. Der nachfolgende Sprung vor der rechts Kurve wird weggemacht. Die rechts Kurve machen wir dann weiter auf so das man links an dem Baum kommt. Dann wollen wir vor den letzten Sprung einen kleinen Corner Jump bauen weil wir ja jetzt rechts vom Baum wären. 

Des weiteren habe ich auch nochmal bei unserem Bauhof angerufen und freundlichst gebeten sich mal bissl schneller um die Landung des Zielsprungs zu kümmern. Siehe da jetzt ist ein Ortstermin im Gespräch wo wir uns die Örtlichkeiten ansehen um zu besprechen was wie gemacht werden soll.

Des weitern haben ich begonnen die Strecke mit Sturzzonen zu versehen. und einen richtigen Weg zum Hochschieben einzurichten so das niemand mehr auf der Strecke hoch schieben muss. Da wir ja meistens nur zu 3 oder5 fahren ist das aber eigentlich kein Problem. 

Ich habe es noch nicht geschafft Bilder von dem schon seit 1 Monat fertigen kleinen Roadgap zu machen. Mache ich aber jetzt mal die Tage. 

Ich bin auch morgen ab 15 Uhr vor Ort um mit dem Moritz zu trainieren. Wenn jemand Interesse hat mit zu machen kann er gerne kommen.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von dem Rennen aus Rittershausen

Dominik im oberen Teil in Rittershausen ( letztes Jahr bin in links unten in den Zaun geflogen)




Das bin ich am Lennart Drop (insider)




Der Moritz unser bester Nachwuchs Fahrer der an diesem Wochenende sich mit seinem Eisenpferd nicht so gut Verstanden hat und leider mehrmals abgeworfen wurde.




Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Testmaen (3. September 2008)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Der Moritz unser bester Nachwuchs Fahrer der an diesem Wochenende sich mit seinem Eisenpferd nicht so gut Verstanden hat und leider mehrmals abgeworfen wurde.



Naja, zum Trost hat er wenigstens das beste Foto von euch.


----------



## Whiplash 87 (3. September 2008)

Der Moritz und ich waren heute mal wieder oben trainieren. Die Strecke ist momentan absolut super fahrbar und trocken. Der Regen momentan kommt der Strecke nur zu gute. Meine Hüfte macht auch keine Probleme mehr und ist fast so wie immer. denke das wir nächsten Mittwoch wenn das Wetter passt wieder am Start sind. Am Wochenende voraussichtlich auch.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (4. September 2008)

Ich war heute oben und habe die Welle komplett abgerissen (weggeschaufelt) und den Absprung gebaut. Man fliegt dann mit über 30 km/h direkt in den Anlieger rein. Wer nicht so direkt rein springen mag springt weiter links ab und fährt später rein. Den Sprung vor der rechts Kurve nach dem langen links Anlieger habe ich komplett raus genommen (war mir und den anderen zu abgehackt). Morgen früh gehe ich mit dem Moritz in den Wald und wir machen den Sprung in den Anlieger fertig und versuchen den großen Wurzel stumpf der jetzt vor dem neuen Absprung ist raus zu reißen. 

Wenn die Stadt in die Füße kommt wird auch die Landung des letzten großen Sprunges bald fertig. Geht ja mim Bagger an einem Tag. 

Ich kann auch schon einmal so viel verraten das die offizielle Eröffnung in den Herbstferien statt finden soll. Damit die Leute auch was zu sehen bekommen wollen wir direkt bei der Eröffnung auch das Rennen veranstalten. Die Startgebühren muss ich dann noch mit dem Fahrradladen absprechen. Ob der schnellste mehr wie nur die Anerkennung bekommt werden wir dann sehen. Wenn das alles bis dato klappt werde ich auch bei der Mountainbikerider anfragen ob die Lust haben zu kommen und nen Artikel zu schreiben.

Wünsche euch noch nen schönen Abend, wenn ich dran denke nehme ich morgen auch mal die Kamera mit.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Whiplash 87 (6. September 2008)

Nach dem heute alle arbeiten abgeschlossen wurden von uns kann es morgen ausgiebig getestet werden. Wir sind morgen ab ca. 12:30 vor Ort und lassen es laufen.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (7. September 2008)

Wir haben heute mal die neuen Sachen getestet. Also ich finde es absolut spitze. Ist technisch wieder schwerer geworden. Dafür noch schneller, denke da kommen noch nen paar Steine dazu.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (8. September 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5103749#post5103749


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (30. Oktober 2008)

Also nicht das jetzt hier alle mit Winterschlaf oder sowas anfangen. Bei uns geht es weiter bis Schnee liegt und das dauert in Gudensberg sehr lange. 

Wir haben heute unten den Holzsprung nach dem Roadgap abgerissen und den Baum weggeschnitten der da über der Strecke lag. Also wenn man das Roadgap springt und rechts abbiegt ist da kein Sprung mehr, der ging mir einfach auf die Eier. Er war auch nicht mehr so das ich sage das er sicher ist (Morsch). Da ich Haupt verantwortlicher für die Strecke bin ist er weg.

Die Anlieger werden noch höhher gemacht und man soll wenn es klappt später voll durch ballern können. So wie ich mein neues Rad habe wird auch wieder fleißig trainiert. 

Bei Regen kann man auch extrem gut bauen weil die Erde sich optimal formen lässt. 

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Amok Josh (30. Oktober 2008)

OMG was machst du den jetz kann da ja jeder durch brettern  das war zumindestens mal nen bischen anspruchsvoll omg wie konntest du dehn den nur weg machen das war so geil oder konntest du es nicht fahren??? ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh HORST!!!
und jetz legst du sicher steine rein
richtig schwul das du den weg gemacht hast!


"ähhhh roadgab geht mir auf die eier reiße ich auch mal ab so das man auf die straße hüppt" 

das wäre ja genau so behindert wenn ich das einfach mache .


----------



## Lockedup90 (31. Oktober 2008)

Der Sprung war echt mal sehr beschissen.

Aber hast recht er hat vor da Steine rein zu machen. Dann kotz ich aber auch!!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (31. Oktober 2008)

Morgen früh mache ich mit meinem Bruder die restlichen Blätter weg. Nachmittags so gegen 14 Uhr wollen wir dann fahren gehen. Also wer Lust hast kann gerne kommen.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Amok Josh (3. November 2008)

hey es gibt neuigkeiten von der strecke der start wird umgebaut björn du könntest ja mal beschreiben wie du machst das immer so toll  ^^ ich denke ideen und hilfe sind sehr wilkommen gurß josh


----------



## Whiplash 87 (3. November 2008)

Ja erkläre das gerne

Also wir wollen versuchen den Start um ca. 25 Meter zu erweitern. Wer unsere Strecke kennt weiß das dann ein richtiges Highlight wird. Wir wollen eine riesen Holz Konstruktion bauen. Man Startet dann auf einer Holz Plattform und fällt am Ende in eine Schräge. Dadurch beschleunigt man weiter und wir von einem leicht gebogenen Dirtkiker artigem Absprung abgeschossen. man fliegt dann links um die Ecke, also Hip Sprung und landet da wo bisher der Start war. 



Man kommt jetzt von da wo der Pfeil lang geht. Das Foto ist aus sicht des alten Starts. Allerdings wird es lange dauern dieses Projekt fertig zu stellen weil wir sehr viel Holz brauchen. Es soll auch nichts gefuschtes oder so sein, also in gewohnter Qualität. Also bauen wir an dem Profekt immer in bisschen weiter. Der Rest der Strecke muss ja auch gepflegt werden. Jetzt im Herbst machen wir einmal die Woche Blätter komplett weg, das dauert auch immer gut. 

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## daniel_k (7. November 2008)

hallo björn 
haste dein rad schon bekommen?
woll ma samstag oder sontag fahren?


----------



## contrast86 (7. November 2008)

würd ich auch gern wissen, würd auch wieder hochkommen mit helfen, vielleicht auch fahren, muss mal den mo fragen ob ich das umf nochmal fahren kann. Hab auf jeden bock drauf, letzten sonntag hats mich voll geflasht, komm nicht mehr runter von dem DH-TRIP.
David


----------



## Whiplash 87 (7. November 2008)

Ja cool freut mich das du auch hier bist David. Heute ist auch wieder Bob der Baumeister am Start (Ich, Moritz, Josh). Wollen unten den Hip double vorm Zielsprung fertig bauen und dann vllt. am Start weiter machen. 

Mein Bike ist noch nicht da, aber kommt noch .

Können aber am Wochenende gerne fahren, mit dem Rad meines Bruders komme ich auch gut klar.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (7. November 2008)

Ist die Strecke immer noch so schmirig, wie letztes WE??


----------



## Whiplash 87 (7. November 2008)

So, erst ma fertig für heute. Der Absprung ist fast komplett fertig. 

Morgen um 15 Uhr treffen wir uns um ihn fertig zu bauen. Wer Lust hat kann gerne vorbei schauen und helfen. 

Die Strecke ist kein bisschen mehr schmierig. Alles Pulver trocken.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## contrast86 (10. November 2008)

what's poppin ihr ho's? (hehe) hart geackert was? björn bist so fertig das de kein bock hast zu schreiben? geil ist's geworden. soll i mo ua a puar bildrr hoccchhladn Björni burni?


----------



## Ivery (10. November 2008)

ja mach doch mal!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (10. November 2008)

Nein gibt keine Bilder hier. Die die mitgearbeitet haben wissen was da abgeht und fertig. Wer es sehen will kann gerne mal zum arbeiten Vorbei schauen. David ich komme ma die Woche vorbei und hole mir die Bilder ab. Hast dich lange nicht blicken lassen Flo, bring alte Klamotten mit und auf gehts, am besten Sonntag.

Es ist auf jeden Fall ein großes Projekt wo sehr viel Zeit drinne steckt und was nen echtes Highlight wird. Dauert aber noch bis es fertig wird. Wir legen auch gerade den Shuttel weg an und wenn das alles fertig ist gibts auch ma Bilder vorher nicht.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## contrast86 (10. November 2008)

alles klar hab ich verstanden. ich sag den ho's bescheid (hehe). Björn musst nich bei mir vorbei fahren, mo hat sie doch geschossen,kannst sie da holen, musst nurn stick mitbringen. grüß die ho's von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (12. November 2008)

Okay, 2 Bilder von dem unteren Sprung den wir gebaut haben und dem oberen lade ich mal hoch. 

Der Corner Double vorm Ziel Sprung. Der normal Weg zum Zielsprung bleibt erhalten.








Jetzt 2 Bilder vom neuen Start bzw. der Erweiterung









Morgen fahre ich hoch den Shuttelweg weiter bauen und die Landung mit Brettern Bestücken. Die Bretter wurden von den Startgeldern unseres Rennens bezahlt. Also wie ihr seht wird die Kohle sinnvoll eingesetzt und kommt der Strecke zu gute.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Whiplash 87 (16. November 2008)

So Jungs mal nen kleines update von unserem Bauwerk. Noch nicht komplett fertig aber für Testfahrt hat es gelangt. Es funktioniert astrein.

Mal von der Seite leider sehr dunkel




Die Startplattform fehlt aber noch das Geländer und die Rampe zum hochschieben




Blick von der Start Plattform





Absprung kante





Die Landung vom Drop





Wie ihr seht geht es bei uns ständig voran. Wren heute auch wieder fahren und ging richtig gut ab bis die Xtr Kurbel gebrochen ist .

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## specializedvw (16. November 2008)

hamma


----------



## TZR (16. November 2008)

Sieht extrem gut aus!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (16. November 2008)

Ich möchte mich auch noch mal bei allen helfern Bedanken ohne die das nicht so gut geworden wäre. Ich kann vllt. koordinieren und die Holzsachen alle gut machen aber alleine in 3 m Höhe nen stamm in die Erde hauen geht nicht ohne Hilfe. Also wie gesagt War und ist nen Top Bauprojekt was jetzt noch voll Endet wird. Es fehlen noch Geländer und die Auffahrt zum och tragen bzw. schieben. 

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## PhiL07 (16. November 2008)

yeah geile sache björn!! ich hoffe ich kann vllt demnächst mal vorbei schauen! ist nich so easy zu euch zu gelangen^^.. ohne auto =/ ...

aso ja, ich stell dann wohl auch mal die paar pics vom rennen rein, ist leider bei mir nicht so gut gelaufen mit den Fotos! =(..naja muss ich auch noch üben^^


----------



## Kammimatze (17. November 2008)

meine güte,da habt ihr ja echt mal was hingezimmert.nich schlecht.ich muß unbedingt mal mittn lenny vorbeikommen.junge junge.
schön zusehen wie´s bei euch klappt und bei uns nicht.....


----------



## Ivery (17. November 2008)

Kommt der Baum in der Kurve am alten Start noch weg oder bleibt der stehen? Weil wenn man richtig Gas gibt könnte es knapp werden!


----------



## daniel_k (18. November 2008)

der baum kommt noch weg.björn und ich hatten am sonntag auch schon schwierigkeiten.ach björn mein rad ist schon wieder ganz hoff ma das von deinem bruder auch wieder so das wir am we fahren können


----------



## Whiplash 87 (18. November 2008)

Also ich bin es gefahren und war auch schon zügig war knapp aber okay. Also bleibt der Baum. Am Wochenende können wir fahren alles wieder fit. Wenn der Toubsen die Nägel wie bereinbart an einer gewissen Stelle deponiert hat wird es am Wochenende auch fertig gestellt.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contrast86 (18. November 2008)

yo björn konnt montag nich, musste doch arbeiten, bin am WEekend wieder am stizzle, schätz ma freitag oder samstag bin ich wieder da und dann will ich auch ma wieder fahrn. vorrausgesetzt ich bekomm das umf nochmal. Bis dann und grüß die HOoooo's


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (25. November 2008)

moin,

wie schauts denn bei euch mit schnee aus?

gruss, marduk


----------



## Whiplash 87 (25. November 2008)

Schnee liegt aber nicht viel und wird sich auch nicht lange halten. Sowie die Temperaturen wieder besser sind wird der Start fertig gebaut. Bei gefrorenem Boden bekomme ich die Pfosten so schlecht rein, da hilft auch kein "Big Bob". Aber Ende der Woche solls ja Milder werden.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Whiplash 87 (26. November 2008)

Hier mal die Aktuelle Liste der IXS Cup Rennen wo ich Teilnehmen möchte. Die Termine sind noch nicht alle sicher!!

21.06.09 - 24.05.09: iXS German Downhill Cup #1: Winterberg
06.06.09 - 07.06.09: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #1: Wiriehorn
27.06.09 - 28.06.09: iXS German Downhill Cup #2: Rittershausen
11.07.09 - 12.07.09: iXS European Downhill Cup #3: Leogang, AUT
18.07.09 - 19.07.09: Deutsche Downhill Meisterschaft: Bad Wildbad
01.08.09 - 02.08.09: iXS German Downhill Cup #4 Oberwiesenthal
15.08.09 - 16.08.09: Rennen am Inselsberg # Tabarz
22.08.09 - 23.08.09: iXS German Downhill Cup #5: Ilmenau
12.09.09 - 13.09.09: iXS European Downhill Cup #5: Bischofsmais, GER
26.09.09 - 27.09.09: iXS German Downhill Cup #6: Thale

Unser Rennen wird natürlich auch statt finden und ma sehen wie es bei Wheels of Speed und ähnlichem aussieht

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (7. Dezember 2008)

Heute konnten wir wieder weiter bauen und haben das Geländer fertig bekommen. Jetzt muss noch die Treppe dran und wir sind so gut wie fertig.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Whiplash 87 (15. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal die Aktuellen Bilder des neuen Starts.

















Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Whiplash 87 (19. Dezember 2008)

So der Start ist nun fast komplett auch mit Geländer an der Treppe wo man hochschiebt. Der Chickenway für den Drop am Start ist in Arbeit. Wird die Tage noch erledigt.

Ich habe auch nach dem IXS die Offiziellen Termine raus gegeben hat alles überarbeitet.

1. 19 April                  2tes Gudensberger Downill Rennen
2. 21-24 Mai               IXS Winterberg
3. 25-28 Juni              IXS Rittershausen
4. 9-12 Juli                 IXS Leogang
5. 23-26 Juli               DM Bad Wildbad
6. 29 Juli- 2 August     IXS Oberwiesental
7. 27-30 August         IXS Verbier
8. 10-13 September    IXS Bischofsmais
9. 24-27 September    IXS Thale

Mfg.

B,Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## toubsen23 (25. Dezember 2008)

wan fahrren wir den mal wieder in gudensberg ?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (25. Dezember 2008)

nächstes Jahr.

Frohe Weihnachten noch und nen feucht fröhliches Silvester. 

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (25. Januar 2009)

So heute hat die Amok Racing Saison wieder begonnen. Wir war heute oben schön fahren bis auf meine Wenigkeit weil die Wade im Snowboard Urlaub leider kaputt gegangen ist, aber bald gehts bei mir auch los. Mein neues Rad ist auch da und bis auf Kettenführung und Kurbeln fertig. 

Mein neues Rad









Die Jogging Hose ist auch wieder diese Saison voll am Start und ist heute gleich durch gestartet.









Die nächsten Wochenenden werden wir die Strecke komplett überholen und dann ist alles wieder wie gewohnt und besser.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Lockedup90 (25. Januar 2009)

und von mir stellste also keine bilder rein oder was. Na du bist mir nen toller team chef


----------



## daniel_k (27. Januar 2009)

hallo björn 
wann treffen wir uns am we zum strecke aufarbeiten?
soll ich noch irgendwas an werkzeug mitbringen?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (28. Januar 2009)

Jawohl am Wochenende wird gebaut, das Wetter scheint mit zu Spielen. Ich sage mal das wir uns am Samstag um 13 Uhr am Roadgap treffen. Schaufeln Schubkarren, was zu trinken und gute Laune mitbringen. Haben aber auch sonst schaufeln da kann also jeder gerne zum helfen kommen. 

Ich werde mich auch dem Chickenway vom Start an nehmen. Also für jeden was dabei.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## toubsen23 (29. Januar 2009)

werd dan auch mal vorbei schaun


----------



## Whiplash 87 (30. Januar 2009)

Ich habe eben am Start oben alles soweit es ging fertig gemacht und habe auch mal versucht zu Graben. Die Schaufel geht keine Cm in den Boden es ist alles noch gefroren. Wir fahren also morgen auch schon und machen nebenbei einfach unten das Laub noch etwas weg. Wer kommt also wenn nur Fächerbesen mit bringen, reicht!!

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (31. Januar 2009)

So bin auch wieder zuhause. 

Das fahren hat heute richtig Spaß gemacht!! Das neue Rad geht einfach ab wie Hölle unglaublich. Wir gehen morgen wieder so gegen halb 2 2 fahren wer Lust hat kann gerne kommen.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## daniel_k (1. Februar 2009)

wie ist das wetter in gudensberg?
in lutterberg schneit es


----------



## Whiplash 87 (1. Februar 2009)

Bei uns liegt auch Schnee. Ist heute also nix mit fahren.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## =Eggmeg= (1. Februar 2009)

So Björn muss ja sagen sieht ganz nett aus der neue Start, freue mich also umso mehr auf das diesjährige Rennen bei euch  

Unser Telefonat ging übrigens 58 min, ich finde die zwei Minuten hätten wir auch noch schaffen können, war aber nett...!


----------



## toubsen23 (2. Februar 2009)

nur weil schne liegt fahrren sie nicht das sind sisis


----------



## Whiplash 87 (2. Februar 2009)

Nö. Ich bin froh das ich schon wieder halbwegs gut fahren kann mit der Wade. Da muss ich es ja nicht noch auf Schnee herausfordern das ich mir die Wade wieder kaputt mache oder. DU hättest doch fahren können. Habe extra bescheid gesagt das wir nicht kommen, nicht das du dann plötzlich alleine Bist. Ich fahre vielleicht bissl Cracy aber schalte nicht das Hirn aus. Also fahre ich bei Schnee zb. keine Holzsachen.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Amok Josh (2. Februar 2009)

immerhin fahren wir mal ab und zu ne toubse


----------



## FR-Jonny (3. Februar 2009)

Am 08. Februar 2009 findet im Autohausrössel die BIKE EXPO statt (Leipziger Str. 156 Kassel)

Vielleicht sieht man ja den ein oder anderen vor Ort!
MfG


----------



## jarjar (3. Februar 2009)

ich hab mal ne frage:
ich wohne in kassel und wollte mir mal gerne eure strecke angucken un fahren . wie komme ich am besten von kassel nach gudensberg , gibts da nen bus oder so??

danke schon mal!!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (3. Februar 2009)

Jawohl kannst Gudensberg recht gut mim Bus erreichen. Der Bus ist der 500er. Schau ma auf www.nvv.de einfach Kassel Auestadion oder was auch immer eingeben und dann Gudensberg Rathaus ist Kinderleicht.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jarjar (3. Februar 2009)

ok danke


----------



## Lilphil95 (4. Februar 2009)

FR-Jonny schrieb:


> Am 08. Februar 2009 findet im Autohausrössel die BIKE EXPO statt (Leipziger Str. 156 Kassel)
> 
> Vielleicht sieht man ja den ein oder anderen vor Ort!
> MfG



Neeee..nit Autohaus Rössel?!Autohaus Hessenkassel oder?!


----------



## FR-Jonny (4. Februar 2009)

Auf jeden Fall Autohaus HESSENKASSEL! Weiß nicht wie das passieren konnte..
Sorry!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (4. Februar 2009)

Weniger Alc mein Freund!!

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Lockedup90 (4. Februar 2009)

Sag der Alkoholiker


----------



## Whiplash 87 (4. Februar 2009)

Prost :kotz::kotz::kotz:

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Whiplash 87 (7. Februar 2009)

Hey und was habt ihr heute so gemacht? 













Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Lilphil95 (7. Februar 2009)

gelangweillt..wäre auch mal gerne mitgekommen aber ich warte noch auf meine protektoren...
sieht cool aus 

mfG Philipp


----------



## Lockedup90 (7. Februar 2009)

Hehe ich habe genau das gegenteil gemacht. Habe mein Rad sauber gemacht h3h3 

Wer ist morgen alles bei Hessenkassel am Start bei der Bike Expo???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (7. Februar 2009)

Ich habe vor mit nen paar Leuten zu kommen sollte auch klappen weil ich heute ma fahre und nicht trinke .

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Ragga (9. Februar 2009)

Erstmal Kompliment an die trackbuilder! Sieht ja recht ansprechend aus auf den pics. Wann ist denn immer mal was los bei Euch? Würde mir die Strecke gern mal anschauen. 

cheers

Basti


----------



## Whiplash 87 (9. Februar 2009)

Ich schreibe es meistens 1-2 Tage vorher hier ein wenn wir vor Ort sind. Ist momentan etwas doof wegen dem Wetter. Im Regen fahren kann ich schon macht auch Spaß nur das sauber machen und Bike putzen danach ****t mich langsam ab. 

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Amok Josh (18. Februar 2009)

MAAAAAAAAN!!! ist ja nicht aus zu halten ... wann wird das Wetter wieder besser ?!?!?!?!

ICH WILL WIEDER FAHREN!


----------



## Lilphil95 (18. Februar 2009)

jaa und ich will auch endlich fahren..jetz hab ich mein bike und das wetter wird nich besser 
achja und auf der bike expo haben mein kumpel und ich euch gesehn (auf jeden fall björn?!) als ihr probe fahren wart...nur leider haben wir uns nich getraut mal mit euch zu sprechen


----------



## Lockedup90 (19. Februar 2009)

Schisser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lilphil95 (19. Februar 2009)

ja ich weiß


----------



## Whiplash 87 (25. Februar 2009)

So am Wochenende soll das Wetter ja gut werden. Ich war heute oben Arbeiten und kann nur so viel sagen der Schnee ist komplett weg aber es ist noch nicht trocken . Hier mal die Bilder vom fertigen neuen Start, habe heute alles mit Hasendraht überzogen damit es auch all Wetter tauglich ist.






















Zwischen die schmale Lücke kommt dann das Hinterrad und man kann, so ähnlich wie beim Fourcross starten .













Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Lockedup90 (25. Februar 2009)

Sehr geil!! Denke ich werde am WE mal vorbei kommen!!


----------



## Ivery (25. Februar 2009)

Hoffen wir mal das nicht nur bei euch der Schnee bald weg ist! Sieht aber gut aus was du da gemacht hast Björny. Ich hoffe du baust bald auch mal einen Lift.


----------



## bilocan14 (26. Februar 2009)

Wollte fragen ob mir jemand erklären könnte wie mann downhill anfängt.
Will mit 16 jahren downhill anfangen und weiß garnicht wie ich das hing krigen soll


----------



## Whiplash 87 (26. Februar 2009)

Das gehört nicht ins Lokale Forum bitte löschen!! Danke

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=153

nutz hier mal die Suchfunktion

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Eggii (27. Februar 2009)

na ihr 

habe mich auch mal angemeldet !

mfg: eggi !!!!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (27. Februar 2009)

Es hat leider wieder die Nacht über stark geregnet das wir das leider verschieben müsen mit dem fahren. Ich bleibe dann heute länger an der Uni zum lernen, bin also nicht da. So fahren wir uns auch nicht so die Acker spuren in die Strecke.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Eggii (28. Februar 2009)

oh mann schade


----------



## Eggii (28. Februar 2009)

das is so ein piss wetter !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eggii (28. Februar 2009)

will den keiner heute fahren nur weil es ein bischen geregnet hat da macht ihr einfach schlamm reifen drauf und dann past das schon xD


----------



## Eggii (28. Februar 2009)

heute nachmittag soll die sonne scheinen !!!


----------



## Lockedup90 (28. Februar 2009)

Willste jetzt hier Spammen oder was Produktives reinschreiben??


----------



## Amok Josh (28. Februar 2009)

Also ich würde gegen 15 Uhr fahren wenn welche dabei sind schreibt rechtzeitig dann bin ich dabei .... allein hab ich auch kein bock.


----------



## Eggii (28. Februar 2009)

josh ich bin dabei !!!! fabi kommt auch mit ^^


----------



## Eggii (28. Februar 2009)

der dominik kommt bestimmt auch mit wen er nix anderes macht


----------



## Eggii (28. Februar 2009)

was is den spamamen ?


----------



## Eggii (28. Februar 2009)

ach josh der basti kommt bill auch mit


----------



## Lockedup90 (28. Februar 2009)

Eggii schrieb:


> was is den spamamen ?




Das heißt Spammen!!!! Das was du gerade machst 1000 Beiträge schreiben, die einfach sinnlos sind!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eggii (28. Februar 2009)

ja is ok sorry


----------



## Amok Josh (28. Februar 2009)

alles klar dann sag ich mal so viertel vor 3 beim dominik .... aso und eggi das geht echt nich das du so viele sinnlose kommentare hier hinein schreibst dafür gibts dann auch noch sowas das nennt sich icq


----------



## Eggii (28. Februar 2009)

ja alles kla  mache ich nicht mehr gut dann treffen wir uns beim dominik ^^


----------



## Amok Josh (28. Februar 2009)

SO war heute mit dem eggi fahren war ne lustige sache etwas rutschig aber noch im grünen bereich also macht richtig funn...   wer morgen fahren gehen will kann ich empfehlen swamthing zu fahren optimal für den boden viel spass


----------



## Eggii (28. Februar 2009)

hehe ja josh war echt cool  zimlich rutschig aber ging schon  

habe mir auch für morgen die swamfings draufgemacht und der fabi fährt morgen auch


----------



## Whiplash 87 (28. Februar 2009)

Wir werden morgen gegen halb 2 oben vor Ort sein. Habe mal alles an Laufrädern in den Kofferraum gemacht zum testen. Bis jetzt kommen Moritz, Lukas, Daniel, Lennart und ich. Würde mich natrülich freuen wenn noch mehr kommen.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eggii (1. März 2009)

ich komm noch bring fabi mit


----------



## Lilphil95 (1. März 2009)

hey ich und mein kumpel wollen auch mal vorbeischauen...aber nur zum gucken


----------



## Whiplash 87 (1. März 2009)

Macht das um halb 2 sind wir oben vor Ort.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Lilphil95 (1. März 2009)

joo wir fahren gleich los


----------



## Whiplash 87 (1. März 2009)

War heute echt sehr schön. Die Strecke hat sich als sehr griffig herausgestellt und man konnte voll Gas geben. Manchmal war es etwas rutschig  aber war lustig. Habe heute auch ma Bike Testtag gemacht und die meisten Bikes ma getestet. Nach kurzer Eingewöhnung kann ich auch auf dem V10 von meinem Bruder oder dem Ironhorse von Lennart gas geben. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt steht dem nächsten Wochenend ritt nichts im Wege. 

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## janm (1. März 2009)

moin
ich werde nächste woche ma mit meinem bike kommen und ein bisschen mitfahren


----------



## Lilphil95 (1. März 2009)

joo ich bin auch dabei, falls ich bis dahin die protektoren habe 
war echt voll cool heute..selbst das zugucken hat spaß gemacht


----------



## Lilphil95 (2. März 2009)

oh man...so ein kack wetter -.- hoffentlich wird das zum WE wieder besser..


----------



## Whiplash 87 (3. März 2009)

Achtung das Steinfeld nach dem ersten Double ist geändert.

Ich war heute mit dem Moritz oben im Wald und wir haben das obere Steinfeld geändert. Wir haben noch ca. 10 Steine eingebaut. Nach der Änderung ballert es endlich richtig. Ich hatte Anfangs echt etwas damit zu kämpfen sauber durch zu kommen. Ihr könnte gerne selbst am Wochenende kommen und testen wie es geworden ist. Den Anlieger vor dem ersten Double haben wir auch neu gemacht.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Lilphil95 (3. März 2009)

Cool 
Wir werden dann am Wochenende auf jeden fall kommen und jenachdem ob meine protektoren schon da sind werd ich dann auch mal versuchen zu fahren...der jan wird aber auf jeden fall fahren weil der ja schon alles hat..
freu mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eggii (3. März 2009)

ja ich werde dann auch mal vorbei gucken mitem fabi


----------



## Amok Josh (3. März 2009)

Bin mal gespannt ob ich davon so begeistert bin aber naja will nich jetz schon meckern bevor ichs ausprobiert habe


----------



## Whiplash 87 (3. März 2009)

Also man kann nach wie vor mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit drüber es rumpelt halt nur etwas mehr und man muss sauberer fahren für ne gute Linie. Wenn man nicht genau trift gibts halt nen fetten Rodeo ride . Hoffe es bleibt trocken. Möchte mal den Maxxis Highroller Semislick testen. Der soll ja um einiges besser rollen wie ein 2,5er Muddy Mary. Dann ist der Moritz auch mit seinem neuen Rad am Start, wenn nix schief geht.


Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Ivery (3. März 2009)

Vielleicht sollten Eggi , Lilphil und Kollegen unter Björn seiner Anleitung mal die Landung vom Double unten schaufeln damit das vor ran geht


----------



## PHATpedro (3. März 2009)

Möchte mal den Maxxis Highroller Semislick testen. Der soll ja um einiges besser rollen wie ein 2,5er Muddy Mary <- HAHA .. das kannste aber ma wissen das der besser rollt 

komm ich da ueberhaupt noch lebend runter?
cheers!
GIB LENKA!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (3. März 2009)

Klar kommst du Lebend runter. Also wenn der Semislick echt so schnell ist knacke ich vielleicht die magische 40 km/h Grenze wenn es übers Steinfeld geht. Der Rekord liegt momentan bei 39,24  das war aber auf dem Terminator. Das neue Rad muss sich erst noch beweise wenn es richtig trocken ist, momentan kann man bei uns gute 2wheels drifts machen. 

Die Landung von dem Sprung vorm Zielsprung wird vertagt. Wir müssen erst noch den Anlieger davor optimieren weil es mir bei dem Sprung danach noch nicht weit genug geht. Wenn das nicht reicht nehmen wir 2 Balken raus das er nicht so abbremst beim hochfahren. Wenn die weite dann passt schätze ich die Landung ab und dann wird getestet (bis einer weint) 

Nach dem Roadgap wird es auch noch eine Veränderung geben dieses Jahr was dann wohl ein echtes Highlight wird. 

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Eggii (4. März 2009)

wie denn ich soll das machen ????


----------



## Eggii (4. März 2009)

Hallo, habe mal ne frage wenn das wetter am wochenende so gut ist wie heute kann ich da tabel-top reifen fahren oder doch die swamfing oder doch die kenda ich weiß es nicht ​ 
Ps: über das buddeln untem am double lässt sich nochmal drüber reden​ 
Mfg  philipp (eggi)​ 


Lilphil95 habe mal ne frage an dich was fährst du für reifen am wochenende ?


----------



## Eggii (4. März 2009)

Lilphil95  habe mal ne frage an dich was fährst du für reifen am wochenende ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lilphil95 (4. März 2009)

moin..ich denke kaum dass ich überhaupt fahren werde weil ich meine protektoren wahrscheinlich erst heute bestelle...falls ich doch fahren sollte fahre ich mit minion weil das im moment noch meine einzigen sind


----------



## Lilphil95 (4. März 2009)

achja...hab auch noch ne frage...
fahren wir dann an sa und so oder nur an einen von den beiden?!


----------



## Eggii (4. März 2009)

ich weiß es nicht mhhhhhh .......


----------



## Ivery (4. März 2009)

Hier ihr 2 Pappnasen ich verstehe das ihr noch nicht so alt seit und neu hier im Forum, aber bitte legt euch für solche Gespräche ICQ, MSN oder ähnliches zu. So geht das hier nicht weiter. Der Thread heißt doch nicht Eggi und Phil unterhalten sich über ihren einen Satz reifen ......also bitte nen bisschen zurückhalten mit den sinnlosen Post´s. Sonst wird der Onkel Björn böse und sperrt die Strecke!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Lilphil95 (4. März 2009)

boah hallo?! ich hab nur auf seine frage geantwortet und die andere frage darf ich ja wohl auch noch stellen..?!


----------



## PHATpedro (4. März 2009)

ne der thread heisst eggi und phil unterhalten sich über SWAMFING 
ich brech ab alter!
herzversagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eggii (4. März 2009)

was soill das denn heißen ??


----------



## Lilphil95 (4. März 2009)

ich hab kein wort über swamthing gesagt


----------



## Fabius (4. März 2009)

wan gehts nächste mal in den wald egggi


----------



## Eggii (4. März 2009)

ich meine diesen  PHATpedro


----------



## Whiplash 87 (4. März 2009)

Also ihr beiden chaoten, hört auf ihr alles voll zu Spamen sonst werde ich mal veranlassen das ihr hier nichts mehr reinschreiben könnt. Das mit den Reifen und sowas kannst du ihn fragen in dem du ihm eine Persönliche nachricht schickst. Wenn ihr euch also nicht dran haltet ziehe ich euch ohne Helm ma schön mim Gesicht durch das kleine Schlammloch oben. 

Wir fahren morgen Früh ca. 11 Uhr, Samstag und Sonntag wenn das Wetter gut ist aber das steht ja dann auch hier. Wenn ihr das hier nicht zu spamt dann macht es auch Spaß zu lesen.

Wehe ihr antwortet jetzt wieder dadrauf kannst mir auch im ICQ schreiben oder ne PN Persönliche Nachricht. Wenn einer von euch beiden dadrauf jetzt hier Antwortet gibts ärger. Eggi du weißt ungefähr was dann so unschönes ansteht.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Lilphil95 (4. März 2009)

ok chefe...


----------



## Fabius (5. März 2009)

ich habe mal ne frahe ist das umf freedy eignlich ganz ok


----------



## Lilphil95 (6. März 2009)

hey,(ich hoffe ich darf den beitrag schreiben?!)
bei uns ist im moment ziemlich scheiß wetter also alles ziemlich nass...ich wollte fragen ob morgen trotzdem gefahren wird oder nich?!

mfG Philipp


----------



## MR-X (6. März 2009)

Tötet sie !


----------



## Whiplash 87 (6. März 2009)

Wir werden morgen wohl nicht fahren. Ich selbst lasse mich heute voll laufen und bin dann morgen eh ziemlich demoliert und das Wetter ist auch nicht gerade so die Bombe.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lilphil95 (7. März 2009)

Moin,
Ich wollte fragen, da das Wetter ja jetzt wieder besser ist, ob wir morgen fahren können. Heute fahren jaa auch schon ein paar meine der Eggi (?!).
Nur leider können wir heute nicht hinkommen . 

mfG Philipp


----------



## Fabius (7. März 2009)

ich hoffe das wir morgen fahren wenn das wetter passt dan gehts auf jeden fall da hoch muss nemlich ausnutzen wann woltet ihr den kommen phillip


----------



## Whiplash 87 (8. März 2009)

Wenn morgen das Wetter okay ist und nicht regnet kommen, Josh, Ich, Moritz und Dominik gegen 14 Uhr dahoch. 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Lilphil95 (8. März 2009)

Moin,
wir wollten schon etwas früher kommen wenn das geht?!
Aber klappt das überhaupt..? Bei uns hat es geregnet..zwar nicht stark aber ein bisschen..
Hoffe wir können trotzdem fahren..

mfG Philipp


----------



## Eggii (8. März 2009)

moin philipp! 

also ich werde auf jeden fall fahren !

gegen wieviel uhr bist du denn hier ?

mfg: philipp (eggi)


----------



## Lilphil95 (8. März 2009)

joo dann werden wir auch kommen...
wahrscheinlich sind wir dann schon so um halb 1 da...

mfG Philipp


----------



## MR-X (8. März 2009)

Ihr zwei Kotstullen hört auf hier ständig eure Privatgespräche reinzuschreiben dafür ist das Forum nicht gedacht !


----------



## Eggii (8. März 2009)

hallo hier ist der Fabi ich hab ne frage wird morgen gefahren wenn ja könnt ihr frühzeitick rein schreiben weil dan komme ich auch hoch.


----------



## Whiplash 87 (8. März 2009)

Ich werde vermutlich gegen 14 uhr mim Moritz oben am Start sein. Wenn aber Scheiß Wetter ist werden wir nicht kommen.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lilphil95 (9. März 2009)

moin ich wollte ma fragen ob jemand am mittwoch fährt weil jan und ich gerne fahren würden...war ja am sonntag leider ziemlich kurz weil der jan ja unbedingt seinen schlacuh fetzen musste..naya kann ja ma passieren 

mfG Philipp


----------



## Whiplash 87 (10. März 2009)

Ich war heute mit dem Moritz mal wieder kräftig Schaufeln und die Landung vom Sprung vor dem Zielsprung ist fertig. Der Chicken way wird so das man quasi da wo wir die Erde für die Landung weggenommen haben rein springt (bauen wir noch nen mini Kicker hin) und dann wir früher übern den Baumstumpf abhebt. 













Wir sind jetzt am unteren Teil dran den zu überarbeiten und neue Sachen ein zu bauen. Ich halte euch hier immer auf dem Laufenden. Ihr könnt natürlich nach Absprache mit mir auch gerne kommen und mir Schaufeln. So wie das Wetter wieder gut ist und alles fest werden wir dann den unteren Teil ordentlich schreddern.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Fabius (10. März 2009)

ey phillip wir werden morgen fahren ich bin so gegen 15 uhr daoben der andere phillip kommt auch mit also könnt kommen bis morgen hoffe ich 

mfg Fabi


----------



## Eggii (10. März 2009)

ja ok fabi  bin dabei  dann bin ich mit fabian so gegen 15 uhr daoben 

hoffe ihr kommt 

mfg philipp (eggi)


----------



## Lilphil95 (11. März 2009)

sorry hab deine nachricht erst zu späz gelesen...wir fahren heute doch nich weil wir noch für ne arbeit üben müssen...aber wir wollen am wochenende aufjeden fall kommen...

mfG Philipp


----------



## Fabius (11. März 2009)

fährt irgendwer morgen in den wald könnt ihr bitte rein schreiben weil dann komme ich auch hoch ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivery (11. März 2009)

Tut mir doch bitte den Gefallen und verabredet euch über ICQ oder PM! Wenn der Björn das schreibt ist das ja ok, weil er das Streckenoberhaupt ist . Es freut mich ja das ihr so fleißig am fahren seit aber bitte nicht jeden Tag schreiben wer geht in den Wald.

M.f.G.
Ivery


----------



## Lilphil95 (11. März 2009)

mhh..
wenn es dich so stört...
soll ich einen extra thread aufmachen 

mfG Philipp


----------



## Whiplash 87 (11. März 2009)

Ne du voll Pfosten wie wäre es denn mal mit Handy, Icq, Msn, Skybe oder was auch immer aber nicht hier. Wenn das so weiter geht gibts Fahrverbot bei uns und wenn ihr kommt werden die Reifen Platt gestochen . 


Mit unfreundlichen Grüßen

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Lilphil95 (11. März 2009)

okk, sorry..dann halt icq..
272314417 könnt mich ja mal adden

mfG Philipp


----------



## MR-X (11. März 2009)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Ne du voll Pfosten wie wäre es denn mal mit Handy, Icq, Msn, Skybe oder was auch immer aber nicht hier. Wenn das so weiter geht gibts Fahrverbot bei uns und wenn ihr kommt werden die Reifen Platt gestochen .
> 
> 
> Mit unfreundlichen Grüßen
> ...



Kopfnuss ( Mit Stirn auf die Nase ) wäre angebrachter ... Dazu noch nen Crash Kurs in Deutscher Grammatik !


----------



## Lilphil95 (12. März 2009)

MR-X schrieb:


> Kopfnuss ( Mit Stirn auf die Nase ) wäre angebrachter ... Dazu noch nen Crash Kurs in Deutscher Grammatik !



Boah ich habe mich doch entschuldigt.
Achja und wenn du schon meinst ich soll einen Grammtikkurs nehmen dann solltest du das Wort eigentlich auch richtig schreiben können. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern ,dass mein Lehrer mir beigebracht hat Adjektive groß zu schreiben. Na ja ich will mich jetzt auch nicht deshalb streiten, wollte dich nur darauf hinweisen.

mfG Philipp


----------



## MR-X (12. März 2009)

Ich kann mich an das Wort Grammtikk nicht erinnern


----------



## Lilphil95 (12. März 2009)

mhh vielleicht aber an einen Grammatikkurs?!


----------



## Amok Josh (13. März 2009)

hier sag mal habt ihr eigentlich alle nen voll schaden mit euerm rum gezicke hier klärt gefälligst euern scheiß untereinander bei icq aber nervt die anderen nicht damit und ich will jetz auch nichts mehr von dem rotz hören auch kein ok oder tut mir leit oder so .... wenn was festes ansteht und ihr was vernünftiges hier rein schreiben wollt zum z.b. das ihr mit 3 leuten oder so zum fahren kommen wollt dann könnt ihr das ja machen aber nich son mist ... und wenn ihr mir jetzt zurück schreiben wollt dan macht das nicht über das forum sondern schickt mir ne mail oder per icq oder so .. das geht einem ja sowas von auf die eier hier omg!


----------



## casimodo (13. März 2009)

servus,
kann man bei euch auch mal spontan vorbeigucken?
wenn das wetter am samstag mitspielt würde ich mein rad gerne mal wieder n bissi bewegen und da gudensberg in reichweite ist...genau. 

kann man euch samstag mal belästigen? viele grüße auch göttingen...so long


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (13. März 2009)

Hallo,

also wir fahren morgen mit ca. 7 Leuten wenn jemand spontan vorbei kommen möchte kann die gerne tun ab 13 Uhr sind wir oben vor Ort.

Meine Reifen Empfehlung für morgen ist Swampthing!!

Der Josh und ich haben heute nochmal die Strecke etwas nach Präpariert und einen Bikeständer gebaut. 

Noch eine bitte wer müll mitbringt nimmt den auch mit. Haben heute Müll aufgesammelt und es soll so wie immer sauber bleiben. Früher oder später werden die Schmutzfinken erwischt und dann wird das via selbst Justiz ohne Zeugen geregelt .

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## hankpank (14. März 2009)

rock n roll


----------



## Schildi (14. März 2009)

Super geil die strecke und super nette Jungs
hat heute echt spaß gemacht 

gerne immer wieder
mit anderen reifen


----------



## Whiplash 87 (14. März 2009)

Jawohl uns hat es heute auch richtig viel Spaß gemacht vor allem mit so vielen Leuten zu fahren. Wir fahren morgen wieder und in der Woche sind dann aufräum arbeiten angesagt . 

Wollen wir mal hoffen das die nächsten Wochenende das Wetter wieder gut wird.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## FR-Jonny (14. März 2009)

Hat auf jeden Fall richtig Laune gemacht!
Mal schauen. Muss noch ein bisschen lernen. Werde aber versuchen morgen auch nochmal zu kommen


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (15. März 2009)

moin,

fands gestern auch ziemlich cool! war ja über ein jahr nicht mehr da war echt erstaunt was ihr aus der strecke so rausgeholt habt. aber bitte lasst das stück nach dem roadgap so wie's is... nich das da was verschlimmbessert wird... bis demnächst, gruss marduk


----------



## Ivery (15. März 2009)

Dafür bin ich! Auch den Auslauf nach dem Roadgap braucht man auf jeden Fall. Auf keinen Fall die Kurve hoch verlegen!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (15. März 2009)

Denke auch das es erst mal so bleiben wird und wir die Strecke unten nur nacharbeiten werden. Also Anlieger erneuern usw.. Den die Streck in Schuss zu halten die Absperrbänder wieder erneuern und Spurrillen rausnehmen nimmt auch immer gut Zeit in Anspruch.

Die Saison geht ja nun auch los und so große Umbau Maßnahmen erfordern viel Zeit und bis dann alles so ist das es Laune macht muss man ja auch immer viel ausprobieren und umbauen. 

Wenn mal wieder gutes Wetter ist organisieren wir mal nen Sprinter so das wir uns einfach Shutteln können. Wenn es wie am Samstag bei 15 Leuten bleibt ist das auch kein Problem.

Am Trainingstag wird es natürlich voller werden und auch mehr Shuttels geben. 

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Lilphil95 (15. März 2009)

jo jan und ich kommen am samstag auch auf jeden fall wieder...

mfG Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## casimodo (16. März 2009)

jau, 
thx erstmal an die jungs aus gudensberg. strecke macht mächtig laune. hatte zwar rückenschmerzen vom schieben, aber ich bin auch über 30 
bis bald...dann mit passenden reifen...reingehauen


----------



## Amok Josh (17. März 2009)

so jungs bin voll dafür das am wochenende wieder geradelt wird ich werde aufjedenfall samstag daoben sein, also wer ist den alles mit dabei???

MfG. Josh


----------



## Lockedup90 (17. März 2009)

Ich sehr warscheinlich. Auch wenn das Wetter net das beste ist. Schade das ich das letzte We net dabei sein konnte


----------



## Eggii (17. März 2009)

moin ich bin am WE auch  dabei hoffendlich ist das wetter gut dann gehts ab !!! 

mgf : philipp (egggi  !!!!!)


----------



## Lilphil95 (17. März 2009)

jo jan und ich auch auf jeden fall 

mfG Philipp


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (17. März 2009)

komme entweder samstag oder sonntag nochmal zu euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (17. März 2009)

Ich werde am Wochenende auch da sein. Ich frage auch ma nach ob wir den Bus vom Radladen haben können dann können wir auch mit dem Bus shutteln, aber nur wenn gutes Wetter ist weil ich den nicht unbedingt komplett reinigen will. Wenn ich näheres weiß melde ich mich wieder. 

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Jambolaja (17. März 2009)

Hey,
habt ne echt nette Strecke. 
Die Bilder und Vids machen voll Bock auf biken.
Könnt ich mim Kumpel am Samstag mal bei euch vorbei schauen?

Gruß


----------



## daniel_k (18. März 2009)

also ich bin auch wieder dabei weiss allerdings noch nicht ob samstag oder sonntag


----------



## Lockedup90 (18. März 2009)

Jambolaja schrieb:


> Hey,
> habt ne echt nette Strecke.
> Die Bilder und Vids machen voll Bock auf biken.
> Könnt ich mim Kumpel am Samstag mal bei euch vorbei schauen?
> ...



Nur zu. Das ist kein Problem!!


----------



## Jambolaja (18. März 2009)

Cool.

Wann kan man denn antanzen??


----------



## FR-Jonny (18. März 2009)

Ich denke mal, dass wird hier bald geklärt..
Denke ich werde Samstag auch da sein.
Bis dann!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (19. März 2009)

Bus können wir leider nicht bekomme weil der nicht da ist. Ich möchte gerne Samstag gegen 13 Uhr an der Strecke sein uns Sonntag je nach dem wie ich ausm Arsch komme aber auch so gegen 14 Uhr.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (19. März 2009)

also ich würde dann samstag kommen wenns passt


----------



## Fabius (19. März 2009)

cool ich werde auch samstag kommen wie viel leute kommen ungefähr


----------



## glory16071988 (19. März 2009)

hi wollt mal fragen ob am montag auch jemand von euch an der strecke ist? hab am wochenende leider selten zeit.

grüße aus bad zwesten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## casimodo (20. März 2009)

...morgähn 
so jungs...samstag wollte halb göttingen mal wieder bergabfahren. wie sieht es mit der streckentiefe aus? immer noch wetscreams  oder dürfen wir die trockenreifen auspacken? 
...bis denne


----------



## Whiplash 87 (20. März 2009)

Morgen, ich war gestern oben trainieren und hatte die swampthings noch drauf. Man kann im oberen teil bis zum Roadap ohne Probleme Trocken Reifen fahren. Ich habe auch oben die Strecke gestern wieder aufgearbeitet und alles wieder fit gemacht. Im unteren Teil müssen wir dann mal mit SChaufeln ran und alles wieder herrichten. Dauert aber denke mal bei so vielen Leuten nur eine halbe Stunde. 

Ich habe mir fürs Wochenende vorne nen weichen Muddy Mary und hinten nen Highroller Semi Slick drauf gemacht. Wenn der Semislick doch nicht geht nehme ich mir auch noch nen Muddy Mary mit. Ich werde ab 13 Uhr vllt. auch schon etwas früher oben sein. Josh kommt auch mit mir mit und mein Bruder auch. 

Wäre auch schön wenn jemand ne gute Kamera hat das wir mal ein paar schöne Bilder bekommen.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## bAd_taSte (20. März 2009)

Moinsen,

ich bin auch wieder gewillt auf eurer Strecke zu fahren! Das hat letztes WE einfach zuviel Spaß gemacht, um einfach damit aufzuhören 

Meinste man sollte eher weiche Minions oder doch lieber weiche Swamp Things fahren 

Ne ordentliche Kamera kann ich mitbringen, mit der kann man 9MPix-Bilder machen und Filmchen in HD drehen 
Hätte irgendwer noch ein Stativ? Ich hab leider keins...

MfG
Alex


----------



## glory16071988 (21. März 2009)

also ist montag woll nix los bei euch an der strecke? schade eigentlich, hätte gern mal  vorbei geschaut


----------



## Eggii (22. März 2009)

doch da wird schon was los sein


----------



## PHATpedro (22. März 2009)

na wenn du da bist, auf jeden fall! 
bin gespannt auf die bilder von dem südhessen, der mit dem schraubencheck leben rettet


----------



## glory16071988 (22. März 2009)

ab wann seit ihr denn dann am montag da?


----------



## Ivery (22. März 2009)




----------



## FR-Jonny (22. März 2009)

das zweite bild ist edel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (22. März 2009)

Jop gefällt mir auch sehr gut und der Fahrer ist auch erste Sahne 
War heute mal wieder ein gelungener Biketag!!


----------



## Amok Josh (22. März 2009)

weiß jemand was von den ganzen bildern und von dem video vom samstag ??? 

gruß josh


----------



## Jambolaja (22. März 2009)

Gude, 

war echt cool bei euch hat sau Bock gemacht.
Das Video ist in arbeit.
Sobald das fertig ist geb ich bescheid.
Die Bilder werden hochgeladen sobald ich wieder im tifesten Bayern bin.
Denke morgen abend.

Gruß und bis bald.


----------



## PHATpedro (23. März 2009)

scheiß auf mcfit, ich lass die safety jacket an! ;D


----------



## Jambolaja (23. März 2009)

So Bilder sind in meinem Fotoalbum.
Habe die Größe bissel angepasst.
Wenn jemand das Orginal möchte einfach kurz bescheid geben.

Gruß


----------



## Eggii (24. März 2009)

echt gute bilder ..... gibts auch die videos irgentwo ?

gruß philipp (eggi)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (24. März 2009)

Eggii schrieb:


> echt gute bilder ..... gibts auch die videos irgentwo ?
> 
> gruß philipp (eggi)




Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!! Guck mal Im Post 614!!!


----------



## Eggii (24. März 2009)

wo soll ich gucken ich verstehe das nicht !!!!! 


mann brauch ja nicht gleich so pisig sein


----------



## PHATpedro (24. März 2009)

am wochenende wieder ballern? geht voran geht voran...
macht spaß...
vor allem eggi im letzten anlieger bei "GEH AUFS GANZE!" 

gruß


----------



## Eggii (24. März 2009)

ja ja so is das schalthebel abgebrochen .....

naja weißt du wo es die videos gibt vom wochenende ?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (24. März 2009)

Hallo ich habe mal ein anderes Anliegen an alle Besucher. Die die uns schon besucht haben wissen das wir uns größte mühe geben die Strecke permanent in einem guten Zustand zu halten, neue Sachen ein zu bauen, den Müll (von wem auch immer) an der Strecke mit zu nehmen und was halt noch alles so bei einer Downhill Strecke anfällt. 

Da alles mit einem hohem Zeit Aufwand verbunden ist, das Bau Werkzeug und Das Baumaterial uns auch einiges kostet, ist ja den meisten klar. Deswegen werden wir in naher Zukunft bei uns Tageskarten für die Benutzung der Strecke und Jahreskarten anbieten. Ich habe schon von einigen Besuchern "Preise" genannt bekommen was sie gerne bereit wären dafür zu bezahlen unsere Strecke regelmäßig zu benutzen.

Die " Eintrittsgelder" sollen angemessen sein und gehen in die Vereinskasse. Da unsere Strecke eine Vereins strecke ist werden dann auch aus den Geldern die in der Vereinskasse sind Werkzeuge angeschafft, Bau material gekauft und was man nicht vergessen darf die Versicherung für die Strecke bezahlt. 

Das neuste Bauwerk ist der neue Start den wir komplett mit einem Teil der Einnahmen von unserem ersten Rennens finanziert haben. 









Wie ihr mit Sicherheit feststellen konntet, gehen wir die Erbauer (Hauptsächlich das Amok Racing Team) auch gerne auf Anregungen der Besucher ein.

Wer bei uns war merkt schnell das wir versuchen alle Elemente die man auf Ixs Cup Strecken findet mit ein zu binden um so gute realistische Trainingsbedingungen für die Renn Saison zu schaffen.

Also dann legt mal los und macht mal Vorschläge was ihr bereit seit für eine Tageskarte oder Jahreskarte zu berappen. Es Wäre schön wenn sich hauptsächlich Leute äußern die bereits bei uns waren und sich ein Bild von der Strecke gemacht haben. 


Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Lilphil95 (24. März 2009)

Ich finde die Idee nicht schlecht...Als Preis für ne Tageskarte würde ich an deiner Stelle 1-3 Euro nehmen (kann ich aber ja nicht genau sagen, da ich ja auch nicht weiß wie viel das Holz und alles kostet.)

Für eine Jahreskarte würde ich dann so 20-30 Euro nehmen.

Achja könnten Jan und ich in diesem Verein anmelden oder wie is das?!

mfG Philipp


----------



## PHATpedro (24. März 2009)

schließe mich dem lilphil an... tageskarte 1-3 euro kommt cool... jahreskarte 20-25 is fresh...
denke mehr kann man da auch nicht fuer verlangen..
klar ist da arbeit mit drin von euch, und davon nicht wenig.. aber es ist halt eben einfach nur 1 Strecke, die nicht sehr lang ist.... und nen lift gibts auch nicht....
ich hoffe es kommt an was gemeint ist.. es ist einfach kein bikepark, aber trotzdem bin ich gern da, lieber als in so manchem bikepark,... 

gruß.


----------



## Jambolaja (25. März 2009)

Moin,

so hier is es video:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucVToKfgwmw"]YouTube - Downhill Strecke Gudensberg[/ame]


----------



## Kammimatze (25. März 2009)

moin moin.
als anregung hätte ich eine sache.und zwar vielleicht könntet ihr die strecke vor meine haustür bringen.das wäre cool und ein echt feiner zug. ;-)
falls ihr ne motorsäge braucht,ich hab nen schein und die säge und könnte euch damit beiseite stehen.


----------



## Eggii (25. März 2009)

also ich könnte auch dies und das mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lilphil95 (25. März 2009)

auf jeden fall geiles video, aber die Musik is schrecklich 

mfG Philipp


----------



## Lilphil95 (25. März 2009)

Kammimatze schrieb:


> moin moin.
> als anregung hätte ich eine sache.und zwar vielleicht könntet ihr die strecke vor meine haustür bringen.das wäre cool und ein echt feiner zug. ;-)
> falls ihr ne motorsäge braucht,ich hab nen schein und die säge und könnte euch damit beiseite stehen.



hä?! wie ne vor deine haustür bringen?
wird eine neue gebaut oder wie?

mfG Philipp


----------



## Eggii (25. März 2009)

hallo lilphill das war ein witz mit der strecke  vor dem haus mann muss ja nicht gleich alles ernst nehmen wie du ! 

mfg Philipp (Eggii)


----------



## TZR (25. März 2009)

Wieso Witz? Es wurden auch schon ganze Kirchen woanders hingebracht. Dagegen ist das doch wohl Pipifax.


----------



## Whiplash 87 (25. März 2009)

Das Video ist echt gut geworden. Danke schön

Ich muss auch eine wichtige Mitteilung machen. 

Wir dürfen den Wald weg nicht mehr befahren auch wenn die Schranke offen sein sollte. Ihr müßt also unten auf dem Parkplatz bei der Bundesstraße zwischen Deute und Gudensberg oder am Kinderspielplatz Parken.
Ich werde mich mit dem netten Herren vom Ordnungsamt treffen und versuchen eine gute Lösung zu finden.

Das mit dem Eintritt wird voraussichtlich wie folgt geregelt. Die Benutzung der Strecke ist für Vereinsmitglieder kostenlos und nur gestattet wenn ein Vereinsmitglied vor Ort ist. 

Die Anmeldung für den Verein ist bald offen und dann könnt ihr euch dort Anmelden.

Der Mitgliedsbeitrag beträgt 5 Euro monatlich: 

Was euch der Verein bringt:

- kostenlose Benutzung der Vereins Strecke
- Ihr seit beim fahren auf unserer Strecke und Rennen Versichert
- ..........

Alle nicht Vereinsmitglieder können dann bei dem Vereinsmitglied was vor Ort ist eine Tageskarte erwerben.

Mfg.

B,Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## FR-Jonny (25. März 2009)

Video ist gut geworden. Manchmal etwas überbelichtet
Die Musik ist Geschmackssache


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (26. März 2009)

hat der typ von sonntag n anzeige gemacht, oder wie?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (26. März 2009)

angeblich sind bei der Stadt Beschwerden eingegangen das da immer Autos stehen würden. Die Autos würden auch so da stehen das alle Spaziergänger durch den Graben gehen müssen. Ich werde mich da nächste Woche drum kümmern und sehen was ich erwirken kann. Ich halte euch hier wie immer auf dem laufenden.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. März 2009)

Gutes Video.
Muss ich auch mal vorbeischauen.
Ihr habt's echt gut mit eurer Vereinsstrecke. Wir haben jahrelang versucht ein Gelände von der Stadt zu bekommen... alles vergebens. 
Was sich bei euch lohnen würde wäre ein Zeitmesssystem. Freelap bietet sowas an.
Ist transportabel und könnte so immer zu den Trainingseinheiten mitgebracht werden. Die Transmitter für Start und Ziel könnte man aus der Vereinskasse bezahlen. Jeder Interessierte könnte dann sich dann die Stopwatch für's Handgelenk selber finanzieren.
So könnte man Trainingsfortschritte, verschiedene Linienwahl, u.s.w. gut objektiv bewerten und vergleichen.
Schöne Grüße, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (26. März 2009)

Wir fahren am Sonntag wieder bei uns. Samstag ist soweit ich weiß keiner vor Ort. Sonntag sind wir dann ab 13 Uhr oben.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Fabius (28. März 2009)

cooool ich werde auch am sonntag daoben mit phillip ist das auch sicher mit fahren wegen dem wetter???


----------



## Ivery (28. März 2009)

Fabius bitte ließ in Zukunft deine Posts erst durch bevor du auf Antworten klickst! Oder geht es bei dir in der Schule immer nur setzen 6!


----------



## Amok Josh (31. März 2009)

Hallihallo wollte mal so in die Runde fragen wer wieder alles am Wochenende zum radeln dabei ist???

Gruß Josh


----------



## Whiplash 87 (31. März 2009)

Ich war heute mit Eggi oben an der Strecke arbeiten. Haben alles wieder schön her gerichtet. Also kanns am Wochenende los gehen. 

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Jambolaja (1. April 2009)

gude,
würde am samstag oder sonntag gerne wieder vorbei schauen.
Bei dem geilem Wetter ist doch bestimmt immer jemand oben oder.

Hat sich eigentlich schon was getan zwecks "nutzungsgebühr"??
Ich finde es ne gute Idee

gurß vom weißwurstäquator


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (1. April 2009)

Also ich war heute mit dem Eggi und dem Fabi am trainieren. Es ist richtig trocken. Die Strecke ist gut präpariert und wir haben unten auch Ausstiegsstellen geschaffen ( Flatterband unterbrochen zum durchschieben). 

Morgen ab 13 Uhr sind wir oben zum fahren und bauen wir will kann gerne vorbei kommen. Am Wochenende werden wir das hoffentlich immer noch gute Wetter nutzen. 

Mit den Nutzungsgebühren wird es folgender Maßen laufen. Ihr könnt euch in dem Verein anmelden dem die Strecke gehört und dürft die Strecke somit kostenlos benutzen und seit, was ich sehr wichtig finde, auf Renenn und im Training versichert. Monatlicher Mitgliedsbeitrag liegt bei 5 Euro. 

Alle die aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht in den Verein wollen, können Tageskarten für 3 Euro Erwerben.

Gelten wird beides sowie die Anmeldung für den Verein offen ist. Anmelden ist dann ganz einfach. Auf der Seite vom Fahrradladen Gudensberg könnt ihr euch ein PDF der Anmeldung herunterladen und das dann Ausfüllen. Wenn das funktioniert gebe ich euch bescheid.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## alterknochen (3. April 2009)

Nabend allerseits!

Wir würden gerne morgen mal bei Euch vorbeischauen...mein Kumpel war letzte Woche in Gudensberg und fand das Ganze sehr nett. Geparkt wird unten, Beitrag kein Problem...wann dürfen wir aufschlagen?

Grüsse

Chris


----------



## Whiplash 87 (3. April 2009)

Morgen ab 14 Uhr gehts dann so langsam los. Ich war heute nochmal mit dem David oben und wir haben in etwas über 2 stunden die Anlieger oben nach gearbeitet. Also könnt ihr gerne morgen kommen ist alles bestens präpariert.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## alterknochen (3. April 2009)

Cool! Dann bis morgen...

Grüsse

Chris


----------



## alterknochen (5. April 2009)

...hat Spass gemacht. Ich war vom hochschieben nachher so alle, da ging gestern nix mehr. Trotzdem, coole Strecke und nette Leute

Ride on


----------



## Amok Josh (5. April 2009)

Wenn jemand in der woche ma bock hat zum fahren muss er nur rechtzeitig bescheit sagen dann bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Whiplash 87 (5. April 2009)

Die Woche wird wenig Zeit sein zum fahren weil wir beim Moritz den Pumptrack schaufeln. Ich habe heute noch mal ausgerechnet wie viel Erde wir uns liefern lassen müssen usw. Morgen soll es dann los gehen.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Whiplash 87 (6. April 2009)

So da jetzt ja Ferien sind fahren wir auch oft in der Woche meistens ab 15 Uhr. Die Strecke ist im oberen Teil extrem schnell und im unteren leicht schmierig. 

Mich selbst haben sie heute am Roadgap mit 39,42 km/h geblitzt . Damit habe ich einen neuen Record aufgestellt aber die 40 km/h Marke immer noch nicht geknackt.

Hoffe wir sehen uns die Woche mal aufm Track.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Amok Josh (6. April 2009)

JA genau wer kommt den alles am Wochenende wieder vorbei hab richtig bock zum fahren!


----------



## contrast86 (6. April 2009)

hab das video jetzt auch mal gesehen, geht auf jeden ab. Nur die mucke hätte ohne sänger besser dazu gepasst. egal jedem das sene wa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contrast86 (6. April 2009)

achso mein chef hat wieder n guten raus gehauen, der geht so

wie nennt mann ein schwarzes meeeerrschwein?



nagger !!!

he he


----------



## _harzcore_ (8. April 2009)

Holla wollten morgen mal wieder zum spielen kommen 
seid ihr am start ?!?

der sebastian (weißes morewood) und der daniel


----------



## Whiplash 87 (8. April 2009)

Servus also ich persönlich werde vermutlich nicht da sein weil ich heute meine Gabel eingeschickt habe. Aber mein Bruder und die anderen wollen wohl fahren.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## _harzcore_ (8. April 2009)

jut dann wissen wa bescheid !!! bring evtl. nen sack kalk zum pudern mit 
bis morgen cu ...


----------



## Whiplash 87 (11. April 2009)

So Jungs,

fahren die letzten beiden Tage hat echt Spaß gemacht. Wir hatte auch Besuch aus der Nähe von Koblenz da und es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Leider gab es auch einige häftige Abflüge die aber zum Glück ohne Folgen blieben. 

Ich habe heute den Geschwindigkeitsrekord beim Steinfeld auch auf 40.45 km/h hochgeschraubt.

Es gibt jetzt auch eine Abstimmung wo ihr für unsere Strecke voten könnt. Wir freuen und über jede Positive Stimme.

http://www.rad-i-o.de/  einfach rechts oben bei Gudensberg  voten.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Amok Josh (11. April 2009)

du und dein tacho da ne das geht einem auch ganzschön auf die eier


----------



## Ivery (11. April 2009)

Amok Josh schrieb:


> du und dein tacho da ne das geht einem auch ganzschön auf die eier


----------



## PhiL07 (11. April 2009)

moinsen^^

hab für euch gevotet! 

Achso zum Video, ist cool aber die Mucke naja.. zu hart.. hab ich dort auch gepostet^^.


----------



## Ivery (11. April 2009)

Ein Teil des Amok Racing Team wird morgen zum trainieren in Winterberg anzutreffen sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tradingboj (12. April 2009)

frohe ostern und gute nacht jetzt allaaaa !
fnfdjovvvvvvvb   vv


----------



## Lilphil95 (13. April 2009)

ich hab auch gevotet...
schon 36 votes..


----------



## Eggii (14. April 2009)

hi  

wird am wochenende gefahren ?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (14. April 2009)

So hier mal die Bilder von den Bauarbeiten der Landung am Zielsprung und ein paar Eindrücke vom schönen Frühling der bei uns Einzug gehalten hat.

























Morgen komme die Verschalungs bretter und dann gehts weiter.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Ivery (14. April 2009)

Habs mir heute mal angeschaut und ich muss sagen da hat sich der Björn nicht lumpen lassen. Man achte mal drauf wie klein der Passat gegen die Landung ist dann weiß man was für Ausmaße sie hat!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (15. April 2009)

So hier mal nen kleiner Zwischenbericht von den Bauarbeiten. Nachher gehts weiter. Der Moritz ist der einzigste mit Kettensägenschein deswegen erst ma Stopp.

























Die Woche sollte das mit der Erde auch noch klappen und dann sind wir so gut wie durch mit der Strecken Sanierung.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhiL07 (15. April 2009)

krass! 
boar... bald ist die Schule rum... dann komm ich unbedingt ma vorbei!


----------



## 36karat (16. April 2009)

fährt heut abend zufällig jemand?so gegen 5?


----------



## Eggii (16. April 2009)

wir haben im moment ferien 


mfg :eggi ( philipp)


----------



## 36karat (16. April 2009)

dann sieht man sich. bis nachher.mfg christian


----------



## Berlinar (16. April 2009)

hallo alle zusammen...

bin wie mein name schon sagt aus berlin und bin jetzt hier nach hessen gekommen...
und natürlich will ich wie ihr bei diesem geilen wetter nur fahren. 
ich würd mir super gern mal eure strecke angucken und natürlich auch fahren. dafür bräuchte ich mal eine genaue beschreibung wie man zu eurer strecke kommt... jedoch bin ich autolos, also wäre es wichtig zu wissen ob man irgendwie mit öffentlichen verkehrsmitteln dorthin kommt...
hatte jetzt den samstag ins auge gefasst um mal vorbeizuschauen. ich denk mal das einige von euch dann auch da sein werden...
mfg sascha


----------



## 36karat (17. April 2009)

wo kommst du denn genau her?ich fahr von kassel aus mit auto und hab n platz frei auf meinem gepäckträger,da kann man denk ich mal was machen,gruß christian


----------



## Berlinar (17. April 2009)

komm aus gießen, is aber kein problem mit dem zug nach kassel zu fahren.
wenn du mich mitnehmen kannst wär das natürlich sehr geil...
sag mir bloß wann du los willst und wo wir uns treffen...


----------



## Lockedup90 (18. April 2009)

mmmhhh ist glaueb ich nen umweg wenn du erst nach kassel fährst. Guck doch mal, wenn du in Wabern aussteigt ob da net nen  bus nach gudensberg fährt. Wäre glaube ich sogar schneller!!


----------



## _harzcore_ (19. April 2009)

Holla !
Seid ihr morgen auch wieder am start ?!
Wollte so gegen 13:00 mal bei euch rumschauen !!!
greetz ...


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (29. April 2009)

*Mo's Pumptrack in Gudensberg - Der Bau beginnt !

Freitag 1. Mai ! *

frei nach dem Motto:Nicht laufen und saufen, sondern buddeln und schaufeln,
schwingen wir am 1. Mai die Schippen !

Im hinteren Teil um die Feuerstelle herrum wird der erste Teil des Pumptracks Tracks entstehen...

Alle motivierten Buddler sind herzlich eingeladen !

Im Anschluss an die Baumaßnahmen wird Feuer gemacht und gegrillt..

Bitte bringt Werkzeug und Gillzeug mit, wer sich in bester 1.Mai Manier hinterher einen Reinschütten will, bring noch das passende Trinkzeug mit
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





wer kommen will bitte bescheit geben, 

Ab 9.00 Uhr gehts los...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüsse 

Moritz         

Achso, für alle die den Pumptrackknall noch nicht gehört haben...

hier der Link zum Thema, einfach abonnieren, und ihr wisst was geht, wann gebaut und gefahren wir !!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5851930&posted=1#post5851930


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (15. Mai 2009)

jmd. am wochenende am start?
wollte vllt. nochmal vorbei schauen ...


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (15. Mai 2009)

Ich bin dabei, wann willst du fahren gehen ?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (15. Mai 2009)

Ich muss pausieren und mich erst ma erholen, war zu viel fahren die letzten Tag. Sehen uns in Winterberg.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## onkel_c (15. Mai 2009)

vorraussichtlich sonntag, ab ca. 13.00 uhr.

@björn: ja vllt. sehen wir uns, ob des gewaltig großen starterfeldes dürfte das aber zufall sein...


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (15. Mai 2009)

das hört sich gut an, wen dus genauer weist gib bescheit...


----------



## onkel_c (16. Mai 2009)

falls es trocken bleibt, würe ich mein glück gegen 13.00 uhr probieren!


----------



## Amok Josh (16. Mai 2009)

ich hätte auch lust mal wieder zu fahren aber möchte auch das wetter abwarten... denn wenn es so regenet wie letzte nacht wird es denke ich nicht so einen spaß machen


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (16. Mai 2009)

So wies aussieht, solls Morgen regnen...


----------



## onkel_c (17. Mai 2009)

wird leider doch nichts bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (17. Mai 2009)

Es hat nicht geregnet ! Und wir konnten schön entspannt radeln...


----------



## PHATpedro (17. Mai 2009)

ein traum!
schoene verhaeltnisse..

schoener sonntag!
ideal ausgeklungen..

bis zum naechsten mal


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (18. Mai 2009)

.


----------



## boxxer10 (27. Mai 2009)

hey ho alle mann der frogger aus kassel wollte mall fragen wegen biken am wochenende gruss der frogger.


----------



## Whiplash 87 (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

das fahren auf der Strecke wurde uns vor läufig untersagt. Wir haben eine Anzeige wegen Illegaler Baumaßnahmen erhalten. Wir sind nun dabei die Sachen nachträglich per Bauantrag genehmigen zu lassen. Die Benutzung der Strecke ist dann nur noch Vereinsmitgliedern gestattet. 

Der Jahresbeitrag liegt bei 50 Euro, der Monats Beitrag bei 10 Euro.

Der Start, Die Roadgaps und der Zielsprung sind mit Absperrungen vorerst unfahrbar gemacht worden.

Wenn es wieder neue Infos gibt geben wir euch bescheid. 

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## onkel_c (28. Mai 2009)

hi björn,

wie das, ich dachte bei euch sei alles in 'trockenen tüchern'?

gruß + viel erfolg
carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (28. Mai 2009)

Ja dachten wir auch keine Mensch wusste das wir auf der Vereins strecke für Baumaßnahmen wie die Sprünge usw. Bauanträge stellen müssen. Wir sind aber dran und haben uns bereits mit den zuständigen Behörden getroffen. Wir müssen jetzt den Bauantrag stellen und dann geht das alles seinen Weg. Abreisen oder ähnliches müssen wir nach dem bisherigen Stand nichts. Die zuständigen Herren haben sich auch schon ein Bild der Strecke über youtube gemacht und waren sehr angetan und fanden was wir machen gut.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Amok Josh (28. Mai 2009)

björn der fereins beittrag den der shoppi im fahrradladen erwänt hatte war aber längst nich t so hoch ich weiß nicht ob ich lust habe jährlich 50 euro zu blechen die rede war mal von deutlich weniger. gruß jooooosh


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (28. Mai 2009)

50 Euro / Jahr, fürs fahren auf ner legalen Strecke direkt vor der Haustür mit Versicherungsschutz ist n Witz...

Manchmal frag ich mich wos hängt... das kostet nen Bikepark am Wochenende...

Fragt mal lieber, was der Verein schon alles so für uns gemacht hat, schon bezahlt hat, obwohl noch keiner drin war... wisst ihr eigendlich was ne Versicherung für sone Vereinsanlage kostet - (war Auflage um überhaupt die Strecke betreiben zu dürfen)...

Das sind im Monat 4 euro und n bischen fürs Biken... Das Versäuft jeder ohne Schmerzen am WE... aber fürs Hobby is nix übrig ???

Denk ma drüber nach...


----------



## onkel_c (29. Mai 2009)

soweit ist das schon richtig.
nur wer, wie ich, schon  länger in x vereinen ist, überlegt sich natürlich ob er noch einem verein beitreten will, zumal ich von vereinsmeierei nicht viel halte.

gegen einen obolus fürs trainieren/fahren spricht natürlich nichts, schließlich hat der verein ja auch die arbeit!


----------



## boxxer10 (1. Juni 2009)

jo hey björn ike frogger echt scheise hate mich schon gewundert am samstag 
aber hate es jetzt grade gelesen danke nochmal wenn ihr wieder hilfe braucht dann kanste mich anrufen meine nummer .01734011122 gruss frogger.


----------



## boxxer10 (1. Juni 2009)

meintest du mich mit nem verein onkel c gruss der frogger .


----------



## onkel_c (2. Juni 2009)

nö.


----------



## boxxer10 (2. Juni 2009)

ich dachte weiste schon was neues .


----------



## _harzcore_ (7. Juni 2009)

Holla Jungs !
Hat sich schon was bei euch getan mit der Baubehörde und dem pöbelnden RentnerMob ?!?
Wenn ihr was neues wißt oder wir als nicht Vereinsangehörige euch helfen/
unterstützen können meldet euch !!! 
wäre cool mal wieder bei euch den berg hoch zu schieben !!!


----------



## PHATpedro (7. Juni 2009)

yeah! harzcore mit phattyphatsen im schlepptau!
wir stuerzen, wir schieben, wir schaufeln!

bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (8. Juni 2009)

Hier mal das nen Video vom Ochsenkopf, wo Björn, Moritz und ich waren!!!

http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/videos_bilder/aktuelles_62.html


----------



## Eggii (30. Juni 2009)

nichts los hier oder was ??


----------



## boxxer10 (30. Juni 2009)

moinsen eggii und alles fitt bei euch deine sachen liegen noch bei mir sind auch gewaschen muss nur ma gucken wann ich sie dir bringe sind gerade dabei eine legale strecke zu bauen warten aber noch auf die bestätigung vom vorstamt kassel .guten gruss frogger .


----------



## Lockedup90 (30. Juni 2009)

boxxer10 schrieb:


> moinsen eggii und alles fitt bei euch deine sachen liegen noch bei mir sind auch gewaschen muss nur ma gucken wann ich sie dir bringe sind gerade dabei eine legale strecke zu bauen warten aber noch auf die bestätigung vom vorstamt kassel .guten gruss frogger .




habe ich was verpasst von wegen legaler Strecke??


----------



## Eggii (1. Juli 2009)

okay


----------



## MR-X (3. Juli 2009)

boxxer10 schrieb:


> moinsen eggii und alles fitt bei euch deine sachen liegen noch bei mir sind auch gewaschen muss nur ma gucken wann ich sie dir bringe sind gerade dabei eine legale strecke zu bauen warten aber noch auf die bestätigung vom vorstamt kassel .guten gruss frogger .



zu viel gekokst !?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (3. Juli 2009)

Falscher Thread!! 

Ich möchte nicht das hier alles zugemüllt wird. Bezüglich fahren schreibt mir ne Pm mehr kann ich dazu momentan nicht sagen. Die Strecke ist auf jeden Fall wenn der Bauantrag durch ist in Top Zustand und das ein oder andere hat sich durch Zauberhand verändert .

Mfg

B.Simon


----------



## Amok Josh (12. Juli 2009)

Flo und daniel wollte nur bescheit sagen das ich heute nicht fahren werde da es die ganze letzt nacht wieder geregnet hat wie aus eimern und ich auch keinen richtigen matschreifen hier habe.
Wenn es die nächsten tage wieder schöner werden sollte will ich aber 100 pro mal wieder fahren.
lg Josh


----------



## Lockedup90 (12. Juli 2009)

Auch noch so nen schön Wetter Fahrer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eggii (29. Juli 2009)

hi werde heute  fahren gehen  wollte ich nur sagen           kommt noch wer ?


----------



## daniel_k (29. Juli 2009)

darf ma schon wieder?
wäre ma nich schlecht,wenn ma wieder öfter geschrieben wird


----------



## Eggii (29. Juli 2009)

ja man darf fahren .... 

morgen weden auch wieder ein parr leute oben anzutreffen sein um zu fahren


mfg: philipp


----------



## Amok Josh (11. August 2009)

hey hab mal wieder bock zu fahren nur nicht allein wollte mal fragen ob noch jemand mit kommen würde?


----------



## Eggii (11. August 2009)

wann willste den fahren


----------



## Amok Josh (19. August 2009)

Hallo ich weiß nicht wer es war aber ich wollte nur mal sagen das wenn man bei uns fährt und schon auf der halben strecke das flatterband ab fährt es ja wohl nicht zu viel verlangt ist mal wieder ein paar davon wieder rein zu hängen und seinen scheiß müll auch wieder mit nimmt und nicht im halben wald verteilt  liebe grüße Joshu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (27. August 2009)

Hallo, hier mal wieder die neusten News.

Ich habe letzte Woche mit meinem Bruder ums Roadgap viele Flatterbänder neumachen müssen, weil irgendwer sie zerrissen hat. Des weitern lag Müll (Corny Packungen und Suppen Tüten) rum. Wenn ihr schon fahren geht obwohl keiner vom Verein dabei ist hinterlasst alles Aufgeräumt und zerstört nichts mutwillig. Es kann passieren das man abfliegt und das Flatterband zu kurz zum wieder ganz machen ist, aber das war defenetiv nicht der Fall. 

Ich kann nur für die hoffen die es waren das ich sie nicht erwische!!!

Jetzt zu nem anderen wichtigen Thema

Für die Strecke muss Jährlich ein nicht gerader geringer Betrag für die Versicherung bezahlt werden. Wir sind auch ständig dabei die Strecke zu pflegen und die "Rampen" in einem guten Zustand zu halten, das verschlinkt auch alles Geld für Materialien. Wie ihr mitbekommen habt müssen wir auch einen Bauantrag stellen, der auch nicht billig ist. Um dieses Kosten zu decken dürfen nur noch Vereinsmitglieder auf der Strecke fahren. 

Im Fahrradladen Gudensberg liegen Vereins Anträge, dort könnt ihr euch Anmelden. Es kostet euch einmalige 50 Euro, es handelt sich nicht um einen Jahresbeitrag. 50 Euro sind nur wirklich nicht viel, ohne die es aber nicht möglich ist eine legale Strecke zu betreiben, jetzt seit ihr gefragt.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## _harzcore_ (28. August 2009)

Jup bin dabei !!!
Eure Mühe und Arbeit soll nicht unbezahlt bleiben !!!
Weiter so Jungs ....


----------



## Whiplash 87 (9. September 2009)

Hallo,

Die letzten Beiden Tage haben wir dir Strecke mit den Fächerbesen mal sauber gemacht.
Ich habe heute mit Joshua angefangen die neuen Elemente fürs Rennen einzubauen. Hier einfach mal ein paar Bilder.












Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## FR-Jonny (20. September 2009)

Werde heute mal vorbei kommen!


----------



## _harzcore_ (21. September 2009)

Holla !
Wollt morgen mal rumkommen nen bißchen im Dreck spielen 
Jemand am Start ???


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (22. September 2009)

Hi sag einfach bescheid wann dann bin ich dabei.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## 36karat (29. September 2009)

wann soll das rennen denn stattfinden?wenn ich in den verein eintrete,bin ich dann auch gleichzeitig im team oder wie verhält sich das?
MFG Christian


----------



## Whiplash 87 (29. September 2009)

Das Rennen findet am 17 Oktober statt hier der Link zum Rennen. 

Nein du bist nicht im Team wenn du dich im Verein anmeldest. Das Team hat damit nichts zu tun, es ist nur so das ein paar Mitglieder hier ansässig sind.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## -Kiwi- (30. September 2009)

Hi.
Möchte am kommenden Samstag auf eure Strecke. Wird jemand von euch da sein?
Gruß, Kiwi.

P.S.: Hat jemand mal bitte die Anfahrt? Brauche nur die Adresse der Straße oder des Weges wo ich parken kann. THX!


----------



## Amok Josh (30. September 2009)

Hey grüß dich gegen wieviel uhr wolltest du den so fahren gehen??? 

Der weg dort hin ist hier segr gut beschrieben ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=422454&highlight=gudensberg

gruß Josh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (30. September 2009)

Ich wollte am Sonntag hin weil Papa dann Taxi spielen darf 
Aus welcher Richtung kommste denn? Falls du über Bad Wildungen kommst kannste mich ja mitnehmen


----------



## -Kiwi- (30. September 2009)

Danke.
Der Wagen ist schon voll. Werden zu zweit erscheinen.
Denke, dass wir gegen Mittag da sein werden. Allerdings nur, wenn es nicht volle Pulle regnet.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Amok Josh (1. Oktober 2009)

HAllO alsooo ich selbst habe eigentlich dieses wochenende garkeine zeit wegen schularbeiten....     werde trotzdem samstag vormittag bis frühen nachmittag fahren gehn  es werden dann sehr warscheinlich noch weiterhin am nachmittag freunde von mir da sein die selbst auchnoch fahren wollten also wird denke ich auf jedenfall jemand da sein 
gruß josh


----------



## Schaaf (1. Oktober 2009)

Ha Joshua! Erkannt 
Wann ist bei dir Vormittag? Also wenns Wetter gut ist werd ich so gegen 10,11 uhr mal vorbeischauen. Vater muss leider um halb 1 zuHause sein also muss ich 1 1/2 Stunden knüppeln aber wird schon gehen 
Ist die Strecke schwer? Nicht das mich alle Leute nicht aufen Trail lassen wegen Bein&Arm Protektoren


----------



## Amok Josh (1. Oktober 2009)

also ich sags mal so brauchen tuste die schon sind schon stellen wo du in die steine fallen könntest 
leicht ..ich weiß ja auch nicht wie du fährst von daher kann ich schwer beurteilen ob sie dir schwerfallen wird oder nicht wann ich ganau da sein werde werde ich nochma hier hinein schreiben


----------



## Amok Josh (1. Oktober 2009)

ums nochmal klar zu sagen 
.... du solltest schon zusehen das du protektoren von freunden bekommst den das steht ja auch in der streckenregelung das man welche benötigt und wenn dir dann was passiert ist das nicht grade gut 
wenn man  noch nicht so erfahren ist dann könnte es bei uns schon sehr schnell passieren das man sich hinlegt also sieh zu das du an schoner ran kommst  ist nunmal leider so 
lg Josh


----------



## Schaaf (1. Oktober 2009)

Ach ich bin in Winterberg die Downhillstrecke runtergekommen ohne zu stürzen und musste einfach meinen Freunden hinterher fahren. Nix mit Strecke vorher angucken 
Arme und Knie' decken ja vieles ab. Stürzen tu ich so gut wie nie. 

!!!!!!!!*Weitere Aussichten:* 
Am Samstag im Süden freundlich, nach Norden hin stärkere Bewölkung, aber meist trocken. 15 bis 19 Grad.!!!!!!!!

Also ich bin ca. von 10-12 uhr da!


----------



## contrast86 (1. Oktober 2009)

So leute bin samstag mit sicherheit auch am start, werde morgen auch nochmal die anlieger freimachen von dem ganzen eichelscheiß und vielleicht auch noch fahren gehen. samstag wirds auf jeden fall was.

 UND NOCH WAS WEGEN DEN PROTEKTOREN, UNBEDINGT ANZIEHEN, DAS IS KEIN SPAß DA OBEN. UND ZU SAGEN DAS MANN SO GUT WIE NIE STÜRZT IS JA N BISSCHEN WAAGE. UND ES STEHT NICHT UMSONST IN DER VEREINSSATZUNG, DAS PROTEKTOREN GETRAGEN WERDEN MÜSSEN, NOCHMAL. MÜSSSSSEN 
WIR DÜRFEN EUCH SONST NICHT FAHREN LASSEN, DAS IST FAKT. UND DIE REGELN WERDEN BITTE NICHT MISSACHTET. AMOK CHEF BJÖRN SIEHT DAS MIT SICHERHEIT GENAU SO. DAS GANZE HAT AUCH VERSICHERUNGSTECHNISCHE GRÜNDE.


----------



## Schaaf (1. Oktober 2009)

So wie sich der Björn einpackt kann ich nicht mitziehen. Der zieht ja alles an was geht außer ne google hehe.
Ja natürlich ist das spekulation. Bad Wildungen hat auch nicht die mördertrails. Knie und Arme sind auf jedenfall was, Battlejacket wird nach dem Winter gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contrast86 (2. Oktober 2009)

So, wahr vorhin nochma 2 std. im wald mitm fächerbesen den unteren Teil der Strecke von den eicheln befreien. kann also problemlos wieder gefahren werden. werde mich vielleicht nacher nochmal aufs rad schwingen und fahren gehn. morgen bin ich dann auf jeden fall da.


----------



## Amok Josh (2. Oktober 2009)

so ich bin morgen gegen 11 uhr da oben ...david kannst ja nochmal schreiben ob du mit dabei bist und ob du den mo mit bringst um 11... dominik kommt um halb 12

zu den protektoren... ich will kein spielverderber sein aber die protektoren müssen bei uns nunmal sein sonst bekommen wir selbst probleme du musst ja auch nicht soviel anhaben wie björn aber jacket und knie- schienbeinprotektoren sowie ein helm müssen schon sein sry hat leider alles seine gründe 
ich selbst fahre oft genug auf unserer strecke und leg mich hin und wieder mal ordentlich hin also soviel dazu 
wir sehn uns hoffe ich alle morgen 
gruß josh


----------



## Schaaf (2. Oktober 2009)

Mit der Jacket kann ich leider nicht dienen. Aber hab mich mal mit dem Karl hier unterhalten und ist eigentlich nur verständlich warum ihr so pingelig seit. Bei verletzten Sperrung der Strecke - will man natürlich nicht.
Ich kreuze dann auch schonmal um 10 uhr auf. Ich hab gehört man kann dann nur einen Teil der Strecke fahren weil was abgesperrt ist und erst aufgemacht werden muss von euch?
Naja ich werd in der zwischenzeit Streckenbesichtigung treiben


----------



## Eggii (2. Oktober 2009)

hi denke mal das ich auch so gegen 11 uhr daoben sein werde  

gruß: philipp


----------



## contrast86 (2. Oktober 2009)

Bin gegen halb elf morgen an der strecke vielleicht auch früher, kommt aufs bierpensum heute an. Mo kommt sehr wahrscheinlich nich mit da er noch krank ist. also freunde des gefederten zweirads. bis morgen


----------



## contrast86 (2. Oktober 2009)

ACHSO, GANZ WITCHTIG, DER MO KAM GERADE REIN und hat gesagt, dass er uns ab halb zwei, zwei mit der bridge wieder shutteln könnte. also wenn ihr bock drauf habt, nimmt jeder zwei euro spritgeld mit und wir könne heizen wie sau ohne schieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (2. Oktober 2009)

contrast86 schrieb:


> ACHSO, GANZ WITCHTIG, DER MO KAM GERADE REIN und hat gesagt, dass er uns ab halb zwei, zwei mit der bridge wieder shutteln könnte. also wenn ihr bock drauf habt, nimmt jeder zwei euro spritgeld mit und wir könne heizen wie sau ohne schieben




Hehe geile Sache. Für wieviel fährt er mich nach Fritzlar damit ich von da nach Hause chillen kann mitem Downhiller?


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (2. Oktober 2009)

Das sollte doch machbar sein...denke fürn paar Euro karren wir dich auch nach Frz...denke n 5er sollte reichen.

Muss morgen doch nicht arbeiten,  Werde ab 10 Uhr an der Strecke sein und Shutteln... 

Wir können 5-6 Bikes plus fahrer mit einer fuhre Hochschaffen. Denke das ich schon bis Nachmittags da bin. Wer hat bringt bitte Große Pappen zum Bikeschutz mit.

Jeder der Shuttle fahren möchte ist mit 2-3 Euro dabei, jenachdem wie lange wir rumgurken.


----------



## Lilphil95 (2. Oktober 2009)

eyey.. da bin ich dabei wenn ich komme


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (3. Oktober 2009)

also wir sind  mit shuttle gleich an der strecke yiiiiiiiihaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lilphil95 (3. Oktober 2009)

Oh man! 
Mein blöder Lenker lenkt nich richtig . 
Jetzt kann ich doch nich kommen :'(


----------



## Schaaf (3. Oktober 2009)

Auch wenn ich nicht lange bleiben konnte war's schonmal geil. Muss man nicht immer nach Winterberg fahren.
Lade nachher ein paar Fotos hoch, werden sich aber sammeln. Ach und mein rechter Arm wird langsam schwer...verdammt


----------



## FR-Jonny (6. Oktober 2009)

Bilder hochgeladen?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (9. Oktober 2009)

sonntag gehe ich fahren .. noch jemand dabei ???
gruß josh


----------



## contrast86 (10. Oktober 2009)

jep dabei


----------



## alu-arne (10. Oktober 2009)

würde als gast gern mal vorbeischauen - wenn´s nicht aus kübeln schüttet... ab wann trifft man euch denn dort an?

grüsse, arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eggii (10. Oktober 2009)

mal gucken will warschenlich auch kommen ma schaun wies wetter ist wann wollt ihr den dahocH ???


gruß PHiLIpP


----------



## Amok Josh (14. Oktober 2009)

hey leute wir haben heute die koplette strecke gerecht frei von laub und nüssen gemacht ....   die strecke ist total trocken hätte ich niemals gedacht 

ich bin morgen um 15 uhr da oben um ein bischen zu fahren .... ich kann leider nicht früher kommen  wer lust hat kann ja vorbei kommen und mit fahren 
lg josh


----------



## Ready To Race (14. Oktober 2009)

muss ich jetz alles was ich in den letzten monaten nich gelesen habe nachholen oder darf ich einfach so fragen ob am we tatsächlich das diesjährliche rennen ist, ohne verprügelt zu werden ? 
allerliebste grüße,
patti


----------



## Schaaf (14. Oktober 2009)

Am Samstag dieser Woche!


----------



## Eggii (15. Oktober 2009)

hi 

am 17.10 2009  ist das rennen  

anmeldungen gibts  es unter  http://www.der-fahrradladen.de/

kostet insgesamt 15 euro mit shuttle  essen und trinken gibt es vor ort auch 

mfg: philipp


----------



## thom66 (15. Oktober 2009)

hallo 

ich wollte doch mal fragen ob jemand aus der richtung kommt in der man über Felsberg-Altenbrunslar fährt denn ich würde mit dem zug anreisen und wollte fragen ob mich denn jemand da morgens vorm training noch mitnehmen kann am samstag nach gudensberg ?????????
(ich wäre um 8:10 in altenbrunslar am bahnhof...)

gruß thom66


----------



## Ready To Race (15. Oktober 2009)

oh mannooo
letzes jahr hab ich ja nur gefilmt und zugeguckt, mich aber geärgert, dass ich net mitgefahren bin, die strecke wär ich nämlich auch gut udn locker runtergekommen mit meinem fridolin und meinem nicht vorhandenem fahrkönnen 

jetz weiß ich nicht, ob ich das dies jahr wagen und organisieren soll 
aber meazii für die antwort 
ahso, fahrn denn überhaupt mädels mit oder wär ich mal wieder die einzige?

bis samstag evtl.
patti


----------



## Eggii (16. Oktober 2009)

hi

also für dieses jahr haben sich deutlich mehr leute angemeldet 
Also ich denk schon das ein parr mädchen/ frauen kommen werden haben ja auch ein frauen klasse. 

lg: Philipp


----------



## Schaaf (16. Oktober 2009)

Ja glaube von 11 auf 30. So um den dreh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ready To Race (16. Oktober 2009)

so das wetter is sooo geil 
NICHT, aber egal ..
musste jetz feststellen, dass ich keine möglichkeit zum hin und herkommen, das audo is das we nämlich nicht daaaa 

ICH WILL DOCH AUUUCH 
immer der gleiche rotz


----------



## Schaaf (16. Oktober 2009)

Ja ich guck raus und das Wetter wird in 20km luftlinie nicht anders sein als hier. Windig, Nass und Kalt. Perfekt NICHT?!


----------



## Ready To Race (16. Oktober 2009)

ich sch....eiß ja mal aufs wetter.. aber...
KOMMT JEMAND AN GÖTTINGEN VORBEI?? 
iwer mag mir jetzt sagen, dass er mcih mitnehmen kann, egal ob mit, oder ohne rad!! 
ich sag auch ganz lieb bitte und überhaupt bin ich auch 'ne gaanz nette!!!
ich kann ja sogar auch autofahren xD

halluu, hier her
muchas gracias
und jetzt, ganz schnell melden!
lg


----------



## FR-Jonny (17. Oktober 2009)

top event! 
wetter hat auch super mitgespielt


----------



## _harzcore_ (25. Oktober 2009)

Holla !
Heute jemand am start von euch ???
Kommt Leute die Sonne scheint mit spätsommerlichen temperaturen


----------



## Schaaf (25. Oktober 2009)

wunder dich nur nicht wenn jetzt niemand kommt. Ich hätt auch lust aber kein Auto 
Geile Fotos haste  spielkinder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (6. November 2009)

Jemand bock morgen oder übermorgen ne Runde Biken zu gehen??


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (7. November 2009)

Bock schon, bin leider erkältet...wenn morgen Fitter da JJJJJAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## contrast86 (7. November 2009)

hättt auch bock kann aber erst morgen, hab heute leider keine Zeit.

DAvid


----------



## Lockedup90 (7. November 2009)

Ok, dann würde ich sagen morgen also Sonntag steht!!


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (29. November 2009)

Kommt wir fräsen Rillen in den Dreck !

Will heute unbedingt fahren ! Jemand dabei ?

Unter umständen wäre ich bereit auch schnell nach Willingen zu rammeln, der Lift läuft heute und Wetter ist Ok....

Sonst bin ich heute auf dem DH in Gudensberg, und später auf dem Hiddentrack...

Wenn sich wer anschließen will am besten schnell durchklingeln...bin gleich offline.

Moritz Mobil:  01522 88 17 200

Los, Handy nehmen und anrufen....vergammeln könnt ihr heute abend auch noch!!!

Grüße an alle !


----------



## Schaaf (29. November 2009)

Hätte nächste Woche interesse wenn ich beim Björn vorbeischau wegen meinen Schuhen. Hoffen wir das das Wetter dann gut ist


----------



## Schaaf (4. Dezember 2009)

Morgen einer da? Das Wetter scheint erste Sahne zu bleiben


----------



## Whiplash 87 (4. Dezember 2009)

Wir haben heute den ersten double oben neu gemacht. Wenn das Wetter morgen gut ist lasse ich mich vllt. dazu hinreisen en runde zu drehen. Aber wahrscheinlich werde ich den Rausch der Nacht ausschlafen und danach an der Strecke bauen.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Lockedup90 (4. Dezember 2009)

Mal sehen, wenn ich morgen die Möglichkeit habe, werde ich auch mal vorbeischauen!!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich war heute mim Lennart ordentllich schaufeln. Das Ergebniss könnt ihr euch hier ansehen.





Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lilphil95 (5. Dezember 2009)

wo ist das denn ?

ist doch nich die normale DH Strecke oder ?


----------



## Schaaf (5. Dezember 2009)

doch klar, direkt hinterm ersten Steinfeld


----------



## Whiplash 87 (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich war heute mal wieder fleißig am Werkeln diesmal stand mir Moritz zur Seite. So nach und nach Bekommen wir alle Sprünge verschalt und aufgearbeitet. Dann kann es nächstes Frühjahr und natürlich so lange keine Schnee liegt losgehen. Die Nächsten Projekte sind folgende:

- Landung vom double vorm Zielsprung verschalen

- den double nach dem Steinfeld aufarbeiten

- im unteren Teil es noch etwas ruppiger gestalten

- Blätter weg machen

So saß Anfangs aus





Kurz vor der Fertigstellung





Bei uns wir es ab jetzt auch folgender Maßen gehandhabt. Es dürfen nur noch ausschließlich Vereinsmitglieder auf der Strecke fahren. Wegen einer Anmeldung für den Verein schreibt einfach mich an. Jeder darf 3 mal zum schnuppern vorbei kommen und sich selbst ein Bild von der Strecke machen. Ich werde das rigoros ohne Ausnahmen durchsetzen, weil es sonst denen die im Verein sind gegenüber unfair ist. 50 Euro einmalig sind auch wirklich nicht viel. Die Strecke verursacht halt auch laufende kosten (Versicherung) die gedeckt werden müssen.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## =Eggmeg= (7. Dezember 2009)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Ich war heute mim Lennart ordentllich schaufeln. Das Ergebniss könnt ihr euch hier ansehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DA IST MEIN MUSCHILENNART


----------



## Schaaf (7. Dezember 2009)

Na dann hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter, dass man das gleich einweihen kann


----------



## Ivery (7. Dezember 2009)

=Eggmeg= schrieb:


> DA IST MEIN MUSCHILENNART


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (27. Dezember 2009)

Heidihoh ihr vorm Kaminhocker....

Wir suchen noch nen paar Hardcore F I C K E R !

Morgen gehen wir fahren, Hiddentrack 2 muss entjungfert werden - Jeder darf seine besten Gummis mit den größten Noppen mitbringen und sie der zukümftigen Schlampe mal schön durch die Ritze ziehen...!!! 

Wer auch Geil ist und nicht weis wo der GangBang steigt ruft mich am besten an:

015228817200, oder per Email an [email protected]


----------



## Schaaf (27. Dezember 2009)

Habt ihr nicht ein Video auf eurer Homepage vom Trail? Simon hatte mir mal eins geschickt. Könnt ihr Fotos machen?


----------



## FR-Jonny (27. Dezember 2009)

Das Angebot werd ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. 
Was kostets denn die Stunde? 
Hoffe es lassen sich einige blicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasse666 (2. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute. 
Findet dieses Jahr wieder ein Rennen in Gudensberg statt?


----------



## Schaaf (9. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe doch mal.
Dieser verfluchte Schnee soll endlich weg. Ich will fahren :/
Warst du der, mit dem roten Hemd, der beim letzten mitgefahren ist?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (15. Februar 2010)

So der ewige Schnee hängt mir zum Hals raus. Wer hat Lust mal ne gepflegte Runde im Schnee zu schreddern? Der untere Teil der Strecke durfte gehen. 

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Schaaf (15. Februar 2010)

Ist denn unter dem Schnee eis? Hier ist überall eine Eisschicht unterm Schnee. Wenn es nur Schnee wäre, wär er relativ schnell weggekehrt. Würd man mit 2-3 Mann auch schnell schaffen


----------



## Whiplash 87 (15. Februar 2010)

Weiß ich nicht muss ich ma schauen, aber weggekehrt wird da nix, eher frei gefräst habe doch extra ma Flats besorgt.


----------



## Schaaf (15. Februar 2010)

Also ich könnte Sa&So kommen aber glaub mir, da liegt so viel Schnee, dass du bergab nen Wolf reintreten musst um überhaupt auf Geschwindigkeit zu bleiben. So wird das bestimmt nichts :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (21. Februar 2010)

Also war am Freitag oben mim roten Teufel. 





Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Schaaf (21. Februar 2010)

Who krass! 
Ich dachte es wäre orange. Nächstes Samstag wird gefahren


----------



## Bamboochaalex (22. Februar 2010)

Eure Strecke schaut very gut aus! ich war selber schon nen paar mal da und habs mir angeschaut, aber gefahren bin ich leider noch nich :/ kommt aber bald 
kennt ihr den hannes ebner?


----------



## Eggii (26. Februar 2010)

ja ich kenn den


----------



## Bamboochaalex (26. Februar 2010)

joo... dat is mein stiefbruder... deshalb bin ich dann ab und zu au mal in gdb^^ joo und wenn mein radl zusammengebaut is, dann komm ich mal...


----------



## Flowz (26. Februar 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Warst du der, mit dem roten Hemd, der beim letzten mitgefahren ist?



Karriert? 

des war ich


----------



## Schaaf (26. Februar 2010)

Ja mit dem Session 88 wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Hätte gerne mal probesitzen gemacht.

Nächste Woche wär ich dafür, mal zu fahren. Bis dahin ists sicher trocken


----------



## Whiplash 87 (26. Februar 2010)

Morgen und/oder Sonntag wollen wir fahren gehen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Ivery (27. Februar 2010)

Und immer dran denken das nur noch Vereinsmitglieder fahren können aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen. Also ab in den Fahrradladen Gudensberg einmalig 50 Euro für eine Mitgliedschaft bezahlen und grenzenlos Radfahren.


----------



## Whiplash 87 (27. Februar 2010)

Genau so siehts aus!!

Ich war heute das erste ma im neuen Jahr bei uns fahren. Der Schnee ist weg und man kann wieder Gas gben, durch den ganzen getauten Schnee ist es noch etwas feucht ist aber nicht weiter schlimm. Morgen gibts dann die nächste Runde.

Hier nochmal 2 Bilder nach dem fahren.









Also hoffentlich bis morgen.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 36karat (4. März 2010)

also ich habe mich heute im fahrradladen bei euch im verein angemeldet und die 50 euro auch gleich bezahlt,nur damit ihr bescheid wisst.freue mich schon,gruß christian


----------



## Schaaf (4. März 2010)

Mich würds interessieren, wie die Strecke nach Xyntia aussieht. Hier liegen (wortwörtlich) einhundert Bäume quer. Darunter 15meter lang


----------



## Zinker (14. März 2010)

Geil geil. Strecke sieht tip top aus


----------



## Whiplash 87 (16. März 2010)

So Jungs, ic hwar heute mim roten Baron ne Runde fahren und es geht aller erste Sahne. Das Flatterband fliegt halt überall noch etwas vom Winter rum aber das machen wir noch. Am Wochenende soll es richtig gutes Wettergeben, hoffe man sieht sich.

Der rote Baron trainiert fleißig. Selbst beim hoch schieben schön Aerodynamisch




Mein Bike mir neuer Boxxer hat heute den ersten Ausritt bekommen




Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (23. März 2010)

Schade das die Strecke nur noch Vereinsmitgliedern vorbehalten ist... Für die paar Tage die ich noch hier lohnt es 
nicht in den Verein einzutreten :-(


----------



## Whiplash 87 (24. März 2010)

Bei dem guten Wetter der letzten Tage haben wir uns nicht Lumpen lassen und das neue Projekt in Angriff genommen. Die neue Strecke nennen wir The Nature.


























Morgen gehts weiter dann werde ich auch ma ne erste Testrunde drehen.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Downhill Lucki (25. März 2010)

sieht ja schon mal richtig geil aus! weiter so björn!
hoffentlich können wir die bis zum trainingstag schon ordentlich rocken...

cheers lukas


----------



## Whiplash 87 (5. April 2010)

Wir sind mit der zweiten Strecke bis zum Parkplatz fertig, der obere Teil ist fertig der untere muss dann noch ausgebaut werden aber die Streckenführung steht und man kann bis unten durch fahren. Ich würde mich freuen heute wieder einige zum fahren zu sehen. Alle die nicht im Verein sind können 2 mal vorbei kommen und so fahren um sich das ganze einfach mal anzuschauen. Für die die öfters kommen ist aber das eintreten in den Verein unumgänglich. 

Für alle die von weiter wegkommen. Gegen eine Spende von 2 Euro in die Vereinskasse könnt ihr auch fahren.

Ein Helmcam Video der neuen Strecke ist bereits gedreht und ich will mal schauen ob ich das nicht hoch geladen bekomme.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Whiplash 87 (6. April 2010)

Morgen gegen 14 Uhr werden wir voraussichtlich wieder an der Strecke sein zum fahren.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (11. April 2010)

Moin, will heute in Gudensberg fahren gehen, alle Sonntagsfahrer sind hiermit zu ner netten Session eingeladen !

Bin ab 13.00 Uhr da...


Grüße an alle,

Moritz


----------



## Amok Josh (11. April 2010)

Ich komme vorbei!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (11. April 2010)

Hier schonmal ein erstes kleines Video von dem großen double auf " The Nature"

[ame="http://vimeo.com/10830119"]http://vimeo.com/10830119[/ame]

[ame="http://vimeo.com/10840597"]http://vimeo.com/10840597[/ame]

Ich habe heute den großen Double unten mit Hilfe vom Eggi fertig geschaufelt.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## =Eggmeg= (12. April 2010)

Endgeil


----------



## Amok Josh (12. April 2010)

MORITZ mach das Video fitt !!!!!


----------



## Amok Josh (13. April 2010)

Sooo jungs ich bin die nächsten tage erstmal raus mit wald hab sehr sehr viel für die schule zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falcon153 (15. April 2010)

Hi,
mal eine Frageâ¦gibt es dieses Jahr in Gudensber auch wieder ein Rennenâ¦und wenn ja wann?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. April 2010)

die strecke sieht ja richtig geil aus! weiter so! nur nach dem gap ist es ein bisschen zu viel geradeaus...

hey mo...welches bike haste da? ist das n altes glory (also das vorletzte mein ich )

cheers lukas


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (15. April 2010)

Hi Lukas, Ja haste richtig geschaut...ist mein Übergangsbike, das Summum lässt ja leider auf sich warten... geht richtig gut für sein alter das Giant, aber 21 KG !!

Strecke ist schon verändert nach dem Gap, auch vor dem Gap ists anders, habe nen neues Vid, muss noch schneiden usw, dann stell ich rein..

Gruß


----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. April 2010)

ja das mit dem mondraker ist schon echt mist! aber die ersten sind ja schon ausgeliefert worden oder? dürfte also nicht mehr allzu lange dauern! bist du nächstes we auch da?

freu mich schon auf die neue strecke !


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (16. April 2010)

ja, sollte laut shocktherapie die nächsten Tage kommen, (angeblich sind wir die nächsten in der Liste an die ausgeliefert wird...) aber wer weis das schon so genau...

Ich bin am Trainingstag auch da...werde heute nochmal zum bauen auf der neuen Strecke sein und nach dem RoadGap was hinzaubern...

Wer helfen will kann sich bei mir melden:

01522 88 17 200

oder einfach heute Nachmittag im Wald vorbeischauen !


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (16. April 2010)

Ja das war ja der Hammer, soviele Helfer das man die Bäume kaum noch sehen konnte... 

Spaß beseite, war selber faul und bin lieber fahren gegangen...


Morgen solls nicht anders sein !

Das Wetter wir angeblich der Hammer ! Also gehen wir shredden, es haben sich schon n paar Leute angekündigt, hiermit sind alle zu ner netten Session am Lamsberg eingeladen...

Ab 14:00 Uhr sind wir dort anzutreffen, um zahlreiches erscheinen wird ausdrücklich gebeten !!


----------



## FR-Jonny (17. April 2010)

Jop bin am Start mim Sille warscheinlich!!  (von Lennart  )


----------



## Ivery (17. April 2010)

Rechtschreibung 6 setzen


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (17. April 2010)

Wieso ?


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (17. April 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (17. April 2010)

Hör auf blöde kommentäre zu Schrieben unt kom mal zum fahren


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (17. April 2010)

Echt öh, hür mö mit de blöden kommentäre auf euh !

Nein im arnst, hatter recht Mister Ivery - kommse ma zum fahren und zeigense uns wie dat so jet ....


----------



## Lockedup90 (19. April 2010)

So hier mal was von gestern. Von der neuen Strecke. Haben mal einen Sprung ein bisschen versetzt und verändert!! Ist sehr nice und lässt sich gut springen


----------



## Downhill Lucki (19. April 2010)

sehr nice leute! wie weit ist der?
schaut aus wie gut 9 meter...


----------



## Lockedup90 (19. April 2010)

Ja sind so 6 - 7 Meter!!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (19. April 2010)

Habe den Heute sofort abgerissen. Ich finde es gut das die Leute ausm Verein mithelfen und bauen wollen. Aber es muss auch gut gemacht sein. Wir haben noch Bretter zu Verfügung und nur aus Faulheut zu Fuschen ist nicht. 

Ich trage mit die Verantwortung dafür also muss es so sein das ich mit leben kann. Shape sah ja soweit gut aus und gibts nix gegen ein zu wenden. Bis zum Traingstag wird dort aber nichts passieren. bleibt ohne Sprung.

Den double nach dem Roadgap überarbeiten wir und sorgen für einen ordentlichen Chickenway.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Ivery (19. April 2010)

Bitte dann ein wenig größer damit man höher und weiter in Richtung Schräge der Landung fliegt.

Gruss aus dem kranken Lazaret!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (19. April 2010)

hey flo was soll das heißen?
bist du am we da? hab deinen nabensatz...


----------



## Lockedup90 (19. April 2010)

So Björn muss dir jetzt echt mal sagen das es eine frechheit ist. Mag ja sein das der Sprung nicht deinen Idealien entspricht. Lag zum teil auch dran das uns die Hilfmittel wie eine Säge nicht zur verfügung standen. Aber dann diesen Sprung einfach respektlos abzureisen ist auch nicht das Gelde vom Ei.

Man hätte nämlich den Sprung noch locker schön wie du es ja so gerne machts verschalen können. Das wäre überhaupt kein Problem gewesen und dann wäre der auch echt top gewesen.

Denk mal drüber nach!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Baron (19. April 2010)

Ich hätt ihn auch einfach überarbeitet ;-)

Hier nen paar Bilder aus Barr (France)


----------



## Downhill Lucki (19. April 2010)

hey leute!
am samstag ist doch der trainingstag oder?
wer wird denn voraussichtlich alles am start sein?

cheers lukas


----------



## Whiplash 87 (20. April 2010)

Ist am Sonntag.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Nukem49 (20. April 2010)

Servus Leutz!
Wollt nur mal "Hallo" sagen!
Hab letztes Jahr en Video ([nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucVToKfgwmw"]YouTube- Downhill Strecke Gudensberg[/nomedia]) von eurer Strecke gemacht und fahr mittlerweile selbst en bischen Fahrrad  
Ihr scheint ja seitdem noch ordentlich an der Strecke gebastelt zu haben - sehr schön.
Vielleicht sieht man sich demnächst mal wieder....dann wär auch en neues Video fällig!
Beste Grüße
Nukem49


----------



## Ivery (20. April 2010)

Ist der Sprung schon neu gebaut?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (20. April 2010)

Nein, wird auch vorerst nur eine Alternative geben. Haben heute die Dh schön mit dem Fächerbesen sauber gemacht. Auf "The Nature" haben wir neben dem Drop im oberen Teil eine Kids freundliche Umfahrung gebaut . Den dem double nach dem Roadgap und dem Sprung unten widmen sich Sebastian und Moritz morgen. Das viel größer Problem ist die einseitige Kuhle auf dem Shuttel weg die durch das Waldfahrzeug riesig geworden ist. Müssen wir bis Sonntag dringen ran. Werden wir aber schaffen.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geq (20. April 2010)

The nature 
also es ist schon schade denn den sprung hätte man akkurat "verpacken" (Nebenbei war das der einzig anspruchsvollere Sprung auf der Strecke)
können, wir wollten die geschichte ja erstmal auslotsen..


----------



## Whiplash 87 (21. April 2010)

Heute waren mal wieder einige aus dem Verein fleißig an der Strecke am bauen. 

Die große Kuhle im Shuttelweg wurde von Moritz und Sebastian sehr gut repariert und hält super.

Der Drop im oberen Teil auf "The Nature" hat eine Umfahrung bekommen die auch nicht ohne ist.

Der double nach dem Roadgap hat eine neue Landung bekommen und die beiden Löcher daneben wurden als Wellen gebaut (ist jetzt der Chickenway. 

Ich habe vorhin dann noch mim Eggi und meinem Bruder den ziel Srung auf " The Nature" gebaut und somit ist alles Tacco für Sonntag.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Arturo_Bandini (22. April 2010)

Moin,

ich könnt Freitag das nächste mal zur Strecke kommen und noch bei eventuell anstehenden Arbeiten helfen und werde auf jeden Fall ein Ründchen fahren. Zeitlich aüßerst felxibel. Also, wenn aus Kassel jemand mit will...

greetz

Jan


----------



## Ivery (22. April 2010)

Könntet ihr bitte mal von den beiden Strecken ein komplettes Helmcamvideo reinstellen, damit man mal weiß was einen so erwartet?


----------



## Amok Josh (22. April 2010)

komm doch vorbei  ...vll sehn wir dich dann mal wieder


----------



## Amok Josh (22. April 2010)

soo war ebend auch mal gucken was sich so geändert hat auf der streck, muss sagen sieht echt gut aus was da so neu gebaut wurde ...lob an die erbauer 
jedoch muss ich sagen der sprung vom locke untem am ziel war sicher interesanter wie der jetzt neu erbaute... wenn man ihn ordentlich gemacht hätte aber das kann man ja immer noch machen ist ja noch platz daneben... bis sonntag


----------



## Ivery (22. April 2010)

Sehr schade ich fand den Sprung den man auf dem Video gesehen hat mal richtig N1 vom Style her. Hätte vielleicht etwas größer sein können damit man höher und weiter fliegt. Warum heißt das Ding eigentlich The Nature? Wer denkt sich den Kram immer aus?


----------



## Lockedup90 (22. April 2010)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Bis zum Traingstag wird dort aber nichts passieren. bleibt ohne Sprung.




Soviel dazu und das man den dann mal zusammen neu baut


----------



## Whiplash 87 (22. April 2010)

Der Platz ist extra für den Kicker der da Stand vorgesehen wird aber erst nach dem Traingswochenende gebaut. 

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Whiplash 87 (22. April 2010)

Hallo, 

bin heute natürlich auch mal alles was wir neu gemacht haben Probe gefahren und es hat alles gut gepasst. Der Josh hat mit einer Saumäßigen Cam ein paar Bilder gemacht.









Der neue untere Sprung




Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (22. April 2010)

joah legg! des sieht ja mal geil aus...
freu mich schon so!


----------



## Ivery (23. April 2010)

In welchem Ausmaße darf denn im Zielbereich gebaut werden? Oder braucht man da ne Genehmigung? Würde mich da gerne künstlerisch betätigen! Oder ist man als nicht Vereinsmitglied nicht Bau berechtigt?


----------



## Amok Josh (23. April 2010)

Was hastn vor ? ^^


----------



## Whiplash 87 (23. April 2010)

Als nicht Vereinsmitglied kannste gerne nach Anleitung der Vereins mitgleider bauen wobei gute Vorschläge sicherlich gehör finden . Hoffe das du Sonntag auch ma am Start bist Flo.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Amok Josh (25. April 2010)

war ein richtig geiler tag nette leute hammer fahrer super wetter freue mich schon auf das nächste mal... björn lade mal bitte schnellst möglich die bilder hoch .. die sind voll geil geworden teilweise


----------



## Stephan_Peters (26. April 2010)

servus,

habe jetzt nicht die 35 seiten gelesen und wollt fragen wie das mit öffentlichem fahren bei euch aussieht?
kann ich als nichtmitglied vorbeikommen oder geht das nur an bestimmten tagen?

danke!


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (26. April 2010)

Hi, ein öffentliches fahren ist auf der Vereinsstrecke leider nicht möglich. Als evntuell interessiertes zukünftiges Mitglied hast du selbstverständlich die Möglichkeit  ein zwei mal zum testen vorbeizukommen. 

Dafür schreib am besten einfach hier ins Forum wann du kommst, in der Regel wird dann auch jemand vom Verein da sein.

Gruß Moritz


----------



## Whiplash 87 (26. April 2010)

Für Besucher die einfach mal so fahren wollen gibts folgende Möglichkeit. Ihr meldet euch im Fahrradladen Gudensberg wann ihr fahren wollt. Dann müsst ihr dort einen Haftungsausschluss unterschreiben. Gegen eine Gebühr von 2 Euro pro Tag könnt ihr dann fahren gehen. Nach Möglichkeit kommt einer aus dem Verein vorbei.

Hier gibts die Bilder vom Traingstag.

http://www.amok-racing.com/team/?p=833

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Amok Josh (26. April 2010)

boar sry aber die amok seite is ja der horror zum bilder ansehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (26. April 2010)

Ich habe alle Bilder aber extra auf 400kb runter konvertiert damit es schneller geht. Liegt einfach an der Flut an Bildern.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## stephan- (26. April 2010)

http://www.amok-racing.com/team/wp-content/gallery/traingstag-in-gudensberg-25042010/img_8191.jpg

Kann mir jemand sagen wer das unten rechts mit den blonden Haaren ist? Sein IBC Nickname wäre auch interessant. Danke.


----------



## Ivery (27. April 2010)

Ist der Johnny! Gedulde dich einfach ein bisschen Stephan wirst schon nach dein Bild bekommen.


----------



## stephan- (27. April 2010)

Wollte nicht drängeln, sorry.


----------



## Red Baron (27. April 2010)

Achso, ich dachte du stehst auf ihn


----------



## Whiplash 87 (27. April 2010)

So bin wieder da vom Gespräch mim Bürgermeister. Ich versuche es mal etwas zusammen zu fassen.

- Der Bürgermeister hat sich bei Anwohnern und Spaziergängern rund um den Lamsberg über uns informiert. Es gab durch weg nur positives Feedback, das wir zb. Rücksichtsvoll sind immer nett Grüßen usw.

- Da es keine beschwerden gibt und wir uns immer sehr Cooperativ zeigen steht dem Projekt nichts im Wege, ganz im Gegenteil. Es soll publiker gemacht werden und die Stadt will Werbung betreiben. Es soll dann auf der Internetseite der Stadt Gudensberg einen Link zu der Strecke geben.

- Der Parkplatz wo wir immer die Autos stehen haben sollte weggemacht werden wegen dem Müll Problem. Ich habe angeboten das wir ausm Verein den Parkplatz mal mit aufräumen (kam natürlich gut an), er wird also erhalten bleiben. Wobei die Stadt natürlich bei der Reinigung hilft.

- Der neue Strecek sehen sie auch als erstmal nicht schlimm an, weil sie dicht an der anderen ist und das Angebot erhöht und es so für viele Attraktiver macht

- Wir wurden auch nach Wünschen gefragt. Da habe ich natürlich gesagt ordentliche Matten für die Bäume 

-Der Bauantrag ist bis auf eien Kleinigkeit fertig, darum kümmert sich aber die Stadt

- Der Bürgermeister möchte wenn der Antrag unter Dach und Fach ist mit dem Magistrat sich das geschehen an der Strecke auch gerne einmal anschauen. An dem Tag fahren wir dann einfach und zeigen mal was so mim Biek alles machbar ist.

Ich denke das ist eine echt gute Entwicklung und kann sich sehen lassen. 

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (27. April 2010)

Sehr schön, du machst wie immer einen top Job Björn ! Vielen Dank
Genauso viel Dank gillt mit Sichrheit dem Shoppy und dem Team vom Radladen in Gudensberg die von Anfang an geschlossen hinter der Sache standen und uns immer in allen Dingen unterstützen.

So macht die Sache Spaß !


----------



## Ivery (27. April 2010)

Super Björn. Vielleicht wäre es ja auch möglich das die Stadt mal unten am Parkplatz eine Mülltonne aufstellt!


----------



## Lockedup90 (27. April 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/29062  paar schöne Bilder dabei!!!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (27. April 2010)

das klingt ja echt super björn! wundert mich echt, dass das bei euch alles so funktioniert, denn es gibt ja immer irgendwelche naturschutz..., die alles wieder kaputt machen...
kleines beispiel:
bei uns soll eine riesige fabrikhalle für zig millionen gebaut werden, die 500 arbeitsplätze bringt. jetzt ist das projekt gescheitert, weil in dem gebiet EIN!!! seltenes eidechsenpaar brütet! die spinnen doch die leute ey! denen könnte ich so eine knallen...


----------



## FR-Jonny (27. April 2010)

stimmt schon 
Ja der Kopf da ist von mir. Bilder hab ich mal paar hochgeladen, welche mir am besten Gefallen haben 
Sind teils noch andere hier aufm Rechner und kann sie dann per Mail auch in Originalgröße schicken wenn jemand Interesse hat. War wirklich ein richtig guter Tag mit optimalem Wetter! Immer gerne wieder 
@Björn: richtig gute Nachrichten 

lG Johnny


----------



## onkel_c (28. April 2010)

moin björn,

auch von mir glückwünsche nach gudensberg. allein von diesen herrschaften gehört zu werden ist schon eine leistung, meistens scheitert man ja schon bei der anfrage ...

es ist wichtig und richtig, dass es auch bei uns in nordhessen solch einen spot hat. noch wichtiger ist aber WER dahintersteht und WIE damit umgegangen wird. dies ist bei euch in gudensberg vorbildlich. und mit verein und im speziellen auch deiner person ist die frage nach einer ansprechperson ja optimal gelöst. ich hoffe es bleibt so und wünsche euch weiterhin gutes gelingen und erfolg in der sache. bleibt verschont von chaoten, die es leider nahezu überall gibt, und einen schlechten ruf heraufbeschwören könnten.

ich hoffe, ich finde die tage mal zeit mal wieder vorbei zu schauen.

gruß
carsten


----------



## =Eggmeg= (4. Mai 2010)

Luzifer Kelefra schrieb:


> Sehr schön, du machst wie immer einen top Job Björn ! Vielen Dank
> Genauso viel Dank gillt mit Sichrheit dem Shoppy und dem Team vom Radladen in Gudensberg die von Anfang an geschlossen hinter der Sache standen und uns immer in allen Dingen unterstützen.
> 
> So macht die Sache Spaß !



ich kann mich seiner antowort nach anschließen...finds richtig gut


----------



## =Eggmeg= (4. Mai 2010)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> So bin wieder da vom Gespräch mim Bürgermeister. Ich versuche es mal etwas zusammen zu fassen.
> 
> - Der Bürgermeister hat sich bei Anwohnern und Spaziergängern rund um den Lamsberg über uns informiert. Es gab durch weg nur positives Feedback, das wir zb. Rücksichtsvoll sind immer nett Grüßen usw.
> 
> ...





einfach nur geil  ich steh gerne zur verfügung...


----------



## Whiplash 87 (10. Mai 2010)

So es gibt wieder bissl News,

diesmal aber Bautechnischer Natur. Wir haben an der "Nature" oben kräftig gebaut. vor dem Holzdrop haben wir ordentlich Steine eingebaut damit man von alleine etwas gebremst wird. Funktioniert soweit gut.





Oberhalb des kleinen Roadgaps war ja eine Kante aus 2 Baumstämmen. Direkt nach der Kannte ist jetzt im Abstand von ca. 1,5m noch eine so das es eine Treppe ist. Zugegebener Maßen habe ich mich da mim Jsohua ein bissl verbaut. Er dachte wir bauen ne Stufe wo man drüber springen kann, ich dachte an eine die man mitnehmen muss. Jetzt ist es die mitte geworden und ich glaube das man sie im trockenen springen kann. Fahren geht auf jeden Fall klar.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## =Eggmeg= (14. Mai 2010)

Red Baron schrieb:


> Achso, ich dachte du stehst auf ihn



haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## =Eggmeg= (14. Mai 2010)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> So es gibt wieder bissl News,
> 
> diesmal aber Bautechnischer Natur. Wir haben an der "Nature" oben kräftig gebaut. vor dem Holzdrop haben wir ordentlich Steine eingebaut damit man von alleine etwas gebremst wird. Funktioniert soweit gut.
> 
> ...



ALTER BJÖRN, deine Wampe sieht man auf dem Bild sehr sehr deutlich


----------



## Ivery (15. Mai 2010)

Der Neubau gefällt mir gar nicht! Völlig Sinn frei, genauso wie der Holzdrop oben drüber. Das könnte man eleganter lösen.

Cheers


----------



## 36karat (20. Mai 2010)

fahrt ihr eigentlich in ilmenau mit??? MFG


----------



## Whiplash 87 (20. Mai 2010)

Warum es den Holzdrop gibt ist ne längere Geschichte, erzähle ich dir gerne in Winterberg. Das mit den Steinen geht völlig klar. Kommt man gut durch. Das mit der kante hat sich doch als gut herrausgestellt, man kommt sauber drüber.

Ob wir nach Illmenau fahren wir sich noch zeigen.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## 36karat (20. Mai 2010)

da muss ich björn recht geben,ich find die kante gerade gut weil man nicht auf anhieb weiß wie man sie fahren soll-funktioniert aber echt gut.den rest find ich auch gelungen.mfg


----------



## blind-fish (22. Mai 2010)

hallo zusammen 

habe euren thread hier gefunden und auch schon ziemlich viel gelesen... bin aus der gegend um den bodensee und von sonntag bis dienstag einige tage in melsungen... würde am sonntag nachmittag sehr gerne die strecke anschauen und auch fahren, wenn ich darf...!? was ich leider nicht schaffe, ist im laden vorbeizuschauen, der ja vermutlich nur heute geöffnet hat...!? aber vielleicht sind ja nicht alle in winterberg und es findet sich der eine oder andere, der lust und zeit hat mich mitzunehmen...!? wäre toll, wenn es klappt 

herzliche grüße aus dem allgäu 

ps: ich schaue hier auf jeden fall noch ein paar mal rein - ansonsten bin ich auch gerne per sms erreichbar (nummer zu finden im profil)...


----------



## Arturo_Bandini (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo Blindfisch,

an sich würd ich dir gern die ganze Sache mal zeigen, aber sieh selbst: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/104380.html
Bei Regen sind einige Teilstücke der Strecken nur sehr schwer fahrbar, ist alles kein tiefer Gripboden. Falls du trotzdem unbedingt Airtime willst, sag Bescheid, ich bin dann startklar. Björn hatte mal verlauten lassen, dass es für Externe pro Tag 2 kostet, aber das wird sich wohl regeln lassen. Wenn nicht, könnte ich dir auch in Kassel paar gute trails zeigen, inklusive strammem hochpedalieren. Kannst auch gern noch am Sonntag spontan zusagen, meine Nr. ist 01747462311. 

greetings,

Jan


----------



## Ivery (28. Mai 2010)

Das Sonntag bis Dienstag war glaube ich auf das letzte Wochenende bezogen, deswegen denke ich hat sich die Sache erledigt!

Cheers.......


----------



## blind-fish (28. Mai 2010)

guten morgen 

ja stimmt, es ging um letzte woche - allerdings bin ich die nächste zeit häufiger in der ecke...

vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (31. Mai 2010)

So Jungs, mal wiedern kleines update. Wir machen unten noch bissl was an der neuen Strecke. Die Treppe oberhalb des kleinen Roadgaps kann man gut überspringen. Wers nicht schafft muss mehr üben . Wir sind bis zum Wochenende am bauen und am Wochenende gehts wieder los mit fahren bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Whiplash 87 (1. Juni 2010)

So mal die ersten Bilder vom neuen Abschnitt, haben schon gut gerodet.





vorher




nachher




weiter Fotos im Album

Wir sind soweit fertig das wir es morgen mal Testfahren wollen um zu sehen wo evtl. nen Anlieger Hin muss und wo wir noch Sprünge platzieren 2 sind geplant. Würde mich freuen wenn am Wochenende Helfer kommen und mit anpacken.

Mfg.

B,Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Eggii (1. Juni 2010)

bin dabei !!



gruß Philipp


----------



## Arturo_Bandini (1. Juni 2010)

Joa, WE geht klar. Postet nochmal einen Tag vorher wann genau. Hast du Donnerstag auch vor zu bauen, Björn? Da bin auf jeden Fall aufer Strecke. So denn...


----------



## Whiplash 87 (1. Juni 2010)

Also morgen ab halb 7 bin ich mit Josh,Eggi und meinem Bruder zum Testfahren des neuen Stücks da. 

Donnerstag wenn abends

Freitag nicht

Samstag ab ca. 15 Uhr wenn es nicht zu heiß wird.

Sonntag wenn ich wieder laufen kann (You Fm Clubnight )

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Amok Josh (1. Juni 2010)

So ich bin auch schon sehr heiß aufs schreddern  da mein neues bike nun auch ready to race ist  daher bin ich vll auch morgen schon um halb 6 da oben 






  Hier könnt ihr euch mein neues bike ansehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amok Josh (2. Juni 2010)

sooooo war heute echt nicht schlecht allerdings merke ich das ich sehr aus der übung bin .. da muss noch einiges getan werden ich denke mal das ich morgen auch wieder fahren werde aber erst gegen abend


----------



## Eggii (3. Juni 2010)

joa josh bin dabei abends ........ 

gruß


----------



## Amok Josh (3. Juni 2010)

wer ist morgen mit dabei?


----------



## Amok Josh (8. Juni 2010)

so ich war im wald heute mal testfahre denn björn und ich glaube der ecki waren pfleißig unf haben schonmal an dem neuem stück was gemacht und das wurde gleich mal getestet macht richtig bock und fetzt


----------



## Eggii (9. Juni 2010)

jo war dabei 

hoffendlich gefällt es euch !!!


----------



## Amok Josh (15. Juni 2010)

ich bin heute gegen 5,6 Uhr im Wald zum fahren Björn wird auch dabei sein also wer bock hat ....


----------



## _harzcore_ (16. Juni 2010)

Moinsen, heute wieder jemand am start ? Wollt so gegen 5pm mal rumkommen evtl. bring ich den lenski auch mit !
Also reingehauen ...


----------



## Amok Josh (16. Juni 2010)

mich überkommts nachher bestimmt auch  also ich denke mal ich bin bestimmt auch da   und björn wollte heute auch radeln


----------



## Whiplash 87 (16. Juni 2010)

Ich bin gegen halb 7 im Wald.

Mfg.

B,simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Amok Josh (16. Juni 2010)

sorry an die die heute vor ort waren habe mich überreden lassen ins schwimmbad zu gehn und danach kam mein vater auch noch mit dem neuem motorrad  hat sich dann einfach nich mehr gelohnt.....
wenn das wetter morgen passt will ich das aber nachholen und fahren gehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arturo_Bandini (17. Juni 2010)

Yes sir, icke bin och dabei heut nachmittag, ab 5 denk ich ma (hoffentlich schon etwas früher). Würd mich über gaysellschaft freuen. Ciao.

ringehaun,

Jan


----------



## Whiplash 87 (19. Juni 2010)

Moin Jungs,

Moritz wird morgen am Start sein und ich komme mit meinem Bruder wenn ich wieder gehen kann .
Der Eggi wird wohl auch am Start sein.

Mfg.

B,Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (19. Juni 2010)

Ja da hater recht, bin morgen ab 1 im Wald, werden bischen bauen und anschließend fahren. 

Gesellschaft wäre super....

Grüße


----------



## Passe (21. Juni 2010)

Bin auch endlich hier^^
ja war schon gut heute.

Mfg Passe


----------



## Amok Josh (21. Juni 2010)

HAHA der Passe ^^ wird ja zeit


----------



## Passe (21. Juni 2010)

Das stimmt^^


----------



## Whiplash 87 (24. Juni 2010)

Heute Abend will der Lennart mit dem Matze vorbei kommen, wann genau weiß ich nicht. Ich würde mich denke mal so ab halb 8 oben blicken lassen. Könnt auch gerne schon früher aufschlagen. Ich habe ja schon ein paar Abfahrten Vorsprung .

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## FR-Jonny (24. Juni 2010)

Ja waren schon bisschen früher da!! Und sind auch schon gegen 18Uhr wieder abgehauen!!


----------



## FR-Jonny (25. Juni 2010)

Bilder gibts hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/31064


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amok Josh (1. Juli 2010)

die bilder gefallen mir


----------



## _harzcore_ (4. Juli 2010)

Moinsen, 
heute nachmittag jemand am start zum biken ?
Wollte meine müden knochen mal wieder bewegen ...


----------



## Whiplash 87 (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo ich gehe heute Abend fahren, wenn jemand Lust hat einfach bescheid sagen, habe auch nen special parat.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (17. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend, werde morgen ( Sonntag ) von 10.00 bis ca.14-15 Uhr zum training auf der Strecke sein. 

Wer hat Bock und kommt ?


----------



## Arturo_Bandini (18. Juli 2010)

Hier, icke. Fresh back from France. Bis morgen dann, ciao.


----------



## Arturo_Bandini (24. Juli 2010)

Nachm WC werd ich wahrscheinlich nochmal rumkommen für n paar runs. Jeder, der auch bock hat, ist gern gesehen. Machts gut. 

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (31. Juli 2010)

Ich gehe morgen mit meinem Bruder trainieren, wer möchte einfach bescheid sagen sagen 01631738993. Das Wetter soll gut werden.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (1. August 2010)

Moin, werden ab heute Mittag an der Strecke zum bauen und fahren sein. Wer ist dabei ???


----------



## Whiplash 87 (1. August 2010)

13:00 geht die Downhill Übertragung los, was willste denn bauen?

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## geq (1. August 2010)

icke wann genau???


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (1. August 2010)

Bei mir hakt es immer, fahre lieber selber anstatt mich zu ärgern. Ich will in den offenen Kurven auf "the Nature" den boden auflockern, das man wieder fräsen kann.

Dann wird gefahren...

Ich werde ab 13.30 im Wald sein.

Greets


----------



## geq (1. August 2010)

ich ab 2 bis denne


----------



## geq (1. August 2010)

sorry mo ist leider noch was dazwischen gekommen und jetz los ist glaube ich eh zu spät


----------



## FR-Jonny (4. August 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/13862675"]The Nature Downhill Strecke Gudensberg on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Eggii (4. August 2010)

ist ganz ok gworden !


----------



## Whiplash 87 (7. August 2010)

Gehe morgen mit dem Eggi fahren. Sind zwischen 13 und 14 Uhr im Wald würden und freuen noch mehr an zu treffen.


Benno hat heute in Schulenberg den Sieg fürs Amok Racing Team klar gemacht, fetten Respect und herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (7. August 2010)

Ich werde auch da sein, aber schon ab ca. 11 Uhr...


----------



## weisswurst666 (16. August 2010)

hallo miteinander,
bin jetzt auf den Thread hier gestoßen und freu mich  wahnsinnig dass es so eine Strecke in meinem erreichbaren Umfeld gibt.  Brauche ca.50 min dahin. 
Fahre nicht wirklich Downhill, ist mit meim Bike auch nicht möglich aber, schon leichtes "Freeriden", Enduro, Park... 
Fahre ein Specialized Pitch Pro 2009.
Kann ich da auch fahren? Die dicken Sachen auslassen mit Chickenways? Oder ratet ihr mir eher davon ab? Zu Selbstzerstörerisch? 
Muss man sich irgendwo melden wenn man dort fahren will??
Danke schon im voraus


----------



## Whiplash 87 (16. August 2010)

Du kannst auch mit deinem Hardtail bei uns fahren kein Thema. Melden am besten im Fahrrad Laden Gudensberg oder hier reinschreiben wenn du kommen willst.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## weisswurst666 (16. August 2010)

Kuhl, ma schaun wann ich dan Zeit hab! MElde mich dann
Danke für die schnelle antwort, freu mich jetz shcon x)
P.S. Mein Pitch is n Fully ;-)


----------



## weisswurst666 (16. August 2010)

achso und n safetyjacket besitz ich nicht...gibts irgendeine möglichkeit das zu leihen?


----------



## Mastesse (18. August 2010)

Geile Strecke, wir würden auch gern mal bei euch fahren.Wie weit muss man nach der Abfahrt wieder hoch fahren oder schieben?
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Felix_aus_Woh (18. August 2010)

http://www.badwildungen.de/bikepark/index.htm


----------



## Whiplash 87 (18. August 2010)

Also hoch fahren kannste schonmal vergessen fällt aus. Wie oft du hoch schiebst liegt an dir. Wenn wir lange im Wald sind schaffen wir bis zu 10 komplette Abfahrten mit hoch schieben. Wir wollen im September auch wieder einen Traingstag oder das Rennen machen wo wir dann Shutteln,

Mfg.

B,Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Mastesse (19. August 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Werden bestimmt bald mal bei euch sein. Rennen hört sich auch gut an, wenn es terminlich klappt. Bis bald dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (22. August 2010)

Hallo gehen heute gegen 2 uhr fahren. Würden uns über Besuch freuen. Also lasst euch nicht lumpen und checkt die neu präparierte Piste aus.

Gruß


----------



## Eggii (22. August 2010)

Geiler Tag !!

gruß: Philipp (Eggi)


----------



## Amok Josh (25. August 2010)

ich gehe heute um 17.30 fahren


----------



## Whiplash 87 (25. August 2010)

Die Streckenbegehung ist heute gut gelaufen. Die netten Herren des Magistrats einschließlich des Bürgermeisters finden das gut was wir geschaffen haben. Sie haben sich auch positiv darüber geäusert das alles aufgeräumt ist und wir auch das Thema Sicherheit ernst nehmen. Von denen her gibts keine Probleme und sie unterstützen uns. Sieht also gut aus. Hängt wohl noch an der genehmigung durch einen Herren vom Forst. Wobei es da nur darum geht wie es geregelt wird. 

Die Strecken sind momentan in einem guten Zustand und die alter Strecke haben wir erst diese Woche überarbeitet. Der Schoppie vom Fahrradladen hat mir gesagt das sich eine ganz Schaar an Jungen Fahrern im Fahrradladen angemeldet hat und die auch demnächst oben auftauchen werden. 

Der Schoppie möchte gerne eine Tag an dem wir alle 2 Wochen oben Trainieren damit die Kids schon mal einen festen Tag haben an dem die Eltern sie vorbei fahren können usw.

Ich bin dafür das einfach alle hier reinschreiben und wir uns so verabreden. So kommt man mehr zum fahren und muss nicht allen absagen wenn es ma aus Eimern gießt oder ähnliches.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Whiplash 87 (28. August 2010)

So war heute mit den fleißigen Helfern Philipp und Dominik oben an der Strecke und habe den double nach dem großen Steinfeld neu gemacht. 









Den Chickenway machen wir dann nächste Woche.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Paramedicus (29. August 2010)

Hallo! Bin vom 6.9. -10.9. in Kassel. Würd mei Radl mitnehmen. Wie schauts aus, is in der Woche wer von euch da? Lg,Friedrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amok Josh (31. August 2010)

bin gegen 15.30 uhr im fitnesstudio und würde dannach noch gerne ein paar runden schreddern gehn hätte noch jemand lust und zeit nachher ein paar ründchen zu drehn?


----------



## Amok Josh (31. August 2010)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Hallo! Bin vom 6.9. -10.9. in Kassel. Würd mei Radl mitnehmen. Wie schauts aus, is in der Woche wer von euch da? Lg,Friedrich



 jap ich wäre zum fahren dabei


----------



## Amok Josh (31. August 2010)

sooo mache mich doch jetzt schon mit björn dem ecki und pascal da hoch


----------



## Whiplash 87 (2. September 2010)

Am 19 September veranstalten wir einen Traingstag hier der Link zum event.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481831

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (4. September 2010)

Gehe gleich fahren, würde mich freuen noch andere zu treffen.

Gruß


----------



## Amok Josh (5. September 2010)

haltet mich mal auf dem laufenden ob gegen 5-6 auch noch jemand am fahren ist... muss vorher noch beim renovieren helfen KOTZ...


----------



## Whiplash 87 (5. September 2010)

Ich mache mich um 4 Uhr dahoch weil auch noch der Nachwuchs vermutlich gegen 4 Uhr kommen wird. Der Dominik kommt auch mit. 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Amok Josh (5. September 2010)

soooo ich habe mich heute erstmal richtig schön gepfleg auf die fresse gelegt gehe aber vermutlich morgen auch wieder fahren


----------



## LB-Biker (14. September 2010)

Moin moin, ich wollte wenn ich November wieder nen Bike habe mal vorbeischauen wenn das so geht bei euch, aber kann es sein, das es sehr kompliziert ist von Kirchhain nach Gudensberg (per Bahn) zu kommen? 
In welchem Bahnhof müsste ich denn halten? Rathaus oder Sportplatz, und kanns sein das ich nur bis Wabern komme und dann Bus fahren muss? 


Kommt vll. einer aus meiner Ecke und kann mir das ma sagen? 

MfG


----------



## Whiplash 87 (15. September 2010)

So wir waren heute mal wieder fleißig. Jetzt kann man von der alten Downhill auf die Nature rüber und umgekhrt.









Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. September 2010)

geile sache! aber einen transfer-sprung fänd ich immer noch am geilsten...


----------



## B.Scheuert (2. Oktober 2010)

Moin! 
Darf man Morgen bei euch auf die Strecke? Bin mir zwar noch nicht ganz sicher, würde aber evtl. gegen Mittag da sein und ein paar gemütliche Abfahrten machen...


----------



## Whiplash 87 (2. Oktober 2010)

Bist du denn bei uns im Verein angemeldet? Weiß nicht ob morgen einer an der Strecke ist. Muss auch sonst mal schauen ob ich noch einen Haftungsausschluss habe. Vielleicht meldet sich noch ein andere aus dem Verein hier und hat morgen Zeit. Ich war heute mal in Winterberg zu fahren und weils mockig ist habe ich leider gerade alle Sachen in der Waschmaschine.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## B.Scheuert (2. Oktober 2010)

Nein, bin nicht im Verein. Wenn sich noch etwas ergeben sollte, wärs schön, wenn nicht, wär das auch ken Weltuntergang... Ich schaue Morgen einfach nochmal hier rein und sehe dann ja, ob ich zu euch oder woanders hinfahre.


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (8. Oktober 2010)

Wichtig ! Suche hier die beiden Baunataler Jungs die bei uns in  Gudensberg auf dem Trainingstag waren ! Habe brandheiße News was euer  aktuelles Problem betrifft, bitte meldet euch bei mir, kann euch da  warscheinlich gut helfen.

Gruß Moritz


----------



## geq (10. Oktober 2010)

so wann ist denn heute wer da??
Denke schon, dass ich kommen könnte


----------



## Whiplash 87 (10. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin so ab ca. 12 Uhr am Start.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## onkel_c (20. Oktober 2010)

hi björn, simon, ... falls noch nicht geschehen, leistet euren nachbarn doch mal hilfe:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=487873&highlight=baunatal

habe ich auch bereits getan .


----------



## Whiplash 87 (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

hier mal wieder ein kleines Update. Nur weil hier lange keiner reingeschrieben hat heißt es nicht das nichts passiert. Ich habe mit dem Eggi zusammen in den letzten Tagen ordentlich an der Strecke gearbeitet. Wir haben beim ersten double auf der Dh Strecke die Landung überarbeitet. Des weitere haben wir das Steinfeld mit mehr Steinen bestückt. Im folgenden Stück haben wir bevor sich die Downhill Strecke in die zwei Abzweige teilt noch 2 Steine eingebaut. Es ist aber alles noch gut fahrbar. Dann haben wir von der "blauen Lagune" eine Variante gebaut das man das Roadgap der Nature springen kann. Haben das erst ma hin geschaufelt und müssen es erst einmal testen. Des weiteren sind wir permanent dabei Blätter weg zu fächern um weiter zu fahren. Wir fahren so lange wie es nur iwie geht und halten beide Strecken ständig in Schuss.

Der Verin hat sich auch im Laufe des Jahres echt sehr vergrößert meines Wissens sind mittlerweile ca. 30 Leute mit dabei.





















Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (27. Oktober 2010)

der anlieger sieht verdammt spaßig aus! nice job!


----------



## Schildi (15. November 2010)

moin wollten die nächsten wochen mal mit nen paar göttingern anrücken
ist denn an den kommenden wochenenden was an der strecke los

ride on


----------



## Whiplash 87 (15. November 2010)

Wenns nicht schüttet bin ich da. Bin auch morgen schon am Start erst ma Blätter weg dann noch hier und da nen Stein und dann Schreddern. Ihr müßt dann nur einen Haftungsausschluss unterschreiben und Pro Nase 2 Euro für die Tageskarte zahlen.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## _harzcore_ (19. November 2010)

Moin,
morgen jemand am start ?
Wollt mal wieder nen bißchen Berg hochschieben wenn´s Wetter paßt !


----------



## Whiplash 87 (19. November 2010)

Morgen ab 12 hundert anwesend. Es kommen auch noch andere die auch um den dreh da sind ausm Verein, bei mir könnte es später werden falls es heute wieder etwas länger wird.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Schildi (19. November 2010)

also wenn das wetter passt kommen wir Sonntag
gegen 11.30/12 uhr 
ist jemand vorort????
das bissel tip ist doch selbstverständlich ;-)

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (19. November 2010)

moin,

ich will auf auf jeden fall dieses WE nochmal vorbei kommen, morgen wird  es wahrscheinlich ncihts werden, von daher würde ich dann auch sonntag mittag vorbei schauen...

wie sieht es mit euch locals ^^ aus, schreibt mal rein, wann ihr da seid, bin zeitlich recht flexibel, wohne gleich um die ecke

gruss
ale


----------



## Amok Josh (19. November 2010)

so wenn ich nach dem heutigem abend fit bin fahre ich morgen auch wenn nicht schaue ich auf jedenfall so morgen mal vorbei


----------



## Whiplash 87 (19. November 2010)

Ich bin morgen da und Sonntag vermutlich Fussball spielen.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Eggii (20. November 2010)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Schildi (20. November 2010)

also da anscheinend morgen keiner vor ort ist werden wir morgen n bissel an unseren eigenen strecken feilen und unsern besuch auf die nächsten wochen verschieben denn auch hoffentlich an nem samstag 

ride on


----------



## Whiplash 87 (20. November 2010)

War sehr schön heute es waren ca. 10 Rider am Start und hatten eine Menge Spaß. Das neu angelegt Steinfeld auf der Downhillstrecke ist gut angekommen und die enge S kurve vor dem kleinen Roadgap auch und wurde gleich auch noch modifiziert. Die Woche werde ich mit allen die Zeit haben an der Strecke noch etwas weiter arbeiten und die Spuren die Die Waldarbeiter auf der Strecke hinterlassen haben beseitigen.

Die Waldarbeiter waren sehr kooperativ und haben einen echt guten Job gemacht. Es wurde nichts an der Strecke beschädigt und die restlichen Spuren liesen sich nicht vermeiden und sind schnell beseitigt. Danke nochmal

Ich denke spätestens nächstes Wochenende wenn das Wetter passt sehen wir uns wieder oben an der Strecke, also bis dahin.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## geq (21. November 2010)

Hi Björn, da muss ich doch mal wieder vorbeikommen.
Sag ma warst du mal bei mir wieder unterwegs?
Sah so befahren aus?
Gruß


----------



## Dude83 (13. Dezember 2010)

Hihi bin neu hier im forum.
Ich wollte mal wissen ob auch bei dem ******* wetter sich jemand bei euch den "berg" runter stürzt.
Ich hatte mir vor kurzen mal die strecke mit nem kollegen angeschaut und wir würden gern mal vorbei kommen zum riden.


----------



## Whiplash 87 (13. Dezember 2010)

Nein momentan fährt keiner bei uns. Die Strecke ist im Nassen aufgrund des knallharten Lehmboden schon übel dann noch Schnee und Eis geht nicht.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Dude83 (13. Dezember 2010)

wäre sau cool wenn ihr bescheid geben könntet wenn mal wieder wer an der strecke ist wen's wetter wieder mitspielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Jonny (23. Januar 2011)

Gestern:


----------



## stephan- (23. Januar 2011)

Schöne Fotos!

Wie siehts denn an der Strecke aus, spricht was dagegen im Februar bei passendem Wetter mal ne Runde zu fahren? Schieben macht ja auch fit für die Saison


----------



## Downhill Lucki (23. Januar 2011)

schöne fotos!


----------



## FR-Jonny (24. Januar 2011)

Gestern:

























[geringe Ausbeute]


----------



## Arturo_Bandini (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich werd morgen ab vielleicht halb 2 bissl fahren. Also falls wer partizipieren möchste...

Jan


----------



## FR-Jonny (25. Februar 2011)

So Leutz wer ist morgen am Start?? Ich bin gegen 12Uhr rum da. Wladi und paar andere wollen auch kommen!!


----------



## stephan- (25. Februar 2011)

Hast du bei dem vorletzten Bild einen externen Blitz verwendet?


----------



## Lockedup90 (25. Februar 2011)

Nein hat er nicht!


----------



## colin12 (26. Februar 2011)

Ich Komme auch vorbei aber leider nur zum kucken !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (4. März 2011)

Bin morgen auch wieder da mit 3 Kollegen. Wer bock hat kann ja vorbei kommen!!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (10. März 2011)

Hallo
ich habe mal ein Anliegen. Am kommenden Wochenende 11-13 März muss ich das befahren der Strecken untersagen. Wir haben die letzten Tage die Strecken mit viel Mühe nach gearbeitet, Anlieger neu gemacht, auch etwas umgebaut. Der Boden ist leider noch sehr weich und damit sich das alles erst mal setzen kann ist das fahren dieses Wochenende bei uns für alle untersagt.

Am darauf folgenden Wochenenden 19-20 März bekommen wir von Freelap ein Test set zum testen. Dort sind alle interessierten zum testen herzlichst eingeladen. Dort können wir dann auch von den frisch gemachten Strecken profitieren. Das Wetter soll auch gut und warm werden. Die Freelap Produkte könnt ihr dann auch über unseren Verein im Fahrradladen Gudensberg erwerben.

Wir möchten unsere Strecke in Gudensberg mit festen Sendern ausstatten. So kann jeder immer seine persönliche Bestzeit nach oben schrauben.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## geq (20. März 2011)

So nech war doch wirklich schön dieses Wochenende und die Zeitmessung hat super geklappt!!
Spitze war natürlich auch die verpflegung!
Gelungene Aktion....
Muss nur noch Jonny der olle Kik-Verkäufer  seine Fotos an den start bringen!


----------



## Lockedup90 (20. März 2011)

Alles schon am Start Kollega 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonathan_schmidt_photography/sets/72157626177151579/


----------



## Whiplash 87 (20. März 2011)

Hallo,

vielen dank für das extrem schöne Wochenende. Fand es absolut Klasse das ihr alle gut mit geholfen habt und so das ganze zum Erfolg wurde. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn das am Traingstag auch wieder klappt. Ich freu mich über jeden der am 23 März in der alten Dampflok jetziger Jugendclub vor Kopf der Bahnhofstraße um 19 Uhr erscheint.

Ich denke jeder der da war hat schnell festgestellt das so ein Zeitmesssystem mega viel Spaß macht und einen echt pushen kann. Wäre schön wenn sich alle die Interesse an der Uhr und dem System haben bei mir oder im Fahrradladen Gudensberg melden. [email protected] . Des weiteren würde mich natürlich euer Feedback sehr interessieren, habe schon einiges gehört aber ich höre es mir gerne von jedem mal an. 

Unsere Strecke hat das ganze eigentlich sehr gut weg gesteckt so das wir nicht so viel nachzuarbeiten haben.

Vor dem Traingstag wollen wir auch nochmal eine Aktion "sauberer Wald" machen und den Parkplatz mal aufräumen.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## FR-Jonny (20. März 2011)

Gudnsberch:
klick mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leonschmitt (2. April 2011)

brauch man bei euch ein fully


----------



## weisswurst666 (2. April 2011)

war zwar noch nie da (leider)...aber ein fully ist nicht überall nötig...fahre auch nur ne enduro karre...hatte vorher ein dirt. Damit ging auch alles ...bezüglich DH/PArk/Bla


----------



## stephan- (2. April 2011)

Gudensberg geht auch mit einem Hardtail. Man muss ja nicht auf Teufel komm raus Gas geben.


----------



## =Eggmeg= (7. April 2011)

klar muss man das !!!


----------



## geq (15. April 2011)

Moin wie sieht`s am woe aus?
Seit ihr bei euch am start, oder habt ihr bock bei mir vorbeizuschauen?
Bis denn


----------



## Whiplash 87 (17. April 2011)

Sorry Johannes habe es jetzt erst gelesen wir haben uns alle in Barr zerstört. Denke ich kann frühstens übernächstes Wochenende wieder aufs Rad.

Gruß


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (18. April 2011)

Bin heute den ganzen Nachmittag da, schließt sich jemand an ?


----------



## Cosmajor (18. April 2011)

Hey bin neu hier, und wohne fast direkt an der Strecke, wann hat mal wer lust zu fahren?
MfG Dorian


----------



## Whiplash 87 (19. April 2011)

Ich bin frühstens am Wochenende oder drauf die Woche am Start. Kann momentan den Arm noch nicht bewegen. Wo wohsnt du denn in Gudensberg, kannste auch als Pm schreiben.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## geq (19. April 2011)

@mo oder die andeeren bin heute bei mr falls ihr bock habt kommt vorbei.
Denke am woe komm ich evtl mal nach gude...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cosmajor (19. April 2011)

ja wohne in gudensberg, ich schreibe auch gern als pm wenn du mir sagst was das ist Björn!


----------



## Cosmajor (20. April 2011)

Leute was los? Soo geiles wetter, wo wird gefahren???


----------



## Whiplash 87 (20. April 2011)

Mein Bruder und ich sind Verletzungsbedingt nicht gekommen. Ich komme evtl. am Sonntag wenn es einger Maßen geht mein Bruder braucht noch min ne Woche länger. Frag am besten mal den Amok Josh hier ausm Forum oder den Luzifer Kelefra.

Gruß


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (20. April 2011)

Ich bin morgen wieder zum fahren da, wer ist dabei ? 
@geg, würde auch mal bei dir rumkommen, schreib einfach wans passt, bin zur zeit flexibel. Denke der Collin wäre ebenfalls dabei.

Gruß


----------



## Cosmajor (21. April 2011)

Hey also ich komm heut auch, bin allerdings erst gegen 17:30 da!


----------



## Lockedup90 (22. April 2011)

Heute wer am Start?? Kann man schon nen bisschen Pumpen??


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (22. April 2011)

Ich werde heute ab 14.00 Uhr da sein, Phil und Tim kommen auch, wollen am Pumptrack weiter bauen und später fahren. Wirklich Pumpen geht noch nicht, aber man kann schon bischen fahren...


----------



## Whiplash 87 (22. April 2011)

Ich mache ne kleine Fahrradtour mit der Frau und dann schauen wir auch mal vorbei.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Eggii (24. April 2011)

Pumptrack Gudensberg !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivery (24. April 2011)

mh wo ist da der Pumptrack?


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (25. April 2011)

Pumptrack ist es noch nicht wirklich, aber die Fläche ist frei und die ersten Lines sind Teilweise angelegt...







Um ehrlich zu sein: Bis hier ein richtiger Pumptrack steht ist es noch ne Menge Arbeit. Als nächstet wäre cool wenn möglichst viele Leute mal auf dem Ding fahren gehen um realisierbare Linien rauszufiltern und freizufahren. Im nächsten Schritt kann dann mit Erde der ein oder andere Anlieger oder ein Paar Wellen entstehen und geshaped werden. Das Geländeprofil in sich ist so schon cool und bietet auf jeden Fall Potential für mehr !

Also hier kommt der Aufruf: 

Alle die Bock haben hier zu fahren und die ersten Linien mit zu entwickeln und bei dem Projekt anzufassen sind herzlich eingeladen !

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle für die Unterstützung an: Eggi, Björn, Tim und Benni !  

Ich werde demnächst immer hier posten wann ich da bin zum fahren / bauen. Wenn dann mehr draus wird entwickelt sich evtl. auch ein gesonderter Thread.


----------



## L0cke (8. Mai 2011)

war ein cooler und chilliger Tag heute bei euch , sind ein paar schöne Fotos rausgekommen und ich hab mich freuen dürfen nach 7 Monaten endlich wieder bissel DH-Luft schnuppern zu können , Fotos werde ich heute/morgen uppen, muss nur noch schauen wohin ich es genau lade....


----------



## stephan- (8. Mai 2011)

War echt ein geiler Tag heute! Hat Spaß gemacht, auch wenn es im Shuttle echt brutal warm und stickig war. Die Verpflegung war auch sehr gut


----------



## McGeifer (8. Mai 2011)

Jou! War echt super geil.. noch mal *dickes Lob an die Organisation und die ganzen Helfer* war nen super schöner Tag 

Werden die ganzen Bilder die wir (mein Bruder Fetzi um genau zu sein) gemacht haben auch die Tage aussortieren und irgendwo hochladen...

Währe super wenn sich die restlichen Fotografen von heute auch noch melden würden.

grüße


----------



## L0cke (9. Mai 2011)

So, ich habe mal alle Fotos in klein hier hochgeladen, schreibt mir einfach eine Mail mit den Namen der Bilder die ihr haben wollt, ich schick sie euch dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (9. Mai 2011)

Hey sind ech viele und gute Fotos danke schonmal.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## FR-Jonny (9. Mai 2011)

Habe auch noch paar Bilder gemacht, die ich die Tage mal hochladen werde!
War ein lässiger Tag!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (9. Mai 2011)

Alle die Videos und Bilder haben schickt mir mal die Links dann Füge ich sie in den Bericht auf unserer Homepage mit ein.

http://www.amok-racing.com/team/?cat=6

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## L0cke (9. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute, es kamen ja einige Anfragen wegen Bildern zusammen, ich versuche sie so schnell wie möglich zu bearbeiten, ist nur etwas schwierig wegen der Menge an Daten(ca 500 Bilder mit entsprechender Größe), dass Ganze lässt sich nicht so gut per Mail bewerkstelligen und meine eigentlich angedachte Lösung mukkt, ich bin aber dran das zu lösen, so lang....


----------



## =Eggmeg= (9. Mai 2011)

kein stress


----------



## zimtsternchen (9. Mai 2011)

... so lang schaun wir uns einfach das sehr geile Bild vom Crak an...


----------



## agrohardtail (10. Mai 2011)

keine ahnung was da schief gelaufen ist, das footage hat top quali, genau wie das gerenderte video....


----------



## Fetzi * (10. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen ! 

Habe mich gestern abend an die Fotos gesetzt und angefangen zu sortieren , bitte seid geduldig , es sind 950 ! Bilder , das dauert ein wenig . Aber ich kann schon mal sagen das fast jeder fahrer von sonntag ansehnliche Bilder bekommen wird . Werde nachher mal ein paar kleine Kostproben hochladen , der "rest" muss ich noch machen .

So , denn werde ich meinen Kopf mal wieder in den Bilderordner stecken ... hoffentlich werde ich nicht verschüttet

Grüsse Dirk


----------



## Fetzi * (10. Mai 2011)

So hier mal in paar eindrücke ...


























sehe gerade das dass letzte bild während der filmfahrt aufgenommen wurde ? Gibt es die irgendwo anzusehen ?


----------



## agrohardtail (10. Mai 2011)

auf meinem rechner  habe schon ne andere fahrt hochgeladen(siehe eine seite vorher)
btw sehr schöne bilder  wann kann man mit dem rest rechnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amok Josh (10. Mai 2011)

sehr sehr schöne bilder freue mich schon auf den rest wegen zuschicken warte ich wohl lieber erstmal mit  schön mit der ruhe sie laufen ja nciht weg


----------



## L0cke (10. Mai 2011)

Nachschub 





















mal eine kleine Serie


----------



## Fetzi * (10. Mai 2011)

oha , auch sehr geile bilder ( bist du der im blauen Shirt ? ) , ich denke das die bilder bis donnerstag verschickbereit sind.

Ich werde es so machen : von jedem Fahrer den ich Fotographiert habe werde ich ein Bild hochladen . Ihr sucht euch dann die Bilder aus die Ihr haben wollt . Es würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir noch euren Namen gebt , somit bekommen die Bilder auch Namen , und wenn ich die auf anderen Seiten Verlinke wissen die auch bescheid . Wenn ihr was dagegen habt das die Bilder ins Netz kommen sagts mir einfach .

so bis denne Dirk

Könnt mich auch im Icq adden , aber namen mit dazu schreiben .. zuviele nicknames machen mich verwirrt


----------



## =Eggmeg= (10. Mai 2011)

hammer  mach dir kein stress  ich bin gespannt


----------



## =Eggmeg= (10. Mai 2011)

ohne scheiß leute, ein großes lob an die fotografen, einfach hammer bilder dabei


----------



## san_andreas (10. Mai 2011)

Schöne Bilder hier !


----------



## Crak (10. Mai 2011)

danke für die Bilder jungs! wenn es noch mehr von mir gibt immer her damit  Cheers!


----------



## FR-Jonny (10. Mai 2011)

Da partizipier ich doch gleich! 

















Hier noch ein kleiner Rest:
Flickr


----------



## L0cke (10. Mai 2011)

Fetzi * schrieb:


> oha , auch sehr geile bilder ( bist du der im blauen Shirt ? )



jop, der an deiner Cam rummgepfuscht hat , gibt es eigentlich auch Rummeierbilder von mir?

Outfit siehe Bild (aber mit helle Hose), Bike war ein weiß/rotes Demo vom Päd mit der ultratiefen Front


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetzi * (10. Mai 2011)

Nee zu der Zeit habe ich gerade mein Teleobjektiv (welches aus dem Rucksack gefallen ist ) im wald gesucht .... ohh man was für ne sinnloooooose aktion , da ging mir die Pumpe huha .


----------



## onkel_c (11. Mai 2011)

@ jonathan: sw bilder finde ich persönlich immer sehr g*eil, gefällt mir!
das grün des waldes, war das wirklich so intensiv ?


----------



## onkel_c (11. Mai 2011)

@ jonathan: sw bilder finde ich persönlich immer sehr g*eil, gefällt mir!
das grün des waldes, war das wirklich so intensiv ?

gruß vom alten mann!


----------



## Fetzi * (12. Mai 2011)

Moin !

So , die "Fahrerliste" ist jetzt bei mir im Benutzteralbum (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/39913 ) . Währe nett wenn ihr eure Namen mit dazu Schreibt , und wie ich euch die Bilder zukommen lassen kann . PN , ICQ oder hier , is mir egal .

Grüsse Fetzi *


----------



## McGeifer (12. Mai 2011)

Willst nicht noch paar hochladen?  Waren doch noch paar nette shots bei evt. springt ja mal nen FDW dabei raus


----------



## FR-Jonny (12. Mai 2011)

@onkel_c: wurde wirklich nur minimal nachbearbeitet, aber beim ersten kommts mir auch recht intensiv vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (12. Mai 2011)

Hey ich habe die Bilder von meinem Arbeitskollegen Martin Hoffman bekommen sind ein paar echt gute dabei.









http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/39931

Mfg. 

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Fetzi * (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo , schlechte nachrichten  ,  windows mein seit gestern es ist krank ... werde jetzt rechner neu machen d.h. das mit den fotos dauert leider a bissl bei denen die mir geschrieben haben . Hoffe das ich das bis heut abend alles fertig habe . Naja denn .....


----------



## =Eggmeg= (13. Mai 2011)

Fetzi * schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> So , die "Fahrerliste" ist jetzt bei mir im Benutzteralbum (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/39913 ) . Währe nett wenn ihr eure Namen mit dazu Schreibt , und wie ich euch die Bilder zukommen lassen kann . PN , ICQ oder hier , is mir egal .
> 
> Grüsse Fetzi *



Kannste mal gucken wie groß alle Datein zusammen sind ?! Ich kann dir zugangsdaten geben für meinen Nikon Picture Account und dann kannste mir alle Bilder von dem Tag hochladen. Ich verwende die Bilder auch nur privat für meine Fotoalben  

Würdest du das machen ? 

Gruß Pascal / Eggmeg


----------



## =Eggmeg= (13. Mai 2011)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Hey ich habe die Bilder von meinem Arbeitskollegen Martin Hoffman bekommen sind ein paar echt gute dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Such mir mal meine Bilder raus bitte, du sagtest ja von mir hat er auch welche gemacht  hdl :-*


----------



## Fetzi * (13. Mai 2011)

=Eggmeg= schrieb:


> Such mir mal meine Bilder raus bitte, du sagtest ja von mir hat er auch welche gemacht  hdl :-*



ging das jetzt an mich ?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (14. Mai 2011)

Hier der Rest den ich an Bildern noch bekommen habe.

http://www.amok-racing.com/team/?cat=6

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Fetzi * (14. Mai 2011)

oh das ging ja schnell


----------



## Ivery (16. Mai 2011)

Wirklich tolle Bilder dabei!


----------



## xbroncox (17. Mai 2011)

Schöne Bilder, gute Farben...


----------



## Arturo_Bandini (24. Mai 2011)

Hi Leude,

Ich geh heut abend fahren ab 18:00 noch paar schnelle runs nach der Arbeit, wer Bock hat...

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geq (27. Mai 2011)

Morgenfrüh wer da??


----------



## Whiplash 87 (27. Mai 2011)

Ich bin im Gedanken bei dir, körperlich aber am Ausnüchtern............

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Hatebreed911 (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo Whiplash 87,
ich bräuchten mal bitte ein paar Infos zwecks legalisierung eurer Strecke. Wir wollen hier in Dransfeld (bei Göttingen) Vereinsmäßig etwas aufbauen und wären für jeden Tip dankbar. Erste Gespräche mit der Stadt sind auch recht positiv verlaufen und heute steht eine Begehung des möglichen Gelände statt. Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal auf euer Strecke treffen?

Gruß Leander


----------



## Hatebreed911 (26. Juni 2011)

Wollen heute mal vorbei vorbei schauen, kann mir mal bitte einer den Standort der Strecke mitteilen-Danke?

Gruß


----------



## geq (28. Juni 2011)

heute abend??


----------



## Whiplash 87 (29. Juli 2011)

So hier mal ein kleiner Appetit macher. Wir schlafen natürlich nicht und bauen ständig neue Herausforderungen usw. Wer unsere Strecken kennt weiß wo die neue Line ist. Wir sind vermutlich auch morgen wieder zum bauen und testen vor Ort.





























Und ja die Steine fahren wir alle mim Auto bis zum Roadgap weil im näheren Umkreis der Baustelle keine Wacker mehr sind.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Downhill Lucki (29. Juli 2011)

sieht echt gut aus!


----------



## Grinse_Kuchen (30. Juli 2011)

Hey, kam sicher schon, aber ich hab mal n paar Fragen, zur Strecke und nutzung.
Ich wohne ca 20km von Kassel, also ist gudensberg ca 40km entfernt, und ich wollte gerne mal bei euch vorbei schauen, Protektoren etc haben wir alles.
Wie sieht das jetzt aus, kann da jeder einfach drauf mit oder ohne Begleitung von euren Leuten?
Gibt es irgendetwas spezielles zu beachten, sonderregelung o.ä.?
Danke schonmal gruß luca


----------



## Whiplash 87 (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo Luca das befahren der Strecke ist nur Vereinsmitgliedern erlaubt. Ihr könnt also nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds da fahren. SChreibt einfach hier rein wann ihr kommen wollt dann lässt sich das bestimmt einrichten.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinse_Kuchen (30. Juli 2011)

Yop, machen wir, danke schonmal. sehr gute Strecke was man so auf den Bildern sieht


----------



## McGeifer (31. Juli 2011)

Die Bilder sind zwar nett .. aber die Strecke ist um welten besser als die Bilder  lohnt auf jeden Fall dort mal vorbei zu schauen.


PS: Gibt es eigentlich Pläne bzgl. eines weiteren Trainingstages dieses Jahr?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (1. August 2011)

Danke danke,

dieses Jahr habe ich keinen Trainingstag geplant weil ich gerade an meiner Diplomarbeit bin und ich da echt immer viel Zeit reinstecke damit so ein Trainingstag funktioniert.

Aber nach vorheriger Absprache könnt ihr uns immer gerne Besuchen.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## zimtsternchen (1. August 2011)

... mein erster Vereinsbeitritt ...


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (15. August 2011)

Sers, habe zwei Tage frei, bin heute und morgen in Gudensberg und habe vor fahren zu gehen... jemand dabei ?


----------



## Amok Josh (20. August 2011)

ahh **** habs jetzt erst gelesen -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (15. September 2011)

Bin mal wieder im Lande... gehe heute Nachmittag fahren...


----------



## Lock3 (17. Oktober 2011)

enjoy:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/998751#comment-783550


----------



## san_andreas (17. Oktober 2011)

Mach mal größer !


----------



## Lock3 (17. Oktober 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mach mal größer !



welche Auflösung brauchst du?


----------



## san_andreas (17. Oktober 2011)

1920 x 1200 !


----------



## stephan- (5. November 2011)

Fährt morgen irgendjemand? Würd vielleicht vorbeikommen wollen. Ist das Roadgap offen?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (5. November 2011)

Wenn das Wetter sich hält möchte ich morgen ab 13 Uhr fahren gehen.

Gruß


----------



## Amok Josh (5. November 2011)

Ich werde auch vor ort sein aber warscheinlich erst gegen 14- 15 uhr


----------



## Obstbrot (14. November 2011)

nice! für 2012 wieder trainingstage geplant?


----------



## McGeifer (15. November 2011)

oh jaa ... hoffentlich ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (15. November 2011)

Im April wird es denke ich wieder einen geben. Sowie ich was weiß melde ich mich hier. Ihr könnt aber auch so gerne vorbei kommen zum fahren.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Lock3 (1. Januar 2012)

jear ich freu mich schon drauf, so long was von 2011,frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich euch,bleibt heile!


----------



## Lock3 (8. Januar 2012)

Heute neues Bild aus Gudensberg, der Fahrer ist mir leider unbekannt


----------



## McGeifer (9. Januar 2012)

lol...das bin ich


----------



## Graf~4lotz (10. Januar 2012)

Ja sau gut! Den Typen kenn ich doch!


----------



## Lock3 (22. Januar 2012)

so, ich habe nun doch noch nen bissel Resteverwertung betrieben bei den Videoschnippseln aus Gudensberg

[ame="http://vimeo.com/35468955"]Patrick Boxberger @ Gudensberg - PROMO on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Lock3 (22. Januar 2012)

doppler


----------



## Lock3 (25. Januar 2012)

nun auch im IBC!

*klick mich!*


----------



## Lock3 (26. Januar 2012)

Foto bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (30. Januar 2012)

und weiter gehts ,arbeite mich langsam durch den Berg an Fotos, Cyborg G2000 deinen Ausschnitt hab ich bald fertig


----------



## san_andreas (31. Januar 2012)

Sehr schöN ! DAS hätte ich gerne in groß !


----------



## Lock3 (31. Januar 2012)

Leider einen leichten backfokus dank des Absperrbandes 






san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schöN ! DAS hätte ich gerne in groß !



Auflösung?


----------



## san_andreas (31. Januar 2012)

Auflösung ?

1920 x 1200 bitte !


----------



## Lock3 (31. Januar 2012)

sogleich das nächste hinterher,dieses mal sitzt der Fokus auf dem richtigen Ziel 







san_andreas schrieb:


> Auflösung ?
> 
> 1920 x 1200 bitte !



schick mir pls nomma ne Mail,damit ich deine Adresse wieder auf dem Schirm habe!


----------



## Obstbrot (8. Februar 2012)

moin moin!             
kann man diese WE mal zum fahren vorbeikommen?
oder ist eure strecke den winter über dicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (8. Februar 2012)

Die Strecke darf offiziel im im beisein eines Vereinsmitglieds, von anderen max. 3 mal zum testen genutzt werden. Danach müßt ihr in den Verein eintreten. Tageslizenzen bieten wir derzeit noch nicht an. Eine Anmeldung könnt ihr im Fahrradladen Gudensberg vornehmen. 

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## McGeifer (8. Februar 2012)

@ Locke .....

fein fein


----------



## Chris1993 (10. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## Chris1993 (20. Februar 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19193/h


----------



## JonesLast (24. Februar 2012)

Heyho, wollte mal nachfragen wo genau eure Strecke ist? Wie kommt man am besten zur Strecke, wenn ich von Kassel aus mit der Bahn fahre?


----------



## FR-Jonny (24. Februar 2012)

Müsstest mit dem Bus (500) fahren!


----------



## JonesLast (25. Februar 2012)

Alles klar und wo dann aussteigen? Oder hält der Bus nur einmal in Gudensberg?


----------



## FR-Jonny (25. Februar 2012)

von Kassel Rathaus/Fünffensterstraße nach Gudensberg Rathaus in 26min. ohne umsteigen. Von da aus müsstest du dann kurbeln!
Klär das mit dem Captain


----------



## JonesLast (25. Februar 2012)

vielen dank für die infos klingt ganz gut  muss man nur wieder etwas glück haben mit dem busfahrer


----------



## KurzerFlo (12. März 2012)

Von der Bushalte sinds rund 1km auf leicht ansteigendem Gelände....!

Servuz,

ab April kann man also mal eine Testfahrt auf dem Streckchen machen? Ich bin wieder 1-2 Wochen anfang April im Lande, bevor das Semester losgeht. Also, wie siehts aus!?

greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flamingonuss (4. April 2012)

Moin,

also wann im April wäre es denn möglich, mal vorbeizukommen?
Und eure Protektoren/Helmpflicht besteht weiterhin? 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## FR-Jonny (5. April 2012)

versuchs mal am 22. april 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/04/04/trainingstag-gudensberg-22-april-2012/


----------



## half-devil333 (8. April 2012)

wirds dieses jahr nen rennen geben?


----------



## McGeifer (3. Mai 2012)

Mal was von mir. Sind auch einige Aufnahmen vom diesjährigen Traingstag dabei. Freu mich über jedes "Gefällt mir".


----------



## McGeifer (7. Mai 2012)

mal noch was ..


----------



## Valentino-Rossi (29. Juni 2012)

moin,

kommt man da auch mit nem freeride runter mit unter 200mm ? oder muss es ein reinrassiges DH bike sein?

 Alex


----------



## san_andreas (29. Juni 2012)

Weiß nicht, ob da ein Freeride reicht. Ich würde vielleicht auch einen Downhill oder einen Dirt ausprobieren. Vielleicht geht auch ein 4x.


----------



## Lock3 (29. Juni 2012)

Hollandrad, man reiche mir ein Hollandrad!


----------



## Valentino-Rossi (29. Juni 2012)

Lock3 schrieb:


> Hollandrad, man reiche mir ein Hollandrad!



wie wäre es mal mit ner richtigen antwort ?

das man da auch mit nem hollandrad runterkommt weis ich auch, ist halt nur die frage obs spass macht ? und wie das hollandrad danach aussieht...

oder anders gefragt, reicht z.B. nen Scott FR30 aus um da spaß zu haben ?

 Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Jonny (29. Juni 2012)

Also ein Holland würde ich dir nicht empfehlen.
Dein Freeride dürfte locker ausreichen!


----------



## Lock3 (29. Juni 2012)

Valentino-Rossi schrieb:


> wie wäre es mal mit ner richtigen antwort ?
> 
> das man da auch mit nem hollandrad runterkommt weis ich auch, ist halt nur die frage obs spass macht ? und wie das hollandrad danach aussieht...
> 
> ...



nimms mir nicht übel, aber so Fragen sind teils schon amüsierend, fahr mal in die Porte, die Engländer gehn da mit ihren alten 160mm Enduros mehr ab als so mancher mit seinem 200mm Downhillbike, es ist alles eine Frage der Einstellung und der nötigen Eier, ein Kleiner aus dem örtlichen Verbund fährt die Strecke mit seinem Hardtail runter und auch du wirst mit wenig Federweg deinen Spaß haben 
Solltest dich aber melden bevor du da alleine hinfährst, das wird  nicht so gerne gesehen...


----------



## Valentino-Rossi (29. Juni 2012)

Lock3 schrieb:


> Solltest dich aber melden bevor du da alleine hinfährst, das wird  nicht so gerne gesehen...



ist mir bewusst, habe eh noch kein geeignetes bike dafür, zumal ich auch keine 15 mehr bin, eher mehr als doppel so alt  und die knochen und gelenke schon etwas unterstützung brauchen...

bin vor 14 jahren teile der megavalanche strecke auch mit nem hardtail ohne größere zwischenfälle runtergekommen 

 Alex


----------



## Lock3 (29. Juni 2012)

Valentino-Rossi schrieb:


> ist mir bewusst, habe eh noch kein geeignetes bike dafür, zumal ich auch keine 15 mehr bin, eher mehr als doppel so alt  und die knochen und gelenke schon etwas unterstützung brauchen...
> 
> bin vor 14 jahren teile der megavalanche strecke auch mit nem hardtail ohne größere zwischenfälle runtergekommen
> 
> Alex



nun gut


----------



## Valentino-Rossi (29. Juni 2012)

Lock3 schrieb:


> nun gut



ich scan mal nen paar bilder ein...


----------



## Obstbrot (31. Oktober 2012)

Moinsen! Tut sich ja nicht so viel hier  

Wann darf man bei euch denn mal fahren? Oder wen sollte ich diesbezüglich am besten mal fragen? Würden gern mit unserer kleinen Truppe mal bei euch vorbeischauen, ist ja fast nebenan 

Gruß
obstbrot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icono (1. August 2013)

Der Thread stirbt ja aus oder gibts einen neuen?
Wird es nochmal einen Trainingstag im August oder September geben?


----------



## McGeifer (1. August 2013)

Jo .. tät ich auch gern mal wissen ob da noch nen Trainingstag komm dieses Jahr ...


----------



## kool (22. September 2013)

An wenn kann man sich wenden wenn man mal in Gudensberg fahren will? so wie ich hier lesen kann ist die Benutzung fremder nicht so gerne gesehen.


----------



## onkel_c (23. September 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=56810


----------



## Tom_ks (3. Mai 2021)

Jungs steht der Trail noch?


----------



## McGeifer (5. Mai 2021)

Tät mich auch mal interessieren


----------

